# HG2018



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*HG2018*

Previous log : https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/hg2017.30500/

This is an overview of the year 2018 which will be my 9th year of training.

Plan is to complete a year of Powerlifting, ostensibly to hit 800 total in u110 category.

Current weight is 262lbs/119KG. Height is just over 6 foot.

*DIET*

Diet is essentially the same as last year.

I eat what I want when I want but essentially pretty healthy most of the time.

Example diet :-

2 scoops BulkPowders protein in 500mg hazelnut/almond/cashew soya milk.
3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins of tuna with light mayo, 8 boiled eggs, cheese.
200g smoked salmon.
Bananas and other fruit.
Evening meal which is usually chicken/fish, potatoes/rice and veg. Monster portion.
Dessert which is usually 1 bar 85% cocoa dark chocolate.
2 scoops BulkPowders protein in 500mg hazelnut/almond/cashew soya milk. As much Whole Earth Peanut Butter as I can want.
Fruit and fruit juice as and when I want.
Fluids come from sparkling water (sometimes mixed with cordial) and occasionally diet Coke.

No idea of total cals or macros and don't give a fook. If I am hungry, I just eat more. No alcohol as I am an all-or-nothing man and I cannot afford to go missing on a bender (on a personal and professional level). I don't smoke or take any recreational drugs.

I don't bother with peri-nutrition.

*SUPPs*

I seem to have become sporadic when I take these and when I take shakes - essentially I take them when I feel like it.

2g Fish oils.
1 multivit.
1 Aspirin (on and off, when I have some etc).
1 anti-histamine (Ceterizine Hydrochloride - general allergies).
1 Ranitidine (stomach acid).
1 * 500mg Celery Seed (this is pushed to 3 times a day if BP rises, also I have Lisinopril if the need arises).
Apple Cider vinegar when I remember.

*TRAINING*

I have a long-standing left shoulder girdle injury which highly impedes my bench press and slightly impedes my deadlift. Squat is fine. Plan is to work on all three lifts whilst ensuring that upper left hand side and whole of the upper body is prioritised. Training is going to be programmed by the legend that is Liam Salmon.

One of my aims this year is to improve the physique too, especially delts and arms. Here are a couple of pics pre-comp (August) at approx 123KG, 19 1/2 stones).

 
 


*COMP PBs*

750KG in u125 M1 category is my current comp total (only comp, August 2017).

DL : 300KG (Aug 2018) - LittleLiam didn't get vid due to phone storage running out. Actual PB is 305KG (February 2016) - see video.











SQ : 300KG (Aug 2018) - see vid. This equals my best gym lift of 300KG (February 2016).






BP : 150KG (Aug 2018) - see vid. Gym lift PB is 166KG (June/July 2013) - no vid.






Since the injury (approx 4.5 years), my BP has decreased by 16KG, DL I have added just 17KG but SQ (unaffected) I have added 70-80KG. Treatment on LHS injury is coming along nicely (once weekly Sports Massage Therapy) and I will confidently predict that I will beat all existing comp and gym PBs this year.

Current base figures are approximately 260DL, 250SQ and 145BP.

*AAS*

All Chiron unless mentioned.

I go to Orlando with family on Mar 31st so I have approx 12 weeks for phase 1. After Orlando, then phase 2 is comp prep and comps (awaiting Liam to find some decent comps for me).

2.5g Test E pw.
1g NPP.
10mg SD on waking and before sleep.
50mg Halo pre-WO when needed.
1 tab Aromasin when I need it.
1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw when I remember.

I will drop to a 500mg pw cruise for 4 weeks when I want/feel it is necessary.

I like GH so may add some when I can be fooked.

*HEALTH*

I take health very seriously and try to follow the findings in this OP.

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/sensible-precautions-whilst-using-aas.32313/

I have a new job starting January 8th which will include travel so I'll have to see how I can fit the training/food/gear around that, I am 100% determined to go all out this year, no drink at all too, so I will make it fookin happen.

2018 is the year I smash some PL comps, break all PBs and finally stop benching like a phaggot!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Some gear that haha although I do remember your shics being quite mad.

Goodluck will follow.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Those are Some srs weights (and doses  )

this will be interesting


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

That cycle is nuts mate, best of luck


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deltz123 said:


> Those are Some srs weights (and doses  )
> 
> this will be interesting


 Taking it easy on the gear now I am 44yo :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> Taking it easy on the gear now I am 44yo :thumb


 How long you been juicing for? And what was the craziest cycle mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> How long you been juicing for? And what was the craziest cycle mate?


 B&C since 2010 (when I started on gear).

I did 5g Test for a while (I love high dose test). Also I have done a few SHICs which were pretty high dose. Everything is documented on here and/or TM. Due to various factors (mainly due to me loving the party lifestyle in the past, injuries, underdosed UGL gear etc), I feel I have never got the full benefit of these cycles. Now I live the life, I predict good things.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there big fella. Nothing to add as I don't know too much, but sorta known you for a while on t'internet, so in to support. Beeeg hugs fella.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey there big fella. Nothing to add as I don't know too much, but sorta known you for a while on t'internet, so in to support. Beeeg hugs fella.


 Thank you, always nice to get a Flubs hug.

Hope you are well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BP/SQ(Sleeves) Day*

Nortons solo, all prep perfect, 10mg SD and 20mg Halo pre-WO.

BP - 60, 60, 80, 100, 120, 130 * 2 singles, first single was OK, felt heavyish and a little weakness on LHS, 2nd single more of a grinder FFS. I know it will be hard work to get BP up to a respectable standard but I am prepared to bench every day this year if needed.
SQ - 60, 100, 140, 180, 225 * 5 singles, belt, squat shoes, knee sleeves - all routine, no issues, felt great, power is there, top set pulled on the mono which is fine too.

Decent start to the year. Need another 2 sessions in this week, then start new job Monday so fook knows when I'll be able to get to the gym although I am sure the gyms around Mayfair may make for fantastic viewing
















10ml jab going in today (5ml Chiron Test E 250 and 5ml Chiron NPP 100). No fookin about this year, the weights are getting it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

In for this one mate did i read on TMuscle that this is your last year of powerlifting?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> In for this one mate did i read on TMuscle that this is your last year of powerlifting?


 It's possible mate, let's see how it goes, 45yo this year, cannot keep pushing weights/gear forever.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, weight is hovering around 260lbs which is lean for me especially after Xmas festivities!! Feeling awesome and looking forward to 2018.

Into City today to new office to meet the team and prep for the new assignment on Monday. As 2018 is officially the Year of No Fookin About, any bell ends will be firmly put in their place from the outset.

This morning I can definitely feel yesterday's session, usual issues with upper back/neck but also some tiredness on lower back. Gym (heavy bench)/physio tomorrow so look forward to that!!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Rest day today, weight is hovering around 260lbs which is lean for me especially after Xmas festivities!! Feeling awesome and looking forward to 2018.
> 
> Into City today to new office to meet the team and prep for the new assignment on Monday. As 2018 is officially the Year of No Fookin About, any bell ends will be firmly put in their place from the outset.
> 
> This morning I can definitely feel yesterday's session, usual issues with upper back/neck but also some tiredness on lower back. Gym (heavy bench)/physio tomorrow so look forward to that!!


 Nothing like the feeling of anticipation for physio after a good workout. I have mine every 3 weeks now instead of every two as issues seem to be diminishing.

Good luck in the new year goals pal.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Nothing like the feeling of anticipation for physio after a good workout. I have mine every 3 weeks now instead of every two as issues seem to be diminishing.
> 
> Good luck in the new year goals pal.


 Thanks mate, good luck to you too :thumb


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> B&C since 2010 (when I started on gear).
> 
> I did 5g Test for a while (I love high dose test). Also I have done a few SHICs which were pretty high dose. Everything is documented on here and/or TM. Due to various factors (mainly due to me loving the party lifestyle in the past, injuries, underdosed UGL gear etc), I feel I have never got the full benefit of these cycles. Now I live the life, I predict good things.


 Good luck fir the year mate. Always enjoyed your journals. Gave up on TM though so not caught up on much of late.

Wnen you say you live the life, you knocked the benders on the head and got some decent consistency going? That's my plan for this year, the drink doesn't interest me anywhere near as much as it did. Plan on spending a bit on some decent food and decent gear and actually have a good crack ath things this year.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BP Day*

Nortons solo, stiff, sore and aching badly from Wednesday sesh. Paracetamol and Ibuprofen in. 10mg SD and 20mg Halo in.

Lots of stretching aching muscles.

BP - 60, 60, 80, 80, 100, 110 * 1 * 10 (paused last 3, felt good, can go heavier next week), 100 * 10.

CGPD to Chest - 3 sets of 10.

Short and sweet, worked reasonably hard on BP, didn't want to blow myself out as I have DL/SQ on Sunday, still easing in as 1st week back PL training.

Enjoyed popping into office yesterday and looking forward to getting back to work Monday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Good luck fir the year mate. Always enjoyed your journals. Gave up on TM though so not caught up on much of late.
> 
> Wnen you say you live the life, you knocked the benders on the head and got some decent consistency going? That's my plan for this year, the drink doesn't interest me anywhere near as much as it did. Plan on spending a bit on some decent food and decent gear and actually have a good crack ath things this year.


 Thanks mate, hoping for good year, no drinking at all now, that is plan, need to kick on and finally smash some decent targets, too many years of sub-standard training/eating etc.

Good luck on your quest too.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

In for this, great lifts fella


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sports Massage Therapist concentrated on left bicep, left front delt, left tricep, left rear delt, neck, traps and rhomboids. Left bicep is very sore. He reckons he is working through the issues though and I should be feeling stronger on LHS as time goes on (I am already TBH).

Back in Sunday for the following:-

DL : 210 * 1r * 8s
SQ : 175 * 3r * 2s
SQ : 225 * AMRAP * 1s

Looks tough so will eat as much as possible in run up, 10ml jab tomorrow morning too.

Just watching Liverpool Everton in FA Cup. Tomorrow is footy with son, out for lunch in new restaurant in Hatfield and then Willows Farm. Takeaway in evening too. Chilled weekend ahead.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight 263lbs/119kgs, I should expect a spike I suppose now the large jabs of Test/NPP are going in. The chance of competing in u125 may be looking remote now but I think I have enough excess timber/water to be able to drop below 110, more concerning would be the effect on strength. Long way to go, just have to see what happens.

Left bicep very sore and bruised yesterday from sports massage, feels fine today. Swelling and pain in left quad from big jab yesterday but, after Ibuprofen and Paracetamol this morning, I don't think it will cause any issue.

I'll be using wraps on the top AMRAP set, not used for 2 years so interested in how they feel.

All prep fine, food/fluids good, sleep a little broken but chilled day yesterday so ready to go this morning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DL/SQ Day*

All prep good, Nortons solo, got all my gear on and treating this very seriously.

30mg Halo and 10mg SD.

DL (DL socks, chalk) : 60, 100, 140, 180, 200 * 1 * 6 - stopped at 6 as just feeling pumps in lower back and SQ is main exercise. 200 is so light that I am essentially practising technique and form. Felt good.

SQ (knee sleeves, squat shoes) : 60, 100, 140, 175 * 3 * 2 - power off the scale, feel fookin savage.

SQ (wraps, lever belt, squat shoes, gum shield, sniff - MONO) : 225 * 5 - this was an AMRAP set. The wraps didn't feel right (I put them on myself and felt too low/under the knee so probably got fook all from them), I had no spotter/chains to catch weight so had to take it easy, even so, I felt very powerful especially as this was first heavy SQ sesh of year, could get double figures pretty soon (maybe 4 weeks), bodes well for smashing the 300+ this year.

Buzzing from today's session, I am not fookin about this year and the weights are getting it.

Today the boy and I are going to fly our drone and also use his new golf set on the range.

Tomorrow, one of my first tasks in the new job is to sort out when I can work out. Priorities


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *DL/SQ Day*
> 
> All prep good, Nortons solo, got all my gear on and treating this very seriously.
> 
> ...


 I envy you for squatting and deadlifting on the same day my back wouldn't be able to cope. Even light.

Whats your view on SD pre workout looking to try early February. Prefer inject able or oral?

Ta


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

As always, nice stuff to read your journal.

Any piece of advice you would love to share on how to increase bench press?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQ/BP Day*

Nortons solo, absolutely rammed, nobody on mono though. Not worked out at this time for years, felt tired and disinterested beforehand (been awake since 4am). 10mg SD and 30mg Halo down my neck so thinking I will come alive when under bar.

*SQ* (squat shoes, knee sleeves, lever belt (185+), gum shield (225), sniff (225))

60, 100, 140, 185 - feel powerful, not as good as Sunday though, not recovered? Lower back a slight concern.

225 * 2 - first easy and powerful, second descent too fast, too deep, just got it back, nearly all out.

225 * 2 - easy.

225 * 2 - like nothing on bar, really hitting stride now.

225 * 2 - easy.

Lots of attention directed my way as mono not usually used and I haven't seen anyone squat heavy in there anyhow.

*BP* (chalk, wrist wraps, gum shield - all on top set).

60, 80, 100, 120 - no issues.

135 * 2 - heavy, LHS feels weak.

135 * 2 - very heavy, 100% all out.

135 * 2 - touch on 2nd.

135 * 2 - heavy touch on 2nd. Shite.

Buzzing off squats, fooked off with BP. Will keep working hard and consistency high and see where it goes.

Back in Friday morning for BP and accessories.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> I envy you for squatting and deadlifting on the same day my back wouldn't be able to cope. Even light.
> 
> Whats your view on SD pre workout looking to try early February. Prefer inject able or oral?
> 
> Ta


 Like anything, body will adapt over time mate.

Not used injectable SD. Halo is king for pre-WO for me, SD is very good though (must be careful as hits my appetite and makes me lethargic at higher doses).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> As always, nice stuff to read your journal.
> 
> Any piece of advice you would love to share on how to increase bench press?


 All depends on where your sticking point is.

If on chest, do Spoto presses, if on handover to triceps, do CGBP.

Bench hard and often (I do twice a week).

BTW, my bench is pretty shite due to LHS injury.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench and Accessories Day*

Nortons solo, feeling tired and pecs are sore too.

Bench Press - 122 * 1 * 10 - defo hit the spot, perfect weight.
Incline CGBP - 3 sets of 10, felt these on triceps, concentrating on keeping elbow in, light weight.

Chest Supported Row (similar to T Bar Row) - 3 sets of 10, felt these on upper back and trying to target rhomboids.
Seated Machine OHP - 3 sets of 10

So fooked that I binned bicep curls off. Real tough session today, glad to get through it, look forward to DL/SQ on Sunday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*AAS Update*

All Chiron unless mentioned.

2.5g Test E pw.

1g NPP pw.

50mg Anavar every morning.

10mg SD before sleep (I have found it doesn't hit appetite this way).

10mg SD and 20/30mg Halo pre-WO.

1 tab Noble Aromasin when I need it, usually 2 or 3 times a week.

1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw when I remember, I haven't taken any for ages.

I'll add in big doses of GH before holiday (March 31st). I have ordered MK677 too so will do 10mg every morning when it arrives.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DL/SQ Day*

Nortons solo, 20mg SD and 50mg Halo pre-WO, I mean business.

All prep perfect.

*DL* (chalk)

60/100/140/185/200 * 1 * 8 - fast and powerful, technique paramount as this kind of weight is light for me.

*SQ* (knee sleeves, squat shoes)

60/100/140/190 * 2 * 3 - same as deads really. 190 was very, very fast.

*SQ* (wraps, squat shoes, lever belt, gum shield, sniff (top set only))

225 * 1 - like nothing on bar, wraps felt too low on knee joint.

240 * 5 - AMRAP set, 6 was there if I had spotter and/or chains/straps to catch bar. First 4 very fast, had to stop at top before 5th rep for 5s, few breaths and go again.

240 * 4 - AMRAP set, 5 was there if I had safety equipment, fast and powerful, tiredness creeping in and lower back pumping and cramping.

Buzzing off today, only 2nd heavy SQ sesh of year and I am hitting those kind of figures. Excited to see what I can get in comp by end of year.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Great lifts, i really need to work on DL i struggle with 160

Out of interest what is Norton solo you mention it several times

cheers


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eddias said:


> Great lifts, i really need to work on DL i struggle with 160
> 
> Out of interest what is Norton solo you mention it several times
> 
> cheers


 Nortons solo - Nortons is the gym where I work out, solo = on my own.

Which part of DL do you struggle with? Off the floor or lockout?


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Nortons solo - Nortons is the gym where I work out, solo = on my own.
> 
> Which part of DL do you struggle with? Off the floor or lockout?


 All of it lol,

The first thing to go is my grip, i have used wraps but i do not get on with them.

and normally my lower back is in bits for days after.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eddias said:


> All of it lol,
> 
> The first thing to go is my grip, i have used wraps but i do not get on with them.
> 
> and normally my lower back is in bits for days after.


 What grip do you use? I use double overhand until 180 then mixed grip. I add chalk in for 250+.

Do you have a vid of you doing DL?


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> What grip do you use? I use double overhand until 180 then mixed grip. I add chalk in for 250+.
> 
> Do you have a vid of you doing DL?


 Yep double overhand grip, I do use chalk and it helps a little bit but i feel its an actual grip strength weakness that i need to work on if i want to get any heavier with that lift

I currently do not have any vids of me doing DL will have to try and sort it out.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Yep double overhand grip, I do use chalk and it helps a little bit but i feel its an actual grip strength weakness that i need to work on if i want to get any heavier with that lift
> 
> I currently do not have any vids of me doing DL will have to try and sort it out.


 Im same on deads mate, I need wraps for anything over 100kg haha. I can pull more with grip and liquid chalk is awesome, but grip does suffer and lift isn't as smooth.

I'm not too bothered though myself as I mainly train for aesthetics myself.

@Huntingground strong lifts buddy


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Huntingground said:


>


 You put everything in to that, great lift. You are one strong mf'er!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

@Huntingground

Random question here but did I see you a few weeks back in starbucks in London Colney shopping complex?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> @Huntingground
> 
> Random question here but did I see you a few weeks back in starbucks in London Colney shopping complex?


 I was over there on a weekend a few weeks ago mate (think I was mainly looking for work-related kit (suits/shirts etc) in M&S). Should have strolled over and said hi!!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I was over there on a weekend a few weeks ago mate (think I was mainly looking for work-related kit (suits/shirts etc) in M&S). Should have strolled over and said hi!!


 Lol, to confirm was it the starbucks in New look, over the side where boots and next is?

I understand there is also another starbucks above sainsburys.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench/Upper Day*

Weight is 262lbs which is fine. I have been broken for most of the week from the heavy SQ on Sunday, recovery powers of an asthmatic ant. Food/fluids/rest/sleep all very high too. No gear this week either, I just couldn't face it so back on orals today and will jab too. Need to get back on the gainz train.

The MK is defo helping my sleeping, yet to see any other benefits but only been on two nights.

Bench Press - 127.5 * 1 * 10

Chest Supported Row (similar to T Bar Row) - 3 sets of 10

CGPD to Chest - 3 sets of 10

Seated DB OHP - 3 sets of 10

Incline CGBP - 3 sets of 10

Nautilus Bicep Curl - 3 sets of 10

I'll be working out solo at Nortons when it opens (06:00), busy day today with meetings, sports massage and other shite.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH/UPPER DAY*

Nortons solo for 06:00, icy this morning. 10mg SD and 20mg Halo. 2 bananas, coffee with 2 sugars.

*Bench Press* - 127.5 * 1 * 8 - plan was 10 but started to get tired and lose the line so stopped at 8. Worked hard. Still shite.
*Chest Supported Row* (similar to T Bar Row) - 3 sets of 10 - enjoyed these, felt these on LHS upper back.
*CGPD to Chest* - 3 sets of 10 - really feel these on upper back. Enjoyable.
*Seated DB OHP* - 1 set of 10 - missus called as daughter had had accident so I shot off immediately. As usual missus panicked and overstated the issue.

I'll get back in for delts/tris/bis in the morning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Change of plan. No gym today, will go for a 90% power session tomorrow to see where I am at (SQ/BP/DL), it will then provide the figures for Liam to aim for as I go on holiday in 9 weeks and wanted to hit some big figures or even PBs before then.

Trying to arrange collection of car today but twats are saying tomorrow so will speak with manager when he gets in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Upper back, shoulders and neck sore from the sports massage on Friday. Body feeling a little battered to be honest. Food, fluids, rest and sleep have all been optimal.

2 T shirts soaked in bed last night, could it be the MK? Started MK 4 nights ago and two of them I have sweated badly. Sleep a little improved, no other benefits yet.

Liam is sorting a new 9 week programme from Tuesday (9 weeks to hols) so I can peak before hols and have a go at some PBs hopefully. So today is a free day and a chance to lift nice and heavy, go to 90/95% dependent on feel. I'll be having a go at SQ with wraps and also DL. Chest and front delts a little tender from Friday sesh so will probably leave that.

Usual SD/Halo combo beforehand, Nortons working solo at opening (08:00).

Weight is 267lbs (mega spiked up) and BP is 130/70 with slight redness to head so added in Celery Seed (I have Lisinopril if needed too).

Car isn't ready until next week so disappointed as wanted to play with new toy today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQ/DL Day*

Nortons solo, all prep fine, SD and Halo in, let's fookin do it.

*SQ* (squat shoes, knee sleeves, on mono steeping out)

60, 100, 140, 185 - pinged these up. Feel good, not quite as powerful or fast as last week but still, confident.

225 (belt, wraps, gum shield, mono pulled) - very fast, very easy.

270 (sniff, spotters) - boom, fookin so fast and easy, power unreal, 290 or even 300 there right now. Buzzing.

*DL* (liquid chalk, DL socks)

60, 100, 140, 180 - feel OK, lower back pumping a little and maybe getting tired, not as powerful as I would like.

220 - much better, fast.

250 - slower than I wanted, definite tiredness setting in now. I loaded up 270 and then decided not to go for it, don't want to injure myself and/or put myself into a non-recovery hole where I was for first few days of this week.

Squat was awesome, so powerful, little concerned about DL, hope it was just tiredness and not lack of power. Enjoyed the sesh though!!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> *SQ/DL Day*
> 
> Nortons solo, all prep fine, SD and Halo in, let's fookin do it.
> 
> ...


 Great lifts fella,

could it be the squat taking it out of you for Deadlift? do you ever swap them round.

I did a PB on OHP, but the rest of my workout was well under par which tells me i dug a little deep to get that PB


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Working out in Nortons solo, I hate working out in the evening as I am up at 04:00. Tired so 10mg SD and 20mg Hall pre-WO, coffee with 2 sugars and MTFU. Little concerned about lower back as it was pumping on my walk from Fenchurch Street to Moorgate on way home tonight.

Nortons is ridiculously busy in the evening, I fookin hate it. Cannot move and cannot get on anything. I was amazed when the DL platform was free so got the Eleiko bar out and cracked on.

*DL* (chalk only)

100, 140, 180, 220 - easy as expected.

230 * 2 * 6 - nice weight, I can sling this up pretty easy, heavy enough to switch on and concentrate mind on form and technique. Speed great but slowed down on last rep on last set. Lower back pumping like fook.

Messed about with racks, could only get them above knee so binned it. Will have proper look about on Friday morning when it is empty for future reference. All benches busy and all machines. Spotted some leg machines so dived on those.

*Leg extensions*.

3 sets of 10 with 60KG a leg, heavy, veins on quads awesome, teardrop was screaming out.

*Ham Curls*

3 sets of 10 with 50KG a leg, reasonable weight, just right, didn't burn like quads.

*CGPD* (to chest)

3 sets of 10 with usual weight, lovely tempo and technique, feel these across rhomboids and upper back nicely. On last set, my right quad was cramping ridiculously. I had to try to get down into position 3 times and nearly spewed it but stuck it out.

Binned it off there. I was disappointed with workout and pissed off at gym. I either have to find a new gym or go at a different time. Don't know what to do to be honest.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Working out in Nortons solo, I hate working out in the evening as I am up at 04:00. Tired so 10mg SD and 20mg Hall pre-WO, coffee with 2 sugars and MTFU. Little concerned about lower back as it was pumping on my walk from Fenchurch Street to Moorgate on way home tonight.
> 
> Nortons is ridiculously busy in the evening, I fookin hate it. Cannot move and cannot get on anything. I was amazed when the DL platform was free so got the Eleiko bar out and cracked on.
> 
> ...


 Annoying when the gym is packed, hopefully thin out come Feb when a the Gym wannabes leave


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BP DAY*

Weight : 268lbs

Ill so as much Ibuprofen/Paracetamol/Beechams as my body will take before I croak. 100mg Var, 20mg Halo and 10mg SD. Nortons solo, lets rock.

*BP*

60, 60, 80, 80, 100, 120 - fook me, feels like nothing on bar, maybe I can bench semi-reasonably today.

145 * 2 - lost a little form and all out on 2nd but big progress.

122 * 7 - all out AMRAP set, LHS gave way.

Much better benching, maybe I should bench on Saturday morning after I have Sports Massage on Friday evening. This is the best that bench has felt for years.

Chest-supported Row - 2 sets of 10.

Machine Incline Bench - 3 sets of 10.

CGPD to Chest - 2 sets of 10.

After bench I felt really sick and dizzy, MTFU and cracked on. Very, very happy with today, 180BP by end of year may be realistic!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Weight : 268lbs.

Great day yesterday with decent benching, my u8 footy team won 7-2 (usually assistant manager but manager yesterday) with my boy getting man of the match and I picked up new motor which is lovely. Looking for a decent squat session today.

Aim : 260 * 2 in sleeves, then go for heavy singles in wraps, maybe 280ish or more.

I feel a little better - maybe 80/90%. 20mg SD and MK pre-bed. 5ml Test E 250 and 5ml NPP 100 will go in shortly. 50mg Halo, 50mg Var and 20mg SD pre-WO. Over 3 hours to load in food and water.

Lower back has been pumping so that is a slight concern. Also finding someone to pull mono, 2 spotters and a cameraman at 08:00 Sunday may be impossible in Nortons. We'll see.

Let's fookin do it!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

All prep perfect. Food and fluids in, all gear and pre-WO in.

Working solo at Nortons.

*Squat* (sleeves/shoes on all sets, belt from 185, gumshield/sniff on top set)

Bar, 60, 100, 140, 185 - all stepped out, all comfortable.

230 - felt a little heavier than expected, still very fast.

261 * 2 - not as powerful as I wanted, form not 100%, slightly onto toes. Left it there.






Lying ham curls - 2 sets of 10, heavy.

Leg extensions - 2 sets of 10, heavy.

Standing calf raises - 2 sets of 10, heavy.

Slightly disappointed but still all is going well so will smash SQ next time. Food needs to go in ASAP


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

After heavy BP on Saturday and heavy SQ on Sunday, allied to 10ml jab on Sun and slight illness, I was FOOKED yesterday!! Hunger down, just needed sleep, felt shite and LHS upper back and shoulder painful. Decent sleep so decided to stick to plan and bench tonight, food has been mega-high today (new team mates taking piss today!!).

Plan was 125*5*5 but I needed to see how LHS reacts.

*Bench*

60,80,100 - what a difference 3 days make, form felt bad, power down.

125 * 5/5/4 - no spotter and didn't think I could get 5 on 3rd set as all out on 4th. Felt shite. Left shoulder esp front delt screaming and very painful. Need to push on.

115 * 5 - nearly all out on LHS on last rep, thinking of spewing it as pain increasing.

105 * 5 - smashed through these, bail it here, no condition to continue.

Maybe 3 days between heavy BP and volume BP is not enough rest for my gimpy left shoulder. Anyway, glad I ground through it when it would have been easier to bail it.

Look forward to deads now, maybe Friday morning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD Day*

First heavy and intensive dead session since comp (August 2017) so looking forward to seeing where I am at.

Tired again this morning, the MK Ultra doesn't seem to be helping with sleep, I am waking for a piss numerous times throughout the night, very thirsty and then am tired when I awaken. Will eat the rest of the tub and probably fook them off.

No 10ml barrels left so 2*5ml shots last night, one in each quad. Left quad slightly swollen and sore.

40mg Halo, 20mg SD. Nortons solo at 06:00

*Deads* (chalk, sniff on top sets if needed)

60, 100, 140, 180, 220 - all fine, concentrating on form.

240 * 4 - harder than I envisaged, blowing hard at end.

240 * 4 - last one slowed, digging in though, taking 5 mins between top sets.

240 * 4 - even though getting a little tired, these were better, slowed on last, long time to recover.

240 * 4 - wasn't looking forward to this, MTFU, sniff in, first one didn't nearly go up due to weakness on LHS, struggled through others, hitched last, lower back screaming.

No chance of any more, took me ages to recover to strip bar, had to lie in car for 10 mins until lower back eased so I could drive, I have missed the magic 30 min anabolic window so won't grow either
















Only way is up from here chaps


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, weight is 271lbs, this is 100% fine.

Sports Massage Therapist last night, working on left front delt and upper LHS back (primarily scapula area). Front left delt work was off-the-scale pain. Feeling battered all over this morning and tender around where the masseur hammered me with his elbow.

Living pro life for next two weeks (no project work for new company) so hopefully push on really well with lifting numbers.

Feeling real good, healthy and looking forward to next 8 weeks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight : 272lbs

All prep perfect but body/left shoulder still battered from deads/massage on Friday. Did consider postponing today but MTFU, paracetamol/ibuprofen combo with 20mg SD/50mg Var/ 30mg Halo. Let's rock, working solo at Nortons.

*Bench* (chalk/gumshield/wrist wraps on top sets, sniff when needed)

60/60/80/80/100 - major issue is that I cannot get left foot flat on floor (or anywhere near flat) due to jab issue on left quad so no leg drive. All felt good, 100 felt super fast.

122*4, 4, 4, 4 - first set almost all out, second set finding stride, 3rd set very easy, 4th set slowed a little. Left front delt is screaming for me to stop, pretty painful, not as bad as Tuesday tough. Fook off.

130 * 1 - boom, smashed this up like nothing on bar. Was going to stop at 130 due to delt but thought, let's go again.

140 * 1 - felt pretty heavy on descent, off chest and started struggling a little on left hand side on handover to triceps, slight touch.

Due to my condition (left leg, left front delt and general soreness) I am pretty happy with today. Really happy I went and showed some heart too. I refuse to use my gimpy left shoulder as an excuse, I just have to work harder.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, pretty much pro life for next two weeks. Aim is rest and recuperation for SQ on Wednesday and BP on Friday. Been struggling with lower back pumps and left quad jab issue.

*SQ*

230 * 4 * 4

240 * 1

250 * 1

Wraps on

260 * 1

270 * 1

*BP*

120 * 2 * 6s

130 * 2 * 3s

130 * AMRAP

Looks decent so really look forward to that. Important presentation at client site on Thursday. Sports massage on Friday.

A couple of days rest means that I will smash SQ. Confidence high.

Food/fluid/gear/rest/sleep very high. Life is great at the moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Weight : 274lbs

I have been struggling with lethargy, lower back pumps, poor sleep and generally feeling shite. There could be a multitude of reasons for this - not recovered from illness fully, increase in gear/food/gym, orals, MK, dehydration etc. Or it could be a combo of some or all of them. I have dropped the daily orals, have dropped the MK and am drinking as much water as possible. Sleep was much better last night.

Gear is not that high (less than 2g last week - been much higher than this in past). Other things which I may drop are pre-WO Halo and sniff. Let's see how today goes first - I like to drop one thing at a time so I can assess effect and for future planning.

Anyway, squat day, looks a fearsome set of numbers to be honest. How many sets I take on at 230 is dependent on lower back.

*SQ*
230 * 4 * 4
240 * 1
250 * 1
Wraps on
260 * 1
270 * 1

I'll be working out solo at Nortons, maybe about 07:00.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Nortons solo, 50mg Halo in, prep perfect.

*SQ *(squat shoes, sleeves, belt from 190, gum shield/sniff/mono pulled from 230)
60, 100, 145, 190 - feel delicious, so powerful, game on.

230 * 4 - harder than I envisaged, last one a tad slower than I imagined it would be, deep, clean reps.

230 * 4 - hitting stride, like nothing on bar.

230 * 4 - seem to be getting a little tried, reps slightly slower.

230 * 4 - like nothing on bar.
240 * 1 - easy, smashed it up.
250 * 1- easy, smashed it up.
Wraps on
260 * 1 - comfortable but not easy, defo felt weight, tiredness defo creeping in, very dizzy at top of rep. Not sure about going for 270, had a word with myself MTFU phaggot, let's smash.
270 * 1 - felt easy enough but looking at vid, defo little high, vid will be up soon. Slight pull on lower right quad, watch vid, I reach for it straight away. Need to learn to get deeper in wraps or was it just tiredness?

Great session, I'm back.

I'll be working out solo at Nortons, maybe about 07:00.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *Squat Day*
> 
> Weight : 274lbs
> 
> ...


 I too have struggled with back cramp/pump call it what you will. I found it too be the NPP i was using even though used before at greater amounts.

I thought it was dehydration due to the amount of food ive added to diet, i now have added salt and drink more water throughout the day which helps over 6 litres..

Whats your diet look like?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Nortons solo, 50mg Halo in, prep perfect.

*SQ *(squat shoes, sleeves, belt from 190, gum shield/sniff/mono pulled from 230)
60, 100, 145, 190 - feel delicious, so powerful, game on.

230 * 4 - harder than I envisaged, last one a tad slower than I imagined it would be, deep, clean reps.

230 * 4 - hitting stride, like nothing on bar.

230 * 4 - seem to be getting a little tried, reps slightly slower.

230 * 4 - like nothing on bar.
240 * 1 - easy, smashed it up.
250 * 1- easy, smashed it up.
Wraps on
260 * 1 - comfortable but not easy, defo felt weight, tiredness defo creeping in, very dizzy at top of rep. Not sure about going for 270, had a word with myself MTFU phaggot, let's smash.
270 * 1 - felt easy enough but looking at vid, defo little high, vid will be up soon. Slight pull on lower right quad, watch vid, I reach for it straight away. Need to learn to get deeper in wraps or was it just tiredness?

Great session, I'm back.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> I too have struggled with back cramp/pump call it what you will. I found it too be the NPP i was using even though used before at greater amounts.
> 
> I thought it was dehydration due to the amount of food ive added to diet, i now have added salt and drink more water throughout the day which helps over 6 litres..
> 
> Whats your diet look like?


 Diet in OP mate, basically as much as I can eat of relatively healthy stuff. Defo dehydration causes back pumps but I find some orals don't help either.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Drove to Leicester to in-laws yesterday as kids on half-term so staying here until Wednesday morning. Obviously need to find a gym for bench Mon and Deads Tues. I settled on this one:-

http://www.uniquephysique.co.uk/ultimate_fitness_gym/

Very dated, all kit antiquated and wasn't expecting much. Working out solo, felt a little out of comfort zone but, fook it, it needs to be done.

30mg Halo pre-WO, food hit and miss, prep not ideal.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, gumshield, chalk)

Bar, 60, 80, 100 - kit is older than me but actually and surprisingly OK. Feel OK, not powerful but not total phaggotry. No issues with bicep tendons.

120 * 2r * 6s - all pretty comfortable, again not super powerful but decent, left shoulder pain very bad, fook off, need to crack on.

130 * 2r * 3s - again, comfortable but defo 90%, getting little tired, LHS weakness is showing.

130 * 3r - this was AMRAP but nothing left. Shoulder pain gone, weirdly.

Gym was fine, felt at home, spoke to a couple of fellas, all sound, one was helping me on the 130s, by the end felt at home TBH.

Always a chastening and sobering experience to bench like a phaggot but I am actually making progress.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@BLUE(UK) do you know this gym mate? Unique Physique?

Loved it just for the down-to-eatrh fellas in there, looked like a load of bouncers but all really friendly, spotting me on top sets, no egos or idiots. Kit really old but usable, place felt like a throwback to 70s gyms TBH.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @BLUE(UK) do you know this gym mate? Unique Physique?
> 
> Loved it just for the down-to-eatrh fellas in there, looked like a load of bouncers but all really friendly, spotting me on top sets, no egos or idiots. Kit really old but usable, place felt like a throwback to 70s gyms TBH.


 I have trained there a few times but not enough to know the people. It's almost in the basement kinda gym. I know what you mean by a bit dated.

I don't think I've trained anywhere that hasn't had helpful people in there where you feel 'at home' within a session or two.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Back at Unique Physique for deads this morning, singles at 260 until I have had enough. I won't kill myself as I have SQ on Friday. Plan is this:-

Tues : DL

Fri : SQ (Nortons with Nov (I reckon it is his 4, 689,121st comeback, must weigh 130kg+ as this is his usual trigger  ). Physio/Massage.

Sat : BP.

Mon : DL. Fly to Stockholm.

I am trying to get as many sessions in as possible before I am away.

There are a bunch of us on TM that are entering a PL comp at SILA, Manchester on Mar 18th, I believe it is BPU, I have very few details as all of this shite seems to be on FaceBook these days and I refuse to entertain the idea of such phaggotry. I'll be doing u125 Raw with wraps so will be aiming to beat my 750 and push close to 800 if I can. Timewise it isn't far away and I haven't trained for it so I'll just crack on with normal training and see how it goes, no changes to diet/gear etc. I believe to qualify I need 520
















Anyhow, food/fluids will be going in soon, readying for deads.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *Dead Day*
> 
> Back at Unique Physique for deads this morning, singles at 260 until I have had enough. I won't kill myself as I have SQ on Friday. Plan is this:-
> 
> ...


 Be sure to post the vids pal, im the same i wont join the Facebook gang.. Probably miss out on nothing!

Most of the comps info is reachable with friends and the like.

How do you find the superdroll? Just ordered myself a bag TM fancy adding a bit of weight and strength with my test and Deca.

Was thinking trying in morning pre workout or pre sleep.

Ive heard of lethargy and stomach cramps


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Working out solo at Unique Physique in Leicester, 50mg Halo pre-WO, feeling fine after bench yesterday, maybe little tender across pecs/front delts but all good.

*Deads* (chalk and gumshield only)

60, 100, 140, 180, 220 - all real good, bar is very stiff and smooth so not optimal, bumper plates and normal plates fine, 220 flew up very easy.

260 * 1 - felt me heavier than I wanted.

260 * 1 - lost shape and form, nearly all out, need to settled down here.

260 * 1 - easiest of the lot, controlled form and aggression, sat back into it, game on.

260 * 1 - fine, maybe a little tiredness but OK.

260 * 1 - 100% all out, fook me.

260 * 1 - hitched, dragged, squealed it up. FOOKED.

It doesn't look it but I worked hard.

My deads have been poor and my most disappointing lift recently, Liam reckons just rusty and this is only 3rd heavy dead session since August but I really need to kick on for comp on Mar 18th. Comp is way too early anyhow but just see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Be sure to post the vids pal, im the same i wont join the Facebook gang.. Probably miss out on nothing!
> 
> Most of the comps info is reachable with friends and the like.
> 
> ...


 I have a love/hate relationship with SD. Initially I love it due to strength gains, after 2 or 3 weeks, I hate it due to lethargy, feeling generally shite and lack of appetite.

Try it pre-WO and see how you get on. 20mg probably fine.

All vids will be posted from comp mate, just like last year's comp.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with SD. Initially I love it due to strength gains, after 2 or 3 weeks, I hate it due to lethargy, feeling generally shite and lack of appetite.
> 
> Try it pre-WO and see how you get on. 20mg probably fine.
> 
> All vids will be posted from comp mate, just like last year's comp.


 Might just cycle it then two to three weeks then off for a period..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Driving back from Leicester today, looking forward to getting back now. Rest day today, into City for work tomorrow and then Squats on Friday.

230 * 3
240 * 2
250 * 2r * 3s
Wraps
270 * 1r * 4s

Looks tough but look forward to it, all prep starts now :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Feeling great, weight was 270lbs/122kg this morning, minimal fat, the lack of Guinness is definitely helping the physique.

Current cycle is 1.25g Test E, 500mg NPP per week, Halo pre-WO, AI when needed (rarely). I have MK and Var to add in when/if I want. I have so many other compounds too but may fook them all off and keep it simple, get rid of temptation as it were.

Food is eat as much as possible as often as possible, I am taking no supps or whey/mass gainer really, food is not that clean too. The consistency and hard work in gym is paying dividends I suppose.

4 weeks to comp, it is way too early (I would probably get 700 at the moment) but something to work towards and push hard.

Squats in morning and physio/sports massage tomorrow too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Started really feeling the Mon/Tues sessions yesterday especially upper LHS back (scap, trap, neck etc), so plan was to prep for this morning anyhow but to see how I felt when I got up. Still not 100% this morning so I will rest today, physio/massage late this afternoon and squeeze SQ and BP in on Sat/Mon.

I'll keep food/fluids/rest/sleep as high as poss and I'll be ready for morning.

Chilling at home today with kids so will go out somewhere, weather is cold but bright!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight : 270lbs

Big session with the physio/sports massage therapist yesterday, lots of painful muscle knots were smashed out by him and his tools, relief was instant and immense, feel a bit bruised and battered now but definitely going for bench at 07:00 as I have to get bench/squats in before I fly on Monday afternoon.

I pinged Liam and after the usual "Don't be a pussy" and "Pencil Neck" exchange of niceties, he agreed to let me go heavier (will I regret it  ).

140 * 1r * 4s

120 * 5r * 2s

If I feel decent, I'll add in some accessories too.

I'll be working out solo at Nortons as soon as it opens. Halo for pre-WO, I should be fully fuelled for the session after a monster homemade Thai chicken red curry and a full Morrisons cheesecake (serves 8 apparently).

I've added MK in at 20mg pre-bed again. Don't feel/notice anything. Also one of the boys (you know who you are) has sent me some Melatonin tabs for sleep, I may try one tonight.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, some big weights going in here.......and cheesecake for 8? Hehe....are you planning on snaffling most of it?  . Excuse my intrusion, I read your journal but can't add anything so don't post. I'm having a quick surf and a coffee before hitting the gym myself. Happy Saturday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Working solo at Hortons at opening, 50mg Halo, all prep OK, worried about how upper LHS especially scapula area will react to weights today, very tender and sore already.

*Bench* (chalk, wrist wraps, sniff)

60/60/80/80/100/100/120 - bench doesn't feel natural to me as a movement anymore, OK I suppose, all moved relatively well.

132 - nearly all out, felt shite, slow on descent, powered off chest and slowed on LHS on handover to tris.

140 * 1 - good, powered it up.

140 * 1 - even better, very fast.

140 * 1 - slowed down considerably on LHS at handover to tris, spotter reckons no touch, I'm not so sure.

140 * 1 - heavy touch on LHS, still had to work hard for it.

120 * 5 - good, powered through these.

120 * 4 - was meant to be 5, 4th was all out on LHS, with no spotter, I couldn't risk it.

100 * 1 - I wanted a few here to make up for missing the last 120, fook all left.

Lots of pain in left front delt, LHS shoulder girdle and especially left scapula area. I would take double the amount of pain for double progression though. Hate bench obviously but I am making decent progress so I will persevere of course.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Late night last night, staying up to watch Groves totally outclass Eubank Jr who looked a novice. My two small bets of Groves to win and Groves to win on points both romped in. Enjoyed the boxing, 20mg MK and 1 Melatonin and I had deep, dream-like sleep, feel a little hazy this morning TBH.

Today is prep for 2 things. 1. Heavy squats in morning at Nortons. 2. Fly Stockholm from LHR at 19:00 Monday until Thursday evening. Temperature is sub-zero all week. I'm taking some very basic gym kit for hotel gym too for when the boys are on the lash.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, some big weights going in here.......and cheesecake for 8? Hehe....are you planning on snaffling most of it?  . Excuse my intrusion, I read your journal but can't add anything so don't post. I'm having a quick surf and a coffee before hitting the gym myself. Happy Saturday.


 Hey Flubs, hope you are well and thanks. The cheesecake for 8 went down too easily, it fuelled the bench session nicely.

Hope you're well and having a good weekend


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Working out at Nortons solo, I feel very tired, lethargic and dozy this morning. I felt like this yesterday and only added in MK again on Sat. Will be fooked off once again.

Prep OK but I didn't want to go, had to MTFU, 50mg Halo.

*Squats* (squat shoes, belt and gumshield (from 190), sniff (270).

60/100/145/190 - all fine, don't feel 100%, not as powerful as usual, also losing balance a little and feel dizzy.

230 * 3 - easy enough, lack of explosiveness and speed though.

240 * 2 - easy enough, feeling a bit sick and dizzy.

250 * 2 - best set of the day, easy, deep, smashed it up.

270 * 1 - wraps on, put them on properly for first time this year, boom, real deep and real powerful. Lost balance at top of rep before unpacking, went forward, had to take a small baby step with left foot, fook me close to bailing, racker s**t himself.

I was meant to do 3 sets at 250 and 4 singles at 270 but not today, something off. Live to fight another day.

Off to Stockholm this afternoon, hotel has gym so some gay pump stuff on Tues/Wed and back to BP Friday.


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey mate,

Some seriously impressive numbers there - ill be following closely!

Just wondering what you do for a living mate? Seems fairly busy but at same time you manage to keep gym life on point.

Also wanted to ask for any advice for repairing a torn rotator cuff. I seem to have done mine in two weeks ago and I'm struggling without training.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Stockholm is freezing, not surprising really as it is Feb. Goes dark very early so not much chance to see the city but looks very pretty and architecturally interesting.

Food has been poor, buffet brekkie which is basically fish/cheese/bread with loads of fruit/nuts and freshly squeezed OJ. Hot buffet is shocking so swerved. Lunch was Wagamamas and dinner was steakhouse for chicken/fries/sauces/coleslaw/salad. Drinks have been lattes and diet coke.

Everywhere we go the heating is set to high temp as it is so cold outside but it means I am parched and sleep is shite. I'll try to drink more water tonight.

Pub crawls are boring when I'm not drinking, the boys are making up for my non-drinking by drinking everything in sight!!

Flying business for first time, the lounge was class with lovely food and free drinks (wine/draughtsoft drinks etc), fast track through security and boarding, seats were same size though so lucky that flight was only half full as I find flying very uncomfortable due to size issues (some would say fat ass!!).

Hotel is fine but and gym was surprisingly good, Eleiko plates and everything. I did DB BP (they went up to 45s) 30, 40 and 45*12. Smith OHP, seated rows, tricep pushdowns and bicep curls. Decent pump session. Scenery was terrific too.

MD of my company arrives tonight so will be taking us for "dinner", that means getting hammered so will swerve home early.

Fly home Thursday late so back in Nortons Friday morning!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

spardaa said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Some seriously impressive numbers there - ill be following closely!
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate, I am a senior consultant (soon to be Deputy Head of Infrastructure Services if all goes OK) for a small, bespoke software consultancy house based in the City. Only been here since Jan and really enjoying it.

RC can take a long time to recover from. I love EliteFTS:-

https://www.elitefts.com/tag/rotator-cuff/

https://www.elitefts.com/education/rehab-recovery/shoulder-rehab-101/


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, I am a senior consultant (soon to be Deputy Head of Infrastructure Services if all goes OK) for a small, bespoke software consultancy house based in the City. Only been here since Jan and really enjoying it.
> 
> RC can take a long time to recover from. I love EliteFTS:-
> 
> ...


 Really motivating to see that you still manage to fit in gym life - something I really aspire to do and worry about at time when work is quite hectic.

Cheers for the articles will give them a read.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back very late last night and due to lack of food/fluids/rest/sleep, I have decided to swerve deads today, fuel up on everything and smash them tomorrow.

250 * 3 * 3

270 * 2 * 2

I think Liam is trying to kill me but I'll give it my best shot.

Most important thing is I survived the trip intact and so the run up to March 18th begins.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Aim : 270 * 2 * 2, 250 * 3 * 3.

Early night, loads of food/rest/fluids last night, 100mg Var too. Alarm failed to go off so I had to jump up at 06:40, 3 * Naproxen 500, 1 Ibuprofen, 1 Paracetamol, 20mg SD and 50mg Halo = pre-WO stack for a broken body. Smashed some cereal down, coffee with sugar, loads of water and off to Nortons solo.

*Deads* (chalk, sniff and gumshield on 270 then 250).

60, 100, 140, 180, 200, 220, 250 - all good, concentrating on bar placement, head placement and lifting through heels.

270 * 2 - powerful, second one slower, 98% all out. Aggression and concentration excellent and very high.

270 * 2 - both slow, 2nd one seemed to take eternity, so determined to get these as only 3 weeks to comp and I want 300+. 100% all out.

250 * 1 - took as long as the last 270 to get up, very slow, all out, nothing left.

Much better session, deads are coming on a little, really enjoyed the session too. Off to coach my boys football team now so I had to rush the session a little after getting up late.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Weight : 270lbs

Aim : 135 * 1/2/3/4/5, 120 * 6r * 2s. Accessories.

Weight is fine, I started to feel battered from the deads in the afternoon and had to go to bed early and miss the boxing, food/fluids/rest/sleep all very high. Also I took a Melatonin, was still up 5+ times for slash but deep sleep instantly so improvement there.

Lower back feels very tender and I will roll and stretch upper back soon. Mind is telling me to postpone until tomorrow, heart is saying "Do it phaggot".

I'll see how it goes but will bail it instantly if needed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Still feeling battered even after my pre-WO stack of Naproxen/Ibuprofen/Paracetamol/Var/Halo but fook it, it needs to be done.

All prep has been decent apart from non-recovery from deads yesterday.

Nortons solo.

*Bench* (chalk from 100, wrist wraps/gumshield from 122)

60/60/80/80/100 - all feel really good, I can get toes on floor but not full feet as lower back won't allow it. I am stretching and doing exercises and light weights (pulldowns etc) between sets here.

122 * 1 - felt shite on LHS.

122 * 1 - felt much better, switched on more and concentrated on form/breathing.

135 * 1 - boom, really good, fast, powerful. No spotter as Nortons pretty empty, have to go it alone.

135 * 2 - even better, strong.

135 * 3 - weakness on LHS evident on 1st rep, 2nd rep 99% all out, 3rd rep I was squirming underneath bar and nearly didn't make it. Gay.

122 * 5 - wanted 6 but with no spotter and almost 100% all out on 5th, couldn't risk it.

122 * 4 - wanted 5 or 6, I actually got 4 1/2 as I got the 4th off chest but had to rack it low when LHS phaggotted out.

Disappointed as usual on bench day. Often feel like packing it all in on days like today. Will just work harder and more consistent.

I have a meeting tomorrow with MD of company to map out next few weeks/months, hopefully I'll be working on different projects etc but possibility the pro-life will be mine for a while.

Accessories tomorrow (upper back/shoulders/rear shoulders/scapula etc etc).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to sort out the bench issue so will be benching and doing accessories as much as poss in run up to comp.

Tomorrow will be : DB rows, flyes, CGBP, face pulls, hammer curls and scapula work.

I'll work out every day if I am not too fooked.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Accessory Day*

As my bench is so shite, I have to throw in extra days trying to strengthen the problematic areas which are stopping me bench properly. My bench issue has been a long journey and I have had issues since 2013, I am coming back now but it has been a long hard road.

Anyway, the problematic area is the scapula area which provides the base for the body to bench from. I actually don't believe I don't have the power, I just cannot harness it and cannot put it into the right area. My left pec, delts and tris have improved considerably since I have been rehabbing. Now is the time to target the epicentre of the issue. My sports massage therapist really works the area on top and side (spine-side) of the scapula on LHS.

Scanning my 'Strength Training Anatomy' by Delavier book, muscles to strengthen are trapezius, spinalis thoracis, rhomboid major and minor, iliocostalis thoracis, supraspinatus, teres major and minor, infraspinatus and levator scapulae. Chest-supported rows seems to be the best exercise for activating those muscles according to Delavier.

Weight is 272lbs which is fine as I have been eating everything in sight since deads.

Plan : DB rows, Chest-supported rows, seated OHP, CGBP, face pulls, hammer curls and scapula work.

Totally knackered last night and in bed early. Gym early, school run, sort out Medichecks T reading and send away, and then sort out work with boss. I want to be working all of the time now and kicking on, pro-life is OK but rather work TBH.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Accessory Day*

Early to Nortons on this freezing morning, really busy as usual.

Chest-supported rows with 20kg plate, 4 sets, long stretch at bottom, very slow tempo and at top, concentrate on retracting scapula as much as possible and hold for 3-5s. Fook me, the burn in upper left quadrant of back was immense, pain into neck and tricep too. Pain is irrelevant, I would have my bollocks trapped in a vice for 12hrs a day to bench properly (calm down Max  ). This exercise will now be done first every single time I go to the gym.
DB Rows : lack of activation in scapula area, now binned.

Seated OHP : left slightly weaker here so maybe keep them in.

Tricep pushdown : lovely burn in tris esp left. Will keep in.

Face Pulls : again light weight, slow tempo etc, really hitting the spot on LHS. Will keep in.

Curls : Not relevant to rehab so will be binned in future.

Chest-supported rows with 20kg plate, 1 more set, dead.

Scapula work : Will attempt this next time as left upper back was so sore.

Pain in left upper quadrant of back was 6.5/10, interesting that it shot into neck and my left arm, making left arm quite numb (I have often thought that the issue was affecting a nerve travelling down left arm).

Really interesting session where I learnt a lot about issue and how to tackle it going forward.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *Accessory Day*
> 
> Early to Nortons on this freezing morning, really busy as usual.
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the recovery on the shoulder issue, i myself had similar i ended up giving up on bench all most completely took around 8 months off. Had about 6 months of almost continuous therapy chiro and sports with lots of swimming too.

I have just stopped my Superdroll ran two weeks it was all my stomach could take, with bloat and unable to eat large meals i really struggled on. I think i will use now and then or for a period of time until i find it uncomfortable. Strength improved mildly didint notice any dramatic weight gain.

Will look into Halo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH REHAB DAY*

Not expecting too much, I did heavy bench 2 days ago and rehab yesterday. I just want to get some more work into LHS.

Prep has been very good, melatonin before bed last night, seems to do the trick, some mad dreams though.

Working solo at Nortons, minus 3 out there. Place is rammed, with only 2 benches there is no chance of getting on one.

*DB BP*

30 * 8 - easy.

45 * 8 - felt vague and unbalanced on LHS.

40 * 8 - felt better, power is down a lot but today isn't about weight/power. Really concentrating on LHS to keep it online.

40 * 8 - struggling a little with bicep tendons, this is a new phenomenon, wish it would fook off. Getting slightly harder.

40 * 8 - very tough on LHS, starting to wander all over the place, I have the power in straight line, just cannot keep it straight.

40 * 2/35 * 6 - On 3rd rep, LHS just gave out, boom, everything gone, just dropped weight on deck. Grabbed 35s and cracked on.

35 * 8 - watching these all way, could give out at any time and come down on face, glad to get them done.

*Seated Machine Chest Press* - 4 sets of 10, slow, controlled, light weight.

Bicep tendons are screaming but upper LHS quadrant of back is more painful than yesterday.

Rehab tomorrow, squat Thurs/Fri dependent on feel. Pro-life is mine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

Weight : 273lbs - don't want weight any higher than this really. Will have one eye on what I eat (I had 1/2 of a 8 person cheesecake before bed last night  ).

Very tired yesterday afternoon and evening (4 days in gym on bounce taking it out of me), in bed early, decent Melatonin sleep. I've been eating Var and SD and will continue until my next big squat session on Friday (details below).

This morning is a quick blast of the upper LHS quadrant of back (chest-supported rows and face pulls).

Spoke to MD of firm yesterday, I am being paid to live the pro-life until next work contract comes in, when they will make me permanent (this is what I want at this stage of career, management position and longevity). I reckon 2-3 weeks pro-life. March 18th is comp, Mar 31st is 2 weeks at Disney/Universal.

Friday squat session looks brutal (270*3, 280*1*2s, 250*AMRAP) so I have decided to visit Steve Plunkett's new gym, Letchworth Strength Cartel, it has the mono and Texas Squat bar I first lifted 280 and 300SQ raw. Love the kit so, for such a tough session, it will give me a psychological edge. Prep starts after this morning's session (Friday will be Var/SD in run up, Halo/Mestanalone preWO).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REHAB DAY*

-5, deep snow, hardcore gym goers only this morning 

Nortons solo.

*Facepulls* - 4 sets of 10, medium weight, concentrating on LHS, form/tempo etc. Felt in rear delts on both sides, nothing in scapula area.

*CGPD To Chest* (leaning back) - 4 sets of 10.

*Chest-supported Rows* - 4 sets of 10 with 20 plate. No real pain or mega-activation as there was on Monday.

What a difference a few days make. pain is 1/10, actually feel it in front delt and not in scapula area. Will continue with rehab though until I can bench like a non-phaggot.

Squats Friday, prep starts now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Good luck with the recovery on the shoulder issue, i myself had similar i ended up giving up on bench all most completely took around 8 months off. Had about 6 months of almost continuous therapy chiro and sports with lots of swimming too.
> 
> I have just stopped my Superdroll ran two weeks it was all my stomach could take, with bloat and unable to eat large meals i really struggled on. I think i will use now and then or for a period of time until i find it uncomfortable. Strength improved mildly didint notice any dramatic weight gain.
> 
> Will look into Halo


 Thanks mate.

I don't gain any weight off SD, just get some strength increases.

Halo best preWO by a mile


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just been chatting with Liam and I was shocked that the comp is nearly upon us already.

Last heavy dead sesh was 270*2*2 with stiff bar, last Friday.

Fri 2 Mar = Last heavy squat session (with wraps)@Letchworth (270*3, 280*1*2s, 250*AMRAP).

Tue 6 Mar = Last heavy bench [email protected] (see where I can go).

Sun 11 Mar = Opener [email protected] (thinking 280/140/280).

Sun 18 Mar = [email protected], Manchester.

I'll increase gear and orals a touch and may introduce MENT at 1ml/50mg per day in week before comp. I'm walking about at approx 124KG so that is fine too. Food/fluids/sleep/rest will remain as high as possible.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, weight is 272lbs. Essentially today is a fuel up and prep day for SQ tomorrow. Pretty deep snow and -4 here this morning so schools will be closed I reckon so I'll spend the day with kids.

Stretching/foamrolling etc on cards, food/fluids/rest/sleep will be as high as I can possibly manage. Some Var/SD will be going in and maybe even some MENT.

I always feel a little nervous with butterflies before big lifting but this is healthy, keeps me switched on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 270lbs

Aim : 270*3, 280*1*2s, 250*AMRAP - all in wraps.

Last big squat session before opener day and then the comp. Very important day for me as my squat is what gives me a decent total due to the homosexual nature of my bench.

Essentially, I have been prepping since Wednesday morning, feeding in SD, Var, plenty of food and fluids, resting as much as possible, sleeping early and long and stretching/foamrolling when I can.

I have been mentally going over the lifts since yesterday and feeling pumped for them, I was bursting out of my skin yesterday and wanted to attack the bar so I am happy that today has finally arrived.

Painkillers, 50mg Halo, 50mg Mestanalone and 2ml Prochem Supertren 2000 pre-WO.

Plan is to drop the kids at school and drive up A1 to Letchworth Strength Central, only concern is brutal rush hour traffic so I'll have to time the pre-WO correctly so I don't peak early and get roid/road rage
















Plunkett will be there to pull the mono, hoping that I can vid the big lifts.

No fookin excuses!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Weight : 270lbs
> 
> ...


 Where is Strength Central in Letchworth? I work in Letchworth but not heard of it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Where is Strength Central in Letchworth? I work in Letchworth but not heard of it.


 Opened last night (I think) run by a mate of mine, Steve Plunkett (decent powerlifter), Spirella Building, SG6 4ET.

Proper kit, mono with Texas SQ bar, DL platform with Texas DL Bar, Comp bench with Texas bars. All competition kit.

I'll be driving up and using it when going very heavy.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Opened last night (I think) run by a mate of mine, Steve Plunkett (decent powerlifter), Spirella Building, SG6 4ET.
> 
> Proper kit, mono with Texas SQ bar, DL platform with Texas DL Bar, Comp bench with Texas bars. All competition kit.
> 
> I'll be driving up and using it when going very heavy.


 Must be the one that has just been taken over, was called Pride Fitness. I heard they were doing it up, might have to pop in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Must be the one that has just been taken over, was called Pride Fitness. I heard they were doing it up, might have to pop in.


 I'll confirm later mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling awesome, pumped for today, last big squat session.

Gym was in a grade 1 listed building, superb gym, will hit it more often, Plunkett was great, got all his lads to help me out.

*SQUAT* (squat shoes, sleeves), on mono with Texas SQ bar.

70 - stepping out on mono, I love this mono, never failed a lift on it and never will (350 next time  ), raged up off the Halo and Mest, want to smash these fookin weights.

110 - feel great.

150 - deep, smashed up.

190 - game on.

230 - (belt, gumshield) so deep, so easy, this is going to be my day.

250 - (wraps) boom, nearly took of my shoulders at top of lift.

270 * 3 - (sniff), unracked and thought it was a misload, smashed first one up so thought, fook it, I'll just overcompensate with left side. Third was slow but I managed to get it up.






280 * 1 - deep, easy, very, very fast, was 300 in there today at least, I could open with this fooker.






Pain in left quad in exactly the place I had the bleed last year, pulsing again, please don't let it be bleeding again!! Pain dying away now home. No chance of any more, save myself for another day.

Great gym (used to be Pride Fitness), great lads. Will squat 320 in comp, fook it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Physio/deep tissue massage went well at 16:00, I showed him the quad but he stated to let it settle for a few days, see if it bruises and he could do some work on it next week. Left and right pec (both very painful), left and right front delt (left OK, right very painful) and then onto back, left and right scap (left ok spine-side, right terrible, left bad on top, right OK), left trap (terrible) and neck.

He reckons massive progress has been made, I'll do two more sessions now in lead up to comp and then have 4 weeks off (holiday etc) and see where I am at.

Right quad is small muscle rupture/tear/strain in Vastus Lateralis, slightly off to the side of the bleed, so over the moon. Painful lump but no bruising, I reckon it will be fine within a few days, I have GH anyway and will let physio have a look next week. Not overly concerned now.

Plan is heavy bench when I feel recovered (Sun or Mon), see what I can go up to, I'd like 150 if I can. Hopeful after the scapula exercises and all the physio/DTM.

Next Sunday is opener day (280/140/280 - Liam has different ideas!!).

Week off to manage weight and comp on 18th March.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad news. Quad injury deteriorated overnight and I woke up at 04:30 to short, sharp, stabbing pains in right quad. No bruising but swelling and redness/heat increased though.

I did take MK last night and will start jabbing GH.

If I cannot do my openers next Sunday, I'll have to pull out but I am hopeful that I'll be fine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Unbelievable amount of food and fluids yesterday, didn't even leave house and went to bed really early. I got up at 03:00 to watch Wilder and then grabbed a few extra hours of kip. 20mg MK and Melatonin pre-bed. Right quad is unchanged, which is a positive I believe, still swollen and sore but I reckon I'll be able to do DL/BP openers and then go for comp.

I'd like 2 bench sessions this week. Physio/massage on Friday.

Sun 11 - DL/BP opener day (280/140 hopefully) at Letchworth again, Liam, Sunny D and another Manc competitor may be coming along too.

Sun 18 - Comp.

Plan is then to cut for 2 weeks before Orlando on March 31st.

Whilst quad is like this, I cannot face jabbing. Hopefully big improvement tomorrow and I can crack on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Only went out of the house for a few hours yesterday afternoon to hobble about town, rest of weekend was spent resting/eating/drinking on settee and watching footy/boxing. Great.

Right quad has been giving me grief so wasn't feeling 100%. I jabbed 8iu GH pre-bed, I love the GH sleep, one slash at 03:00 and then back to sleep for alarm at 04:50 to get up to book Disney Fastpasses (head creaser, won't go into it here). Anyway right quad feels slightly improved today, maybe some of the swelling has subsided as I can walk down stairs fine and bend it more. Still red/swollen and very hot but progress is progress. I can safely rule out another episode of the bleed. Also I am not thinking muscle tear (I didn't feel it during lift and there is no bruising or anything). I am actually thinking related to a jab, maybe an old bolus of oil agitated by heavy squats or last week's jab high on right quad working it's way down. The swelling/heat/redness is too widespread to be anything else and is reminiscent of past bad jabs. I hope it is as it will clear up 100% this week and I can kick on.

I'm heading to gym to have a play around with bench (may have to be feet up) and rehab stuff.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Right quad has eased up, I want to have a play and see where my bench is. No pre-WO or anything. Banana and coffee beforehand, Nortons solo at 06:00.

*Bench* (squat shoes, wrist wraps/gumshield/chalk on top set)

60/60/80/80/100/100 - no issues with right quad, can get into position fine, feeling OK.

122 - not feeling tremendous but feeling OK.

132 - smashed this up.

145 * 2 - slow on descent, bicep tendons screaming again, two decent reps, no pause but no squirming about and not weakness on LHS. 150 was there I think.

105 * 5r * 2s - big pause on chest, worked through these fine. Getting tough towards end.

*Chest-Supported Rows* - 4 sets with 30kg weight (plus weight of mechanism) - weight is immaterial, it is all about activation of rhomboid and scapula area. Much stronger on these already, no pain.

Progress is being made, little residual pain on LHS but nothing to be concerned about. I just need to work hard now and build bench up. Don't know how much squat shoes helped but felt good, will keep in.

The issue with bicep tendons is very interesting, haven't had it before these last few weeks. I know I can use elbow sleeves. Somebody mentioned that to get a big bench, add in hammer curls. Anyone ever heard this? Why are my bicep tendons hurting on bench?

Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, weight is 278lbs/126kg so I must be a little more careful with diet, especially if I increase gear running into comp as I plan to. I am pretty lean but look 9 months pregnant by bed time due to amount of food consumed.

Right quad is still painful, swollen and really hot, no real improvement from yesterday, no bruising though so I am happy with it.

I may be living pro-life until I get back from Orlando (which is mid-April) which sounds great but isn't really. I am on reduced daily rate whilst not on client site and I am becoming bored shitless (dangerous state of mind for me).

Plan is to increase Test and NPP significantly now and also introduce VAR at a decent dosage. I'll continue with 8iu GH and 20mg MK/Melatonin on alternate nights too. TBH, I really prefer the GH, after the comp I may just buy a load and run it for an extended period of time.

Gym tomorrow for final bench/upper session, physio/massage on Friday, opener day on Sunday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyhow, just realised I am absolutely 100% pain free in the upper LHS quadrant of back on left side. I have had pain and issues there since 2010 (the pain was the reason I started lifting as it seemed to be alleviated by lifting), all caused by falling off push bike and then a RTA the following year. Lifting went really well until Q4 2013 when the injury started becoming debilitating and affecting my lifting too (still does TBH).

Credit must go to my physio/deep tissue massage man Mat Pollard as when I went to see him, I had seen a number of physios, a world famous chiro (Hassan Said), an eminent shoulder specialist (Simon-Owen Johnstone) and none of them could fix me up. I had actually come to the conclusion that I would never bench properly again and probably needed surgery to sort the issue out. Credit to Mat, he said don't be silly, I'll fix you up, I was disbelieving at first to be honest.

Obviously, I've had to put a good deal of work in too and will continue to, until I bench 4 plates which is aim for 2018 (stop laughing now Liam).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Cycle for Comp*

10ml jab as often as quads will take it, hoping every 2 or 3 days. 5ml Chiron Test E 250 and 5ml Chiron NPP 100.

150mg Chiron Anavar pd.

20mg Chiron Superdrol pre-bed.

Pre-bed on alternate days : 8iu GH or 20mg MK677/Melatonin.

I've been very conservative with gear so will push a little now and see if I can hit some comp PBs (300SQ, 150BP, 300DL are current PBs in comp).

On the day I have Halotestin, Mestanalone and MTren.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY*

Not being at my best yesterday or today, postponed yesterday's session until this morning, didn't wake up to get to gym for 06:00 so postponed until after school run.

*Bench* (chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield on top sets)

60/60/80/80/100/100 - minimal reps so as not to flare up bicep tendons, feel OK.

125 * 4 - fook me, feel horrible, LHS shite, got them though, almost 100%.

125 * 4 - little better.

125 * 4 - again, better.

125 * 4 - easiest of the lot, smashed them up and LHS felt OK. No bicep tendon issues today.

*Chest Supported Rows* - 4 sets of 10 with 40KG weight added. Lovely and slow.

*Nautilus Bicep Curls *- slow, mega stretch at end, tense when contracted and hold, delicious burn in bicep tendons, still burning now!!

Good to get through that. Will BP140 and DL280 on Sunday and then rest for comp.

Run out of Anavar so switching to Dianabol. Meant to be pinning 10ml into right quad today but, as it still isn't 100%, would rather pin 10ml into the purple rim around my bellend. I'm sure I'll find somewhere to put the gear.

My new Chiron blend arrived today Test E 250/NPP 100 per 1ml. 10ml of that would be rocket fuel 

Onwards and upwards. Phsyio/massage tomorrow, opener day Sunday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Not too much happening so haven't been updating.

Just jumped off scales at 277lbs/126kg which is bang on. After I complete Opener Day tomorrow, I will cut back on sugar and keep fats under control. I'll drop a few KG over the week.

Ramping the gear up, injectables and orals. 10ml (5ml Test E 250 and 5ml NPP 100) on Tuesday, 5ml (blend which equates to 1.25g Test E 0.5g NPP) on Thursday, both into left quad and will jab at least another 2 times before comp, hopefully 3. 100+mg Dbol and 20mg SD pd, usual pre-WOs. GH or MK/Melatonin pre-bed.

Left quad is, unsurprisingly, swollen from jabs. Right quad is now 90% fine.

Sports Massage Therapist yesterday, think we are nearly there now, I just need to work hard and increase my bench. He advises warming up biceps and bicep tendons pre-bench so will adhere to this tomorrow.

Opener Day planned for Letchworth Strength Central tomorrow at opening (dunno time yet), working solo. DL and BP, I'll get vids of both.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*OPENER DAY*

Weight : 277lbs/126kg

Aim : BP140, DL270/280

Aims are pretty fluid, see how I feel, I need about 600 to qualify, could hit that with SQ/DL only. All prep has been decent, lots of food and fluids yesterday and this morning, early night and lots of rest. Quads are OK. Working out solo at Letchworth Club. I was looking on their web page on FB yesterday (no real website) and my squatting (last week) is on the main page









Quads feel OK, body feels OK, will stretch/foamroll/warm up bicep tendons first and then straight into BP then DL, minimal reps.

Watching boxing now, helps with aggression and prep, gym opens at 08:00 so will try to make it for then.

Chomping on Dbol at the moment, Halo/Mest pre-WO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*OPENER DAY*

Aim : BP140, DL280

Feeling decent, 10mg SD, 50mg Halo, 50mg Mest, 60mg Dbol, usual painkillers. Looking forward to lifting and seeing how BP and DL are with all of the LHS work I have been doing.

*BP* (chalk, gumshield, wrist wraps on top set)

60/60/80/80/100/120 - comp bench, Texas bar, feels great, most powerful I have felt for a long time, the 120 was like nothing on bar. Between every set I am working bicep tendons, no bicep tendon issues at all today, bingo!!

142 * 1 - handed off, down onto chest easy (no issues with bar control or tendons), paused on chest for a good pause, smashed it up so easy, 150+ there today. LHS felt awesome too. Buzzing!!

*DL* (chalk, gumshield, sniff)

120, 160, 200, 240 - tending to rush these, getting a little out of breath, all feel like nothing on bar.

280 * 1 - sniff in, little rushed, very easy off floor, maybe a tiny flat spot after knees, held at top, felt easy TBH.






Great confidence builder for the comp, will do two light sessions this week, physio on Friday, watch weight and get as much gear in as I can.

Comp = 280/295/310, 140/150/155, 280/295/310. I think I can hit all 9 lifts for 775, if I do, it will be some achievement as I opted in to this comp on a whim, it is really 3 or 4 weeks early but fook it, bring it on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of diet tweaks will be applied from tomorrow.

No sugar.

No fruit juice (suppose this is part of point above).

Unsweetened soya milk (same as above).

Low-fat mayo.

No cakes/desserts.

Essentially trying to cut down on fast carbs and all fats, aim is to weigh in comfortably on Sunday morning at 07:30, no last minute weight shenanigans. I'm probably 125/6kg in the morning at moment, would like to be 124kg on Sunday morning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight unchanged at 124.7KG. Perfect day of food/fluids/rest and early night. 5ml Chiron blend (TestE250/NPP100) went in high on right quad, 20mg SD (one on waking and one just before sleep), 100mg Dbol and 30mg MK677 before sleep. I did feel hungry at times yesterday but that is fine.

I will hit Nortons this morning to get blood moving about lower half, will do same for upper on Thursday. No issues at this stage.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Slight pull on RHS of neck and tightness in usual places (upper traps, upper LHS quadrant of back), soreness in quads. Therefore plan was to get the blood moving around these areas.

Chest Supported Row

One Leg Leg Extension

Nautilus Bicep Curls

CGPD To Chest

Seated Machine Incline Bench Press

Actually worked harder than I maybe should have and felt pumped in some areas. Body feels much looser though. LHS felt great too. I'll do an easier session on Thursday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hungry throughout the night so I have woken up earlier than usual, weight is still 272lbs/123kg, feeling and looking tighter.

All gear dropped (even jabs) after lethargy over past 2 days, food/fluids/rest/sleep will be sorted to give me best chance. Only issues are little tightness in upper back/neck area (physio/massage should sort that) and right quad is a little red/swollen but no major issues.

I'm swerving gym today, rest is needed after the last 2 days.

On the home straight now, physio/massage tomorrow and then comp Sunday, weigh in at 07:30 (long drive from WGC to Manchester first), eat as much as possible (squatting at 11:00-ish), targets are 280/295/310,140/150/155,280/295/310 but once openers are in (and qualification is sealed), I'll be going all out for big lifts and PBs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Choice was stay at home and converse with the missus or go the gym. Obviously, no contest, off to the gym it was for a blood and stretching exercise routine.

All weights were very moderate indeed, I just wanted to get blood into the correct muscles and areas but not fatigue anything.

Incline DB Press

Incline Flyes

CGPD To Chest

Seated Cable Rows - these were great on left scapula, retract as far as possible and hold retraction for 5s, nice burn on underside of scapula.

Nautilus Bicep Curls

Tricep Pushdown

Single Leg Leg Extension - Left only.

Enjoyed it, definitely loosened up upper back and left, front delt.

Sunbed afterwards to get heat into muscles.

Hunger is high today. Food up to now:-

Banana.

Fruit and Fibre with unsweetened almond milk

2 small jacket potatoes with 1 tin tuna/light mayo. Encona.

4 boiled eggs.

Trying to contain hunger but get enough food in to ensure I can lift to max power on Sunday. Important weigh in tomorrow morning, hooping for decent drop so I can relax diet a touch.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 124kg.

Big issue is right quad. The exercise on Thursday seems to have flared up the right quad significantly and I couldn't bend leg or even walk properly due to the massive inflammation. My sports massage therapist worked on it for 40 mins yesterday, easily the worst 40 mins of my life, pain was unbelievable, seems to be concentrated in two areas (non-recent-jab areas BTW), he couldn't even touch these areas at first but getting heat into them, then massage and finally breaking down the knots and damage I could bend leg fully again. Swelling was still massive and I was hoping for a big improvement today. I slept pretty well and the feeling from the quad has improved but the swelling is stopping me bending leg again. I have 24 hours to get the swelling down. At the moment, I am out of the comp. Plan is Naproxen and ice. I take an anti-histamine daily for general allergies anyhow. I will consider compression (my new Cerberus knee wraps may come in handy here  ) and elevation too. Lots of water to flush it out too.

Even if I can only squat 250, I could dead 250 and bench 100 and qualify. I'll do everything I can to make it but.......


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Reluctantly, I've had to admit defeat and pull out of the comp. I cannot bend the quad to 90degrees, the skin is almost bursting with massive veins all over it, swelling feels as though it will bust the skin. Massage Man reckons infection, he has never seen swelling like it. I don't think so, there were two problematic areas after the 280SQ, could have been small muscles tears, could have been sterile accesses bursting or some other explanation related to jabbing into right quad.

Anyhow, it doesn't matter now, I have to pull out so am gutted. I have 2 weeks to kill, then 2 weeks in Orlando and then getting back to work 100%. I'll try to find BPU qualifier as soon as I am back from Orlando.

FFS!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

made the right call despite the disappointment

youd be way more bummed out if you went along and tried to load it and your knee caved or quad went

is a ****er though, is it hot to the touch?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm over missing the comp and it didn't make me go on a 7 week bender so progress there 

No more BPU qualifiers (I'm on holiday when qualifiers are on) so GPC it is. More time to train and smash some decent weight.

Right quad is very problematic still. Plan going forward is smaller jabs (more potent), rotate sites more, get MassageMan to massage quads every 4 weeks to break down any boli of oil hanging about. Bingo.

I'll workout as often as poss over next 2 weeks but no work on legs at all.

Feet-Up BB Bench Press - 60, 80, 102 * 10, 10, 8, 7 - real, good burn in both pecs and front delts off these. LHS slightly giving out on last two sets.

Seated Machine OHP - 4 sets of 10, front delts feeling these.

Tricep Rope/Pulley Pushdowns - 4 sets of 10.

Quick session, mindful of not flaring up the quad issue any more. Going forward, I have to consider the LHS issue to be non-existent and just work hard on building up bench now. SHW BBer in gym called Jim Georgiou, looked like ZKK, weird looking fookers the massive BBers aren't they?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> made the right call despite the disappointment
> 
> youd be way more bummed out if you went along and tried to load it and your knee caved or quad went
> 
> is a ****er though, is it hot to the touch?


 Super hot, not infected though mate, just needs time I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quad is unchanged so still hobbling about, very hard to get socks on or in/out cars, just needs time now.

Not weighed myself in few days, wanted to be pretty tight for holiday but no fooks given after missing comp.

Still pro life but I seem to be able to fill my time just fine, just get little bored and want to work TBH.

Nortons solo for my bro split - Back and Bis today.

Chest Supported Rows - 4 sets of 10.

CGPD To Chest - 4 sets of 10.

Seated Rows - 4 sets of 10.

Facepulls - 4 sets of 12.

Nautilus Bicep Curls - 4 sets of 10.

Weight was set to challenging but form/tech paramount. Actually worked hard, got sweat on and felt a little sick towards end. 9 mins on sunbed.

I had 10mg MK last night, lots of sweating in night, mad dreams, will just take 10mg until run out now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I asked my Sports Massage Therapist (Mat Pollard) to sum up my LHS issue and how he went about fixing it.

*Issue*

Subluxed A/C J, possibly as a result of protracting Shoulder during Bench Press.

As a result, increased fascial build up restricting ROM & increasing Pain Signals through Mechanoreceptors in and around A/C.

Shoulder Impingement in Acromial Space.

Possible Bursitis here also.

Disfunctional tissue through L Rhomboids, Levator Scap & Upper Traps restricting fluid/full retraction of Scapula.

Additional Trigger Point in Deltoid Tuberosity.

*Fix*

Deep Tissue Massage, Release Technique's and Graston.

Difference is night and day. I felt withered on LHS and was in constant pain (dull ache more than pain). Now I feel whole again, painfree and hoping to do some damage on BP this year.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 270lbs so I have lost weight even though I have relaxed diet considerably 

Quad update : swelling, redness and heat gone, mobility still impaired - there is an area still causing an issue and stopping me bending the leg. Mat will break it down on Friday and I can then crack on.

Liam and I have come up with a plan where I will solely bench for the next 6 weeks to bring up my lagging BP now that the LHS issue should be cleared. I will bench every 48 hours and fit some accessories in as well. No SQ or DL but, as I am powerful on these anyhow, these will catch up again very quickly.

First phase starts today and runs until last session on Friday 30th March as I am away for 2 weeks then.

I'm in London for most of the day so will fit bench in later this afternoon. 10mg SD and MK before bed, some DBol pre-WO. As much food/fluids/rest/sleep as usual is the plan going forward.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench Day*

Lovely walk around E1 (Spitalfields market, Brick Lane, Whitechapel Road etc) this morning then back home to the gym.

First day of new routine, feeling a little tender across pecs and a little tired. Coffee with sugar and 60mg Dbol. Nortons solo, bumped into @Greedy Ben who's looking big and in shape.

*Bench* (no kit, feet up as cannot bend right leg)

60, 80 - both routine.

105 * 6, 6, 6, 6 - easy enough but not as easy as I wanted, a little tired today.

105 * 11 (AMRAP) - pumped 8 out then just stopped so singles. Pecs pumped.

105 * 9 (AMRAP) - again got to 8 easy, on the 9th flew up to handover to tris and then touch from GB.

No accessories today as too tired and I have done loads over past 2 days. In for heavy bench Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, tender and tight in the correct areas in upper body, weight is 270lbs, back on the usual diet (eat whatever I want whenever I want but healthy usually).

Right quad is still very problematic with no sign of improvement, it is as though the quad muscles are locked into a fully tensed state at all times, they are fookin solid and this is stopping me bending the leg, very weird.

Massage tomorrow so Mat will work on it. Becoming worried about the effect it may have on DIsneyworld, we fly out next Saturday.

Heavy bench tomorrow 135 *3r * 5s and accessories so look forward to that.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Rest day today, tender and tight in the correct areas in upper body, weight is 270lbs, back on the usual diet (eat whatever I want whenever I want but healthy usually).
> 
> Right quad is still very problematic with no sign of improvement, it is as though the quad muscles are locked into a fully tensed state at all times, they are fookin solid and this is stopping me bending the leg, very weird.
> 
> ...


 Enjoy Disney ??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No squats or deads recently so weight is dropping fast, now 269lbs.

Yesterday, I was advised that it is most likely an Intramuscular Contusion in the right quad and I should be using RICE, of course, I did leg work last week and walked for miles on Wednesday. Yesterday, due to this, I was in agony and spent the day lying down with leg elevated. Now I know what the issue is, I can deal with it correctly. Big worry is Orlando next Saturday so I have to do everything before then to get it sorted (12 hour days at the parks would cripple me at this time).

Heavy bench today so aims are 135*3r*5s. No AMRAP. I'll also do some accessories too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> Enjoy Disney ??


 Kills will love it so I will enjoy it vicariously through them.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Kills will love it so I will enjoy it vicariously through them.


 Ha ha I bet you'll end up have more fun than them ??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

All prep great, 50mg Mest and 80mg Dbol pre-WO, was feeling a little tired and tender from earlier on in week but no issues. Cannot bend right leg so right leg in air for bench so no leg drive at all.

*Bench* (wrist straps, chalk, gumshield, sniff - all only on 135 sets)

60, 90, 120 - all routine and very easy.

135 * 3 - got spotter for this one as not sure how it would go, smashed them up like nothing on bar. Great.

135 * 3 - much, much slower and harder. Everyone is saying that I am too aggressive so tried to tone it down here, was too passive. Won't make that mistake again.

135 * 3 - aggression through the roof, controlled, calm, calculating, easy.

135 * 3 - again aggressive, 3rd rep was slow and little LHS weakness.

135 * 3 - getting tired, chest pumped to hell, orals working great, feel so aggressive, all out on 3rd, just got it, just as well with no spotter really.

Buzzing off bench, little pains and aches esp in LHS scapula area so decided on chest supported rows and tricep rope pushdowns to finish.

Really good session, bench is coming back, excited to see what this year bring.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Working with MassageMan over the past few weeks has meant that I have had to recalibrate my pain-ometer. What used to be a 10/10 has now been recalibrated as 5/10 as he has taken me into new areas of pain which I didn't think existed (new recalibrated estimates : childbirth I would estimate a 2/10, full decapitation via Guillotine 4/10, being fed slowly through a forestry shredding machine (legs first) 6/10, burnt at the stake 7/10, hung/drawn/quartered 8/10, quad massage 9/10). He worked on the quad for almost an hour, proclaiming the quad tissue to be easily the worst he has ever had to work on. I reckon we are 90% there now, I still cannot bend the leg and it is insanely sore too (like it has been battered) but, in a strange way, feels so much better.

Second week of boxing with my boy last night, he loves it so buzzing off that!!

Rest day today, mother-in-law down so I will be staying out of the way, my boy's football match has been called off so I am gutted as that would have been 2 hours respite. I imagine their day will go something like this : shopping (WGC), lunch, shopping (Hertford), dinner, Dec and Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway.






























Anyway, 5ml Chiron Test E 250/NPP 100 went in last night, tender upper body so lots of stretching and foam rolling today, as much food/fluids/rest/sleep as I can and then volume bench tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench Day*

Weight : 270lbs - perfect weight for me.

Prep not 100%, late night due to boxing, one crumpet pre-WO due to too much takeaway last night and right leg, although a million times better, I cannot still bend it. Sore, tender across upper body as frequency, volume and weight all very high recently. Only one thing for it:-

_JUST DO IT PHAGGOT_

*Bench* (chalk, wrist straps, gumshield, sniff on top sets - I treat each top set the same, very seriously and comp-like).

60, 60, 90, 90 - christ, tightness, soreness across both pecs and front delts. Loads of stretching etc.

115 * 6 - no leg drive or spotter, fine, burn/soreness across front delts and pecs. No stops.

115 * 6 - fine, got to 5 and then paused, onto 6.

115 * 6 - sound, no stops. Bigger rest due to the issues with front delts/pecs.

115 * 6 - no stops.

115 * 10 (AMRAP) - got to 7 without stopping then ground them out, 10th had slight touch on LHS. Happy with that, had to dig deep.

I wanted to bench 3 times by Friday but not too sure if I can recover so quickly. I'll jab GH tonight, eat as much as possible and see how I recover.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

What do you do with your injured leg while benching?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Felt battered and real tired last night, went out for dinner, came home and went bed early, still wrecked this morning. Weight is 266lbs, which is a big drop but eating well and feeling good (lighter the better for Orlando).

I need to get 2 bench sessions in by Friday so will give myself a little break and try to hit heavy bench hard so Wed and Fri it is.

I couldn't be fooked jabbing GH so just took MK last night, will rotate with GH so something in there every night until flight on Saturday.

Two massage sessions this week, I am worried about right quad and need it sorting by Saturday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deltz123 said:


> What do you do with your injured leg while benching?


 As I cannot bend it, it just sticks out straight. Not good for benching as no leg drive but does isolate pecs I suppose so still worth doing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Plan today was heavy bench but I am still sore on LHS of upper back and shoulder. I'll probably do Wed/Fri now instead, I am mindful of exacerbating any issues on LHS and scared of putting my rehab in danger.

Weight is 264lbs this morning, I am literally wasting away, no deads or squats = PN. Food/fluids not as high as DL/SQ make me mega hungry and I just eat when hungry, I tend to not force-feed.

Right quad still very problematic and I cannot bend leg. I am getting fookin sick of it - cannot put own socks on, tie shoelaces and getting in/out car is a mission. It is healing but very, very slowly


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Weight is 264lbs. Upper is sore and not recovered. 60mg Dbol and 50mg Mest with painkillers pre-WO. Still cannot bend right leg so no leg drive on bench. Nortons solo.

*Bench* (wrist straps, chalk, gumshield, sniff on top sets only)

60, 60, 90, 90, 120, 120 - sore, everything feeling heavy, struggling to summon up mental fortitude to execute the top sets.

135 * 3 - all out, weakness on LHS, power is down, no snap in reps, want to fook off.

135 * 3 - all out, same as above, no spotter and 3rd rep was so close to failure. Long rest, air in, sniff, try to raise aggression levels.

135 * 3 - all out, just determination and tenacity keeping me going, body wants to bail and bail now.

135 * 3 - again, all out, still seem to be getting through the sets, don't know how. Fear of failure with no spotter perhaps.

135 * 3 - all out, nearly failed 3rd on LHS, left shoulder throbbing, AC joint giving me shite too. Meant to do AMRAP but nothing left, ping Liam, he says "Do it phaggot"
















125 * 5 - with no spotter, I had to drop weight, no confidence as tired now too, got to 4 very quickly, power gave out upon 5th, don't know how I got it up.

FOOKED.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update as I have been a little quiet.

The heavy bench broke me for a while, I have to be careful with LHS issues and I had been pushing it to the max so I backed off.

8ml Chiron Test E 250 went into left quad on Wednesday, was obviously swollen yesterday but has gone down significantly today.

Right quad still not 100%, getting slowly better, I can bend it now anyhow and can walk down stairs OK and put on shoes/socks. Kids have stopped calling me the crab (I had to walk downstairs sideways).

Today is light session just to get muscles exercised/massaged/blood into them. Nortons solo at 13:00 and sunbed. MassageMan at 14:00 then out for dinner.

Fly to Orlando early morning, first 8 days we are doing Disney Parks and staying at Hilton Bonnet Creek - gym looks decent, will I be sad enough to use it? Doubt it but let's see.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick little comeback session with Greedy Ben and Nov at Nortons. I was really knackered this morning even after decent sleep due to time difference but crack on regardless. 20mg Dbol/Halo/SD with 6 scrambled eggs/2 wholemeal toast/tin beans/encona and 2l of sparkling water. Weather is glorious, lets smash it.

SQ : Bar, 60, 100, 140, 185, 225 * 1 - 225 was fine, slightly onto toes, loads of power, stopped there, quads seem OK :thumbup1:

BP : 60, 60, 80, 100, 120, 145 * 1 * 2 - feeling good on these, hoping to push on now.

Ben is definitely filling out and his lifting is coming on well, Nov hadn't trained for ages but done well.

Good little base to work from for comp prep - Salisbury GPC qualifiers on 29th July. Everything will be aimed towards that (800 = 320/160/320), Liam Salmon will be sorting training (volume BP, heavy SQ/DL), Dr Chiron sorting gear and I will be responsible for eating everything in sight :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

14 weeks tomorrow I will compete in GPC Salisbury u125 British Qualifiers. 800 total is the target. Diet will be relaxed and nothing is ruled out. When I get to 125/126kg, I will rein the shite in a little. I won't take any supplements/vits/fish oils etc and will have a whey/mass gain shake when I'm in rush and need a quick hit of protein/cals. As much real food as often as possible is the aim, nothing else.

I'm going to DL/BP tomorrow to gauge where DL is and then Liam will sort out the programming. Intensity will be high.

Gear will consist of two 5ml jabs of Chiron TestE250/NPP100 blend per week, with some orals thrown in pre-WO and when I can be fooked. AI will be in as required.

I'm pretty committed to lifting now with no drinking for past 6 months and counting, no reccies/smoking etc etc.

GPC is the only fed I'm going for this year (injured for BPU) so need to make this count and keep injuries down.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nortons solo in searing heat (no AC in Nortons), quick DL and volume BP sesh. 50mg Oxy/20mg Dbol/20mg Halo pre-WO. Loads of food and fluids have been going in. Feeling human again this morning so must be over jetlag/time adjustment.

Right quad has swelled a little after the squats but nothing to be concerned about.

DL (straps and very stiff bar) : 60/100/140/180/220/260 - all easy, no issues. 280+ there today.

BP : 60/80/100*10/7/5 - still feeling LHS after Friday, 100s went OK, hitting left pec perfect but still some pain front delt/wide on left pec. MTFU.

Happy with where I am, 225SQ, 145BP * 1 * 2, 260DL in 48 house since I have been back, not too bad considering I probably haven't SQ/DL for 6+ weeks (not sure on timescales TBH).

14 wks to comp now, will smash


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

britishboy said:


> chicken s**t f**got.
> 
> View attachment 154471


 Round 2 commences :lol:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Round 2 commences :lol:


 What I miss? Some newb calling people out?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

superdrol said:


> What I miss? Some newb calling people out?


 Look at the posts made by @sexpert last Friday. It's obviously the same bloke. Hopefully @dtlv will be along shortly to ban him again.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Look at the posts made by @sexpert last Friday. It's obviously the same bloke. Hopefully @dtlv will be along shortly to ban him again.


 Agreed.

He's also Don and Master on TM.

Guy's just deluded.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, this can all stop or i'll be locking the thread temporarily and issuing more warnings!!

***edit - posts hidden and ban hammer initiated.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Right, this can all stop or i'll be locking the thread temporarily and issuing more warnings!!
> 
> ***edit - posts hidden and ban hammer initiated.


 Thanks mate, can you clean up those last few too please.

The whole episode was unedifying and I was going to PM the guy to sort it out, didn't get chance as he's obviously banned again. As that is his second banned account, he'll probably be back.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, can you clean up those last few too please.
> 
> The whole episode was unedifying and I was going to PM the guy to sort it out, didn't get chance as he's obviously banned again. As that is his second banned account, he'll probably be back.


 No worries, we dont need that sort of behaviour on here, its a community not a playground.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> Look at the posts made by @sexpert last Friday. It's obviously the same bloke. Hopefully @dtlv will be along shortly to ban him again.


 Yes it was him - and banned again. Lets see if he has so little life that he's prepared to waste even more time and come back a third time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

I have been struggling with lethargy, tiredness and feeling sore all over. I am unsure as to where this level of phaggotry has come from. It could be remnants of jet lag, hitting decent weights on SQ/DL after 6 weeks of not doing any, or just being a phaggot. Anyway, yesterday, Nov contacted me to hit the gym and I couldn't get myself off the sofa (I was amazed that fat lad wanted to go the gym but gutted I was fooked). Anyway, mega long sleep last night and @Greedy Ben wanted to hit a PB of 150 on bench.

Food/fluids/rest/sleep have been fine, beautiful day, was hoping to match Ben at Nortons.

Loads of stretching and lots of machines to stretch the muscles and warm them up. Tightness and soreness is retarded.

*Bench* (forgot my wrist straps FFS).

60/60/80/100/122 - feeling good, no weakness on LHS.

142.5 - borrowed wrist straps off Ben, chalk on, gumshield in, was feeling confident (unusual for me on bench), really hoping this went up fast to attempt the 150. Down to chest, off chest fast, slowed down on LHS at handover to triceps, got it up, maybe 95% all out. FFS

150 - sniff, same setup, Down to chest, off chest fine, stopped at handover to triceps, same as the 160 in the comp. @LittleLiam we have to smash this handover issue. Ben helped get the bar up so cannot claim of course. Ben got his 150, congrats mate.

100 * 12 - reps are increasing.

I was going to do DLs with Ben but will save myself for tomorrow with Nov, will do some SQ and DL I reckon, moderate weights (220ish, 260ish or even less).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Amazingly, still not 100%, sleep was terrible. I did jab 5ml of Chiron Test E 250/Npp 100 mix yesterday to compensate for the phaggotry. Prep was terrible, lack of sleep, little food etc, working solo at Nortons.

*Deads* : 60/100/140/180/220/260 - the 260 was harder than last week, almost all out.

CGBP, CGPD, Chest-supported rows, Nautilus Bicep Curls, Tricep Extensions - trying to hit upper LHS back and left tricep. Left tricep was pumped to fook.

Squats on Sunday and then into Liam programming.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Onto Liam programming tomorrow. Start with squats.

*Schedule*









*Squat Targets*









*AAS*

2 * 5ml shots a week of Chiron Test E 250/NPP 100 = 2.5g Test E and 1g NPP.

Pre-WO orals which will be a election of Halo, Mest, Oxy and Dbol.

Dr Chiron is making me a blend which contains 300 Test E/100 NPP/100 Tren A per mg. Will switch over jabs to that at 6 weeks out I think.

Let's fookin do it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Working out solo at Nortons, all prep has been good, I jabbed last night, high in right quad so some swelling and soreness but nothing to worry about. I have actually been a little anxious about this session as I haven't SQ seriously for ages (it could be 7 or even 8 weeks), I did 225*1 last week and it was tough-ish.

Halo, Mest and Oxy to banish the phaggot thoughts. I'll be lifting in sleeves but have taken along Black Inzers which are stretchy wraps.

*SQ* (Power Perfect IIs, SBD knee sleeves. From 185 : SS Lever Belt, gumshield. From 225 : sniff).

60/60/100/100/140/140/185/185 (all stepped out on mono) - all felt really good, tech perfect, game on.

225 * 4 : sniff in, no safety chains to catch bar so cannot fail, pulled on mono, nice and deep, decent reps, very tough though, approx 95% all out.

225 * 4 : sniff in again, decent reps again, very, very tough, almost 100% all out. Really didn't fancy 3rd set and I was unsure as to whether I would get them anyway. Had a word with myself, sniff in, MTFU.

225 * 4 : wraps on, these wraps don't give much help/bounce but maybe this was a mental crutch, aggression high but controlled, first 2 OK, had to fight like fook for 3rd and 4th. Feel really sick. Took 15 mins to recover. No chance of 4th set.

Pale and shaky after gym, still feel a bit sick, cannot eat or drink.

_PHAGGOTS R US_


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Volume bench tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lifting hit really hard yesterday, was incapable of anything until late afternoon, feel a little fooked today but I'll just crack on. BW was 266lbs/19st (120.7KG) this morning, this will start shooting up now I will be attacking the SQ and DL heavily. I'm hoping to push BW up to 128KG+, then I'll cut into comp. Everything and anything is on the menu.

Working out with my physio/massageman at Nortons today at 13:00, volume bench and assessing this left tricep. Need to look at bench form on left hand side too, am I "coming over" the shoulder when struggling? I think it is a possibility.

I'll post up the programme for heavy bench and DL the night before I hit them but DL looks awesome, one week is 275*5, will smash


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench*

Working out at Nortons with massageman/physio Mat, who has been helping me with my LHS issues. The plan today was to hit Liam's figures whilst also ascertaining the root cause of the weakness on LHS on bench. Strong suspicion is left tricep but it has been noticed that, under severe pressure, the left shoulder will rise up to overcompensate for weakness, thereby meaning my scapulas are not braced in position = shite bench technique.

I'm still destroyed from yesterday, painkillers have been going in, some pre-WO too.

*Bench*
60/60/80/80/100/100 - working on technique and trying to pull left scapula as far back and down as possible. Yesterday has obviously toasted my CNS as everything feels heavy.
115 * 4 - this set was fine, tech nice.
115 * 4 - got to 3 fine and then on 4th, the left shoulder raised (on tricep handover) and I lost form.
110 * 4 - dropped as need perfect tech, same thing happened on 4th rep.
100 * 4 - 3s pause off chest, tech perfect.

At this stage, we were still trying to work out the issue so tricep exercises.

*Smith CGBP* - lots of sets and reps and no new knowledge gleaned here.
*Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine* - this can be done one or two handed. Two handed I was fine, one handed my RHS was powerful but LHS was woefully weak.

As suspected the culprit is LHS tricep. I will now work it excessively in the 13 weeks to comp, all one handed/armed stuff.

*Nautilus Seated Bicep Curl *- 3 sets of 10.
*Nautilus Seated Bicep Curl* (different machine and seems to hit bicep differently) - 3 sets of 10.

Now I have categorically identified the culprit, I can really work on it. Happy days.

Thanks to Mat for the help too!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Seriously troubled by swelling and tightness in both quads and DOMs in both triceps are ridiculous. Adopting that old English stoicism of MTFU, I had to devise a way to DL. This involved a cornucopia of drugs to alleviate pain and also to help with the mental and physical aspects of the training. Now I won't post it up as some clever c**t will state "he took all of that to hit DL210*20" but I want to hit every session on this prep, even if I have to be doped to the gills.

Anyway, Nortons solo, cannot bend either leg so was obviously concerned about getting into position for deads so lots of BW SQ, exercises, routines, stretches etc.

*Deads* (straps, gumshield, sniff if needed)

60/100/140/180 - all fine, power is defo down but I feel as though I have 210*4s*5r in me.

210 * 5 - concentrating on form, ass down, shoulders back, bar dragging up legs, fookin pulling all hairs out of my thighs. Easy enough.

210 * 5 - same as above, little harder, need to sort these hairs. Outside, loads of chalk on them.

210 * 5 - getting harder and a little tired, no issues though.

210 * 5 - defo harder, 9/10 on Richter scale, always there though, lower back screaming now.

10 mins of walking to flush blood around.

Off to physio/massage now. Will get him to work on quads/tris and usual upper back/neck.

100mg Chiron Winstrol added in per day.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Very interesting read sir! I take my hat off to you certainly!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Massageman Mat hit the left quad (10/10 on pain scale - felt like skin had been peeled from left quad, dipped in a VAT of acid and then fed inch by inch into a barrel of piranhas), right quad (relatively enjoyable), both triceps (too tender to go deep so heat and gentle massage) and usual neck/scap/traps/upper back area. I came out of there feeling pale and nauseous and didn't recover all night really, it really flared up the quads and I was finding it hard to get down into sitting position or get up from sitting position. On bed from 19:30, sleep was broken and exceptionally sweaty but I feel a new man this morning.

Quads much improved, triceps still a little tender so current thinking is Heavy Bench and Tris early tomorrow.

Today is D Day on the job front. The company I am working for find out if the Swedish bank are going to sign a big contract with them (we did the pilot in February). If this happens, then I get a permanent contract. If not, I cannot wait about no more (pro life on a reduced rate sounds good but I need to work full time, learn new technologies, push career and earn wedge). I have been up front with the MD who is a good guy (West Ham fan) so I'll find out by lunch. Massive day for future as, if the contract is won, I get a mega contract but also will be Infrastructure Manager who will be able to build my own team of technical consultants underneath me (obviously no Man U fans or Bitter Bluenoses will be employed).


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

I've said this before but ill say it again - hats off to you!!

People who look good/train and are strong aren't particularly impressive to me anymore. I know loads of em - but they're so one dimensional and they have no life they just obsess about their fitness goals; and can't really have a conversation about anything else.

Someone like you who is managing what sounds to be a cracking career, family and injuries whilst beasting the strength game is much more what I am going for (apart from I aint made to lift heavy lol, I break like a twig so I just play the size game).

Any advice for a young guy? Currently 25, in a good job and good career position. Constantly trying to learn and develop from job to job so that I can be at the top fairly soon. Gym life is pretty much sorted, its just about consistency tbh - end up leaving house at 6-7am and getting home around 9-10pm so mon-fri is pretty booked out and no social life.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Shockingly bad day yesterday - the Swedes didn't stump up the money due to a technicality raised by a member of the board. Always likely to happen in a consensus-driven organisation but, nevertheless, it has fooked me over. I always knew that the risk of waiting about was high but the rewards were possibly very high too. Even so, I am very disappointed as that was the dream job. I'll be looking for work Tuesday, cash reserves are fine so I can select jobs which I fancy.

Sleep was poor last night due to the shite floating round my head, awake from 03:30 after a very dreamy/nightmarey sleep. I have some pent up anger and frustration to take out on the iron this morning so heavy bench and tricep accessories it is.









Weight is 269lbs/122kg so rising quickly as expected. Left quad is swollen and sore, lower back tender and tris still have DOMs but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Working out solo at Nortons at 07:00. Prep not great and body not recovered but needs must.

I am concentrating on perfect form, if form breaks down, my left shoulder comes "over the top" helping the left tricep out and this really hurts left front delt and shoulder area.

*Bench* (wraps, chalk, gumshield)

60/60/60/80/80/100/100 - form perfect, feels real good.

122 * 3r * 4s - slightly losing form on 3rd rep on 3rd and 4th set so decide to drop as I can feel in left front delt.

117 * 3r * 2s - much better.

Seated Tricep OH Machine (One and two handed)/Rope Pushdowns/One handed U-grip Pushdowns - supersetting, going again and again until left tricep screaming and no more left.

Feel like I am just battling through at the moment, CNS fried, left quad really badly swollen and I couldn't get foot on floor for bench, lower back pumping from deads etc etc. Adapt or die phaggot!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench*

Weight : 269lbs/122kg

I had this morning earmarked for SQ but didn't feel up to it mentally or physically (poor sleep due to heat etc etc).

Nortons solo on this beautiful morning. Aim again is form, technique and sorting LHS.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield).

60/60/80/80/100/100 - all feel good, I have been watching a few vids (Dave Tate etc) and I have noted a few ideas down (pull bar apart, grip very tight, press heels down etc etc) so trying to incorporate those whilst keeping snaps retracted as far as poss and ensuring left shoulder doesn't "come over the top".

122 * 3r * 6r - all under control, still some weakness on left (bar shaky, wobbling a little) but much better than last week. I feel there is loads of power there if I can harness it OK.

Seated OH Tricep Extension machine - left arm and two armed, loads of sets and reps, left feeling better.

All in all, I feel a bender for missing SQ but pretty encouraged by BP/triceps.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

spardaa said:


> I've said this before but ill say it again - hats off to you!!
> 
> People who look good/train and are strong aren't particularly impressive to me anymore. I know loads of em - but they're so one dimensional and they have no life they just obsess about their fitness goals; and can't really have a conversation about anything else.
> 
> ...


 Thank you mate, just retain a balance, at the end of the day BB/PL/SM isn't paying the bills so don't get obsessed by it. Family first, then work, then training/eating etc etc.

Enjoy it.For me, more than anything, consistency is the key.

When I was working in the Investment Banks in Canary Wharf or the City, most had gyms onsite so I block booked out 11:00-12:00 in my Outlook Calendar every day and rejected any meetings which came in at that time 

Good luck mate!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Aim : 225*4*4

Gym slightly later than usual as I had early meeting. Painkillers and pre-WO in. Glorious day, working solo at Nortons.

*SQ* (usual kit on mono).

60/60/100/100/140/140/185/185 - struggling to get down to parallel due to left quad, whimpering on the 60s when I got down to anywhere near para, managed to work my way into it. 185 felt good, game on.

225 * 4 - fook me, all out, 100%, I must be overcompensating for the left quad as left hammy is hurting, feel a little pull. Decide to drop.

185 * 3 - just not feeling right, I am very aware and cautious around any injuries so bail it after a triple.

Hack SQ - 3 sets, moderate weight, feel left quad on this.

Calf raises - 3 sets.

Thoughts : well, I live to fight another day but I am a little concerned about my squatting/left quad. I have 11/12 weeks to comp so it is not urgent yet but need to get it sorted. Left quad seems to exhibit some of the same symptoms as right quad pre-Orlando. Weird. Also, I seem to be feeling my age this year, I'll be 45yo, whereas in previous years I have still felt 21. Pretty obvious what the culprit is, no Guinness for 6+ months
















Liam and I have been discussing alternate weeks for heavy SQ and heavy DL and this has worked perfectly for me in the past. I recover slowly and I'm not getting any younger. Maybe we will incorporate this for the remainder of the comp prep.

Job hunting is progressing well and one particular opportunity looks very promising so fingers crossed.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck on the job front. Fingers crossed for you. (Scuse my intrusion). I like to read your journal if you don't mind.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench*

Working out at Nortons solo on this fine morning, sleep very broken, still tired, this prep makes me feel 120yo.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield)

60/60/80/80/100/100 - lots of technique tips to remember, trying to incorporate them all, I think the technique is much improved, I am as flexible as an iron bar though so arch isn't really an arch  All comfortable if a little sore and tired warming up.

115 * 4r * 4s - pretty routine to be honest, I was working reasonably hard but within myself, smashing technique in over and over and again so it becomes second natures.

115 * AMRAP - I got a lift off on this, telling the guy to only touch LHS when I was struggling like fook. When form breaks down, rack it. Anyway 6 was comfortable, started to feel it on last two, touch on last so bailed it.

Loads of two and one-armed tricep stuff too.

Deads on Saturday which I will look forward to and then into another gruelling week, hope the body starts adapting. Maybe Liam will tweak the routine too. I've managed to convince the missus to jab my ass cheek too so 5ml straight in on Friday is the plan (won't be able to DL Sat














).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Good luck on the job front. Fingers crossed for you. (Scuse my intrusion). I like to read your journal if you don't mind.


 Thanks Flubs, always lovely to see you popping in. Hope you're well. Remember biglbs, he posted on TM the other day, blast from the past!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks [Redacted], always lovely to see you popping in. Hope you're well. Remember biglbs, he posted on TM the other day, blast from the past!!


 Did he? Crikey, do remember him very fondly. In the early days, Big Fella (as I called him) and Replicator(who left after a bit of a "do"), BB and Greshie were really kind to me and helped me out loads, some others too. Times change though don't they. I quietly still read journals from way back. I hope big Fella is well and coping with all the stuff he had going on.

I am well thank you. I train every week, still love it. Not chasing anything special, I just like to train.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Weight : 266lbs

Aim : 210 *7r * 3s - I'll also throw in some upper back and upper body.

To be honest, recently lifting has had to take a back seat as I have been searching for jobs (final face to face interview yesterday in the City) which is stressful and also deal with family stuff. Diet and sleep have obviously taken a big hit so I'll just try to dig through today and grind the reps out. Boy's football this morning so plan was to hit Nortons afterwards but, as it is open at 7am and I have been awake hours already, I may as well just hit it ASAP. Hopefully, I'll get offered job on Monday, other stuff will settle down and I can get back to focusing on lifting.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Nortons solo this morning, don't want to go again, struggling mentally and physically, this is not me at all.

*Deads* (straps, gumshield)

60/100/140/180 - all feel heavy, it is becoming more and more obvious that I just cannot recover from high intensity lifting so often.

210 * 7- more like cardio, blowing hard at end.

210 * 7 - actually had to MTFU as I wanted to fook off. Easier than first set in end.

210 * 7 - fine, getting harder, took a lot out of me CV-wise.

Left it at that. In discussions with Liam about alternating weeks for SQ and DL. Something needs to change and change quickly.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Missus did 3ml Chiron TestE250/NPP100 into my right glute, see how it settles down, I cannot jab quads for a good while, has been crippling me.

Liam and I are discussing the following split:-

M : BP and upper accessories.

W : SQ/DL alternating weeks.

F : BP and upper accessories.

We are hoping that recovery will be better. We can revert to the previous protocol on run up to Brits anyhow. Liam is sorting out details.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench*

Weight : 268lbs

Aim : 120*3r*6s

Weekend was spot on, lots of food, rest, sleep and usual stuff with kids/DIY/gardening etc.

Start of the new training regime today.

With the reduction in training frequency, I can add in more upper accessories on bench days so I'll attempt to add in one or two upper back pulls, delt exercise, bicep exercise and lots of tricep exercises.

Right glute is pretty sore from first shot but shouldn't affect anything.

I'll hear from that job interview today, not too sure about it as the director interviewing me stated that my skills were a little narrow (read the fookin CV provided pre-interview) but the internal agent had already assured me that this wasn't an issue pre-interview. Miscommunication perhaps? I rang the agent immediately after the interview and he was going to put the director straight but, even so, didn't get a great feel from that. I feel I excelled in every part of the interview process though so, if this isn't an issue, I should get the job.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench*

Amazing what rest, recovery and recuperation can do to one's mind and body. Raring to go, enthusiastic, want to smash. Probably the first time I have felt recovered for 3 or 4 weeks.

*Bench* (wraps, chalk, gumshield)

60/60/80/80/100/100 - pushing down through heels, pulling bar apart with hands (tucks elbows in and engages scaps), up onto traps, scapulas retracted as much as possible, all felt pretty natural and very strong. No vagueness or weakness on LHS.

122 *3r*5s - all very comfortable, working on technique. I know Liam loves it if I jump up in weight if I feel powerful so that's precisely what I did
















132 * 3r - easy, boom. All of the work on LHS must be paying off, hopeful of making decent progress. Massages/physio, scapula work, technique work and recently tricep work. All coming together. Obviously, I don't want to get ahead of myself too much, but very hopeful.................

CGPD to Chest

Seated OHP

Nautilus Biceps

Tricep superset - single and two armed, machine, cables etc etc until nothing left.

Great session, I'm fookin back


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today. I rang the agent yesterday but he had no news but he stated I should hear today so I am awaiting that news really.

Due to the drilling of the new technique, I find that different areas to normal are tender the day after bench. I can defo feel like I had a decent session yesterday though.

Liam (after his heroics at the Brits) is sorting out the numbers for my alternate weeks of DL and SQ. I am starting with DL tomorrow to give the quads another week to heal. We have been discussing sets of doubles and triples at higher %. AT this stage plan is just to lift and get back on track, we can formulate targets closer to comp. I always lift much more in comp anyway, last comp I had only squatted 270*2 in run up and squatted 300 in comp......I'll be ambitious dependent on feel on the day. Just need to work hard now, no more hiccups or injuries.

Food/rest/fluids/sleep have all been optimal. Current gear is 3ml Chiron TestE250/NPP100 pw, 100mg Winny a day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deads tomorrow and Liam has concocted his evil plan, alternating weeks for DL/SQ.









250*3r*6s tomorrow, looks tough as my DL work has been very limited this year. Anyway body feels fine, upper is a little tired from great session yesterday but should be 100% for tomorrow, no excuses. He has even convinced me to do some reverse hypers and a walk afterwards (he did try to get me to do SLDLs, back raises and some other shite but gave up in the end and settled for the RVs and a walk














).

I told him, once I've blown my load (on the heavy work), I get the fook out of there. That's the type of guy I am!!

Orals pre-bed and pre-WO for a little experiment. Gym at 09:15 so have been forcing food and fluids down. Off to bed soon so all eyes on tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Weight : 265lbs - since stopping drinking (think it is over 7 months now, will probably never drink again TBH), I find it hard to put weight on (especially on the moderate doses I now take). I'm not as tight as pre-comp in August (when I posted pic up) but not far off it. I need to really push now to get up to the 125KG limit.

Aim : 250 *3r * 5s - looks very tough considering my DL work this year has been next to none (I did pull a 280in March but got injured afterwards and have hardly done any since). See how it goes.

I have spoken to Liam about this and we have agreed that I will not push to 100% in training as I recover so slowly. I would either drop the weight or bin the rest of sesh off.

Right glute is fine now, may pin left today. Some pre-WO will be consumed. Food and fluids going in, lifting at Nortons solo at 09:15 approx.

No news on job, fookers, I rang the internal agent at 16:50 yesterday, left a VM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Nortons solo. All prep perfect, little tightness and soreness on upper from Monday but fook all to worry about. Targets look tough.

*Deads* (straps, gumshield)

60/100/140/180/220 - all very fast and powerful.

250 * 3 - fookin'ell, 100% all out, dragged the last one up at a snail's pace. I'll have to drop weight and find sweet spot.

230 * 3 - comfortable.

240 * 3 - better, right weight, taxing but not pulling my bollocks out.

240 * 3 - 90% all out, perfect training weight IMO. Was considering going up to 250 but didn't want to blow my load.

240 * 3 - getting tougher.

240 * 3 - sniff before this, defo right weight, difficult, had to work hard.

I was raging and muttering _PHAGGOT_ under my breath as I paced round Nortons like a caged animal between sets (there seemed to be an invisible 40yd forcefield around the DL area for some reason which no-one would breach














). *BUT* I haven't hardly DL'ed this year, had loads of time off with quad shite and then Orlando, got to be pretty pleased with the persistence and tenacious attitude shown to dig in and get through the sets. Gear is low, BW is low. Lots of factors, head down, crack on and work hard.

See you in 4 to 6 weeks when I have recovered and/or adapted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DLs cabbaged me yesterday, I managed to go about my daily stuff but crashed mid-afternoon physically and mentally. Anyway I ate myself into a coma and was asleep by 20:30 so have been awake since 04:00









Rest day today, just jumped off scales at 268lbs. May take the missus out for lunch and possibly a walk down the canal in Hertford (have to wait for painkillers to kick in







).

Still no news from job, if it is a NO, then just tell me fookers. I have the luxury of being able to take my time to select the right job for me going forward, no financial pressures, this job is one of the options, there is also a more preferable option but am awaiting that too at the moment. I'm sure it will all work out in the end.

Volume bench tomorrow with two AMRAPs. I really have to kick on with bench so will be prepping fully for it even though the weight looks lightish (115*4*4 and 2 AMRAPs). I want to throw a load of upper body in too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench Day*

Weight : 271lbs - Operation _EatEverythingFookinThing_ is going well.

Aim : 115*4*4 and 2 AMRAPs.

Angry and baffled about the job refusal yesterday, only second time I have got to face to face and not got the job (other time was very early in career). I am very good at interviews and thought I excelled. Also waiting 4 days to tell me and then no feedback at all makes me believe I am better off not working for the cu**s. I have two other things in pipeline, both much more money and both better long term for career so may be for the best anyhow.

Since DLs I have literally been hungry every waking hour so have just eaten and eaten. Missus stating I am making her feel ill I am eating so much - always a good sign as she is an 8st Pencil Neck. Sleep/fluids/rest very, very high. Body is a little tender today but really want to push on with BP and upper so will push hard.

Nortons solo at 09:15, painkillers and some pre-WO going in.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the job but I know what you mean. In the last 12 months or so I've been though a similar sounding process to get down to the last 2 and then get knocked back. I'm guessing like me, what you find annoying is all the prep, time out of existing work to end up back at square one.

Good luck with long term career and pl plans. I've been looking into your log, mainly as we have something in common, that being we are both 45 :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench Day*

Struggling with fatigue and lower back pumps from deads. All prep perfect, no excuses.

*BP* (chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield).
60/60/80/80/100/100 - New tech feels so good, almost like a different lift now, very powerful, whole body lift.
117 * 4 * 4 - nice weight, again perfect technique, powerful.
117 * AMRAP - got 8 here with a slight touch on LHS on 8th. Nobody in any gyms seem to know how to touch. Instructions are "don't touch the bar until I'm fooked", not hard to understand but, even so, they seem to jump in early. No issues, worked hard anyway.
117 * AMRAP - got 6 here with a heavier touch on LHS on 6th, defo loosing form, guy said I was starting to favour right, binned it. I could squeeze a few more out but not going to wreck shoulder. Shoulder was screaming after this anyhow, took 5 mins to calm down.

Fatigue very high, body wanted to go, had to force the tricep work in.

Supersetting two arm and one arm rope cable pushdowns, one arm U cable pushdowns, one and two arm seated OH tricep machine, just randomly going between exercises, pumping out reps until tris screaming, concentrating on left of course. Pump was delicious.

Decent rest over weekend now, London Motor Show on Sunday at Excel Centre with missus and kids (before we had kids we used to live in the apartments overlooking the Excel (70ft L-shaped balcony with floor to ceiling windows, thought I'd made it but rent nearly crippled me, what a weapon!!), will be good to have a look round at the place again. Used to drink in a bar there called The So Bar, wasn't sober once in there!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Sorry to hear about the job but I know what you mean. In the last 12 months or so I've been though a similar sounding process to get down to the last 2 and then get knocked back. I'm guessing like me, what you find annoying is all the prep, time out of existing work to end up back at square one.
> 
> Good luck with long term career and pl plans. I've been looking into your log, mainly as we have something in common, that being we are both 45 :thumbup1:


 Certainly frustrating, good luck with the job search. I have a few other things in pipeline but no definites.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have received all of my figures for prep now.

M : Heavy Bench and upper body accessories.

W : SQ or DL - alternating weeks.

F : Volume Bench and upper body accessories.

Starting Week 4 on Monday.

























Liam's targets are therefore 310/160/320. With wraps, I reckon I'll smash 320SQ on day for a 320/160/320 for 800 total. That is the real plan


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, my boy's football club has 2 u8yo teams, they play 5-a-side this year but 7-a-side next year. This morning there were two friendlies arranged back to back with local team but 7-a-side so they can prep for next year. This meant that my boy was needed in the 10:00 and 11:00 team as we don't have enough players yet for both teams. Anyway, there was no ref so I was asked to ref the games, no issue, each game was 4 quarters of 12 minutes. Anyway, by the end, my back was screaming, I was pretty tired and quads were a little sore







I blame the DLs on Wednesday as I am supreme level, pro athlete type fitness of course







. Anyway still feel fooked.

Weather glorious so park this afternoon with kids then just had Indian takeaway with 2 desserts (all cals good now).

Tomorrow is London Motor Show so early start and then heavy bench on Monday (funeral to go to though at 11:00, bang in the middle of my usual gym time, how inconsiderate!!).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Weight : 271lbs

Aim : 120 *3r *6s

London Motor Show was great, obviously the cars were unreal (Bugatti and Koenigsegg were personal favourites). We had a lovely walk around Royal Victoria Dock too (much more lively than when we lived there) - my boy and I wanted to go on the Emirates Air Line cable car but little girl wouldn't have it, also seen our first SeaBreacher (https://www.predatoradventures.com) - unbelievable machine, looked like an Orca.

Anyway, I walked miles so legs a little tired from weekend but food has been very high. Weight is currently 123kg, I need to keep pushing this up TBH.

Bench targets look pretty routine this week so big day is Wednesday with challenging SQ targets.

Bench early today and then a funeral where nobody is allowed to wear black, apparently it is going to be a celebration so fook knows what I'll wear...........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Nortons solo on this glorious morning. I have been awake since 04:00, body feels battered, tired and achey. Left knee feels like I have been squatting heavy - I think it was the footy on Sat and all the activity over weekend. Anyhow, crack on regardless, stretching and stuff should loosen it up.

*Bench*

60/60/80/80/100/100 - power and strength down, tech still good though.

122 * 3r * 6s - I thought this was going to be relatively easy but had to work for it, kept tech nice, LHS weakened on last rep on 5th and 6th set.

Seated OH Tricep Extension machine - 4 sets of this up to full stack and supersetted with one arm D-handle rope tricep pushdown.

One of those session where you just want to get through it, didn't enjoy it, ground it out.

I must recover 100% for Wednesday SQ.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Massive day, felt a little apprehensive and nervous beforehand, really needed to hit these targets or 320SQ in wraps in qualifiers will be a pipe dream.

Pre-WO in, food/fluids perfect, working solo on the mono (Tom or Gordon who work there pulling the mono on 230 sets).

*Squat* (Power Perfect IIs, SBD knee sleeves, SS lever belt worn very high (just under rib cage), gumshield, sniff) - all on mono, walk out until top sets.

Bar/60/100/140/185 - game on, I feel tremendous, squat feels a beautiful, natural movement, power is there.

230 * 3 - harder than I wanted, 90% all out, body may respond and switch on, usually does.

230 * 3 - much easier, no stops at top, powerful.

230 * 3 - again fine, last rep little tougher.

230 * 3 - easiest set yet, smashed these, I'm fookin back at long last (was doubting whether it would come back FFS!!).

230 * 3 - tired, loosing form a little, much harder, very tough. With no safety equipment (cargo straps/spotters etc), I did consider binning the last set but MTFU, loads of air in, pacing like a tiger, loads of sniff, fookin come on.

230 * 3 - aggression off the scale but contained, no stops, smashed them.

Buzzing, feel as though I'm back, can attack the rest of prep now with expectation and excitement.

Lower back blown, difficult to drive back, drinking litres of pure OJ now, cannot miss that anabolic window.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, 270lbs this morning, food was ridiculously high after the squats, I felt fine all day, tired in evening and was asleep for 21:00 so awake very early.

Quads are sore and body feels battered so loads of food/fluids/rest on the menu today.

Volume bench and upper body tomorrow. I'm away in Leicester and then camping in St Neots next week (kids half term) so I'll have to squeeze in the 3 gym sessions when/where I can.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench Day*

Aim : 115 * 4 * 4 with 3 AMRAPs

Questioning whether I should be going whilst on the way to Nortons, working out solo, no pre-WO.

Body is battered, CNS fried, I am not recovered at all, see how it goes.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, gumshield, chalk)

60/60/80/80/100/100 - trying to loosen up, lats and lower back particularly problematic, form and technique feels good though.

115 * 4 * 4 - pretty routine, first set I felt very powerful.

115 * 8, 8, 6 - 3 AMRAP sets, light at first but tired very quickly, left shoulder very sore after second set (did I go over the top on 2nd set).

I decided against any upper body and/or triceps as I have 48 hours to recover for heavy bench in Leicester on Monday (big jump to reps at 140 I think).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Aim : 140 * 3r * 4s

Working out solo at Unique Physique in Leicester. Gym opens at 09:00 and I have to drive to Bosworth Water Park leaving at 10:00. Therefore I had about 30-45 minutes to complete the session which isn't ideal.

Feeling much better this morning, pumping water in, food has been OK (Chinese last night), 100mg Winny and 50mg Halo pre-WO.

Gym kit - let's just state that the bench/bars/plates belong in yesteryear and do not inspire confidence but I can get the job done on them.

*Bench Press* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield, sniff)

60/80/100/120 - strong and powerful, no weakness on LHS.

140 * 3 - boom, easy, no weakness on LHS, fast and powerful, buzzing, I may actually be able to bench decent one day.

140 * 3 - harder, 3rd rep was tough, RHS was up and finished whilst LHS was pushing at transition from pecs to triceps, managed to grind it up on LHS though. Need spotter.

140 * 3 - as I don't know anyone in this gym, I ask the biggest fella, hoping he knows the score. Tell him to spot, don't touch the bar unless I'm fooked, LHS issue only. Proceeds to keep hands on bar on every rep. Then states, you had more in you there mate, need to keep your back on bench as well. Too gutted to headlock him. Hard to tell how much he spotted but strong suspicion he touched every rep.

140 * 3 - different spotter, explained everything again to him, hoping he was more switched on, first two fine, tough but fine, 3rd was failing slightly on LHS so slight touch, proper spot-work.

Had to rush off there but was buzzing off repping at 140 which I haven't done since 2013 I think. Obviously lots of work to do but maybe light at end of the tunnel. DL260*4*4 on Thursday at Nortons.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from Leicester, prep for tomorrow has started.

3mg Chiron Test E 250/NPP 100, 100mg Dbol, food/fluids are going in well. I'll be lying on settee all evening and early night.

No school run tomorrow so will hit gym as and when I feel like. I'll be working out solo at Nortons, probably 08:00/09:00, DL260*4*4 is the aim.

My new pre-WO weapon tomorrow is Chiron "Cheque Drops with Halotestin" solution. 2ml will be going in with a mix of other stuff for good measure.

Bring it on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Nortons solo, no fooking about, all pre-WO in.

*Deads* (straps, gumshield, sniff)

60/100/140/180/220 - all felt OK if a little heavyish.

260 * 4 - fook me, almost all out on 4th, happy to get 4 TBH.

260 * 3 - all out on 3rd, must be fatigue, form feels good, weight on heels, bar dragging up legs, chalk on thighs. Liam telling me not to go mad due to tiredness, maybe singles he states.

260 * 2 - got vid of this (Liam asked for one), still finding them hard.

260 * 2 - all out again.

Great session which was definitely helped by the pre-WO. Full analysis of new solution will be provided on Wednesday when I do squats fresh. Hard to assess today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Prep not ideal but food/fluids/sleep all good since back from camping.

Nortons solo after school run. 40mg Halo pre-WO. Looking forward to bench - no idea how this has happened 

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield)

60/80/100/120 - technique now feels nailed (feet planted, arch, scaps retracted as much as poss, pull bar apart thereby keeping scaps retracted at all parts of lift). No weakness on LHS.

140 * 3 - nice, controlled, tech is paramount, easy.

140 * 3 - same, a little tougher on 3rd rep.

140 * 3 - same as 2nd set.

140 * 3 - sniff in, got spotter for this one just in case LHS weakened, first two powerful, 3rd wandered off line on LHS but got it back myself, no touches.

Seated Tricep OH Extension Machine - 6 sets, 3 sets at full stack.

Rope Pushdowns - until tricep death.

D Ring One-Armed Pushdowns - until tricep death.

LHS now feels muscled again (especially upper back and tricep), it did feel withered away. Bench is becoming very promising again and I predict quick progress now that injury has fooked off and tech is good. Immediate aim is 160+ in comp on 29 July, medium-term aim is to beat my PB of 166 in gym set 5 years ago (cannot believe that I haven't improved bench for 5+ years).

No issues with quad, hopefully SQ Wednesday is on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench Day*

Nortons solo after school run on this glorious day. As mentioned above, little tired but also a little tender on mid to upper back. Lots of stretching, foam rolling this morning.

*Bench* (chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield)

60/60/60/80/80/100/100/120 - everything feels heavy and I am much more sore and tender than I thought, basically I am nowhere near recovered from heavy bench on Monday. My recovery is glacial as we know.

130 * 3 - very heavy, weakness on LHS, I'm finding it impossible to keep shape and tech on LHS, feels as though scapula retraction muscles are still fooked from Monday.

130 * 3 - this is no good, right is flying, left is way behind. As I am not retracting scapula properly and keeping shape, I find my shoulder is coming over.

120 * 3 * 3s - better weight, I can keep tech and shape tight, LHS still weak but I'm not cheating to get the bar up.

Bit shite but I got through it and it gives more understanding to LHS issue.

Over to mono to test right quad, bar only, no squat shoes, I can get very low and it feels great. Game on for Friday.

My physio/sports massage therapist wants me to test power on L to R tricep. I do this on the seated tricep OH extension machine, one handed, 100KG L, 175KG R. Big difference. I see him Friday so he may have a fook about with things now.

I pump out loads of reps and sets on usual tricep setup (seated tricep OH extension machine, cable rope pushdowns, one handed D ring cable pushdowns).

Done. Friday SQ is the big aim, 245 * 4 * 4. Bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

50mg Mestanalone, 30mg Halo, 20mg Dbol pre-WO. Took 1ml of Cheque Drops (500mcg)/Halo (20mg) solution with me in OJ.

Nortons solo, lets fookin do it.

*SQ* (SBD Knee sleeves, SS lever belt, gumshield, sniff on top sets)

60/100/140/185 - boom, game on, smashing these like nothing on bar. Form feels beautiful and a natural movement. All stepped out on mono.

 230 * 1 - Gordon pulling the mono, so fast I didn't feel it, bar nearly too off back at top of rep. Pre-WO is ace, feel aggressive, confident, ready to rock.

245 * 4 - aggression high, sniff in, nice setup, form on 1st perfect, 2nd a little deep and struggle a touch to get on line, 3rd great, 4th cut a little high IMO. Good set.






245 * 4 - boom, fookin easy, no issues with depth, form great, breezed through these.

245 * 4 - much, much tougher, getting a little tired and almost 100% all out on last. Without cargo ropes/spotters/safety equipment, I have to call it there.

Good session, happy to get the reps in at that weight, bit disappointed I didn't get fourth set, will SQ/DL every Sat at Letchworth now where the equipment is comp-level.

Slight pull in left groin, stretching now, glad I stopped when I did, didn't feel it at time but once pre-WO/aggression/adrenaline wore off, I defo felt it.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good lift there. Hurt my knees just watching that vid :thumbup1:

Did you enjoy bosworth water park? It's just up the road from where I live. I've heard it's closing after this summer, it's just going to be for statics and not open to the public.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

All preWO in, let's fookin do it, kit decent, feeling OK.

*Dead* (chalk/talc, gumshield, sniff on 270)

60/100/140/180/210/240 - getting through these pretty quickly, no issue with groin, could see the bruising in the mirror, much bigger and widespread than I thought. Very conscious of it and will not risk it at all with comp 6 weeks away.

270*2 - sniff in, talc on thighs, asked a random to film, first flew up, great, on second rep bar came away from body on LHS which does happen to me sometimes, need to watch this, brute strengthed it up, not too pretty TBF. Groin OK.






270 * 2 - in between sets I am feeling the groin a little, not sure if it is in the mind, but I feel it is activated due to extra blood flow so maybe a good thing but am worried about it. The Omelette is telling me to spew it, Liam (being the understanding coach that he is) is telling me to MTFU. First rep slow, 2nd rep 100% all out, dizziness afterwards, thought I was going to fall over. Groin not great, will spew it here.

I feel I have 290 or even 300 in a comp scenario in me but I feel that deads are behind a little. Need to MTFU and work harder. Either that or TREN.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Always a lurker in your journals mate, loving the recent lifts!

Is there any reason you don't use a belt?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Good lift there. Hurt my knees just watching that vid :thumbup1:
> 
> Did you enjoy bosworth water park? It's just up the road from where I live. I've heard it's closing after this summer, it's just going to be for statics and not open to the public.


 Enjoyed the park mate, not a great deal there to be honest but spent about 3 or 4 hours here with missus's family and was decent.

Shame it is closing down.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TomTom1 said:


> Always a lurker in your journals mate, loving the recent lifts!
> 
> Is there any reason you don't use a belt?


 Thx mate, big lifts to come :thumb

6 weeks to comp so if I am going to hit 320/160/320, then I need to step my game up.

I wear a belt on SQ, don't need it on DL or BP. I find it hinders breathing on DL TBH.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Sorted school run, took 30mg Halo on way from school to gym, feeling OK.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield)

60/60/80/80/100/100/120/120 - all felt good, tech was great, not 100% power today but feeling OK.

140 * 3 - slower than I would have liked, no weakness on LHS, powered through, fine.

140 * 3 - slower again, got through them OK, slight weakness LHS on last, pretty tough actually.

140 * 2 - weakness on LHS on 1st, mega weakness on 2nd, almost lost rep, some fella was running over to help, managed to get it up, squirming below bar. GAY.

140 * 3 - asked fella to spot, usual instructions "Don't touch bar unless it is going to decapitate me" or something similar, proceeds to touch every rep off chest, but only slightly so I had to work for every rep, no idea how much he was touching though!!

Another phaggot bench session done, always dispiriting and demoralising, volume bench and accessories on Thursday.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> 140 * 3 - asked fella to spot, usual instructions "Don't touch bar unless it is going to decapitate me" or something similar, proceeds to touch every rep off chest, but only slightly so I had to work for every rep, no idea how much he was touching though!!


 i cant stand this

ever since my pec tear i grab a spot when benching and sometimes need to grab a random klutz from the gym and had this guy other day despite me giving him the instructions he was stood over the bar more anxious than me every rep until enough was enough and he grabbed it like his life depended on it on the 9th rep and i had to lose a ton of tightness to shout "IM NOT DONE!" and he let go which completely f**ked my bar path, tightness and set

f**ks me off no end


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench/Rehab Day*

Feeling much improvement in left shoulder already, less pain but can already externally rotate it a hell of a lot more then I could. I have been working on it feverishly, I'll do anything to bench properly.

I knew Mat (physio extraordinaire) was at the gym at 12:30 so popped down there at that time, just so he can have a look at improvements, show him the exercises I have been doing and also so he could check bench form.

I think Mat was pretty impressed with the progress I had made with my made-up exercises (grabbed from YT etc) as I haven't been able to do his as I don't have a kettlebell or bands. He did a few more exercises with me, two of which were extremely horrible and caused severe pain in shoulder, felt like shoulder had been battered to be fair.

My set up is pretty good for bench now, worked on it a lot over past few months (Tate, Bell etc on YT have helped) so primary focus was on keeping elbows tucked and remaining solid at bottom of lift and all the way through, especially keeping an eye on left elbow waving in the wind.

*Bench*

Bar/60/100 - fine, nice movement, feel "locked in at bottom" and solid all way through lift.

120 - left elbow flared slightly, I could feel it, Mat not happy, he works on left shoulder again.

120 * 4 - boom, perfect reps, locked in, power all the way through the lift, inside of tri (lat side at bottom of lift) is taking a load of the weight, burning, good sign.

100/100/60/60/60 - programming the new movement in, feels perfect, notice I am coming lower with bar, used to come onto nipples, this is more diaphragm area.

Lots of pain in shoulder area, top LHS of back and also left tricep fatigued.

*Single Arm OH Tricep Extension* - got up to 160 on LHS (+30kg on last time, +60kg on first time I tried), elbow not flaring out on this too.

I feel as though I can actually bench again (not been able to since 2013). I'm thinking it may take a while to build up to a decent total, Mat reckons, due to muscle memory etc, that recovery will be very quick indeed and I'll be fine for comp. I'm going for comp anyway as I can qualify with just SQ and DL.

Fookin buzzing, light at the end of the tunnel perhaps, cannot get too excited as had lots of false dawns before. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No pain at all in left shoulder or upper LHS back. Decided to pop up to Nortons to work on technique on bench and a few upper back exercises.

Bench

60/80/100/120 - All felt great, no weakness on LHS at all, elbows tucked in through all parts of lift.

143 - boom, really powerful off chest, and remained powerful through all stages of lift. Tech remained perfect. Promising.

100 * 6 - could feel myself losing form a little on LHS, maybe due to tiredness and fatigue (benched yesterday too) so binned it after 6.

CGPB

Chest Supported Row.

Felt like there was 155 there on bench, will go a little heavier next week. I go to see Mat at 16:00 today too.

Heavy SQ tomorrow.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Late to the log.... what have you done to your shoulder? What exercises are you doing for rehab?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Weight : 270lbs

Aim : 260kg * 2r * 5s

Feeling battered, sore and tender across upper back, left shoulder and left inner thigh. I'll be stretching and foam rolling to try to iron the creases out. Left inner thigh is the real concern, first time squatting since I suffered the injury, will bail it at any sign of further trouble.

Usual mix of preWO and painkillers going in, along with food and fluids.

Working solo at Letchworth Club, I'll be using knee wraps too. I'll be working out early as I have a busy day with missus and kids today. Plan is to get vid of first 260 set.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

50mg Halo and Mestanalone, 500mcg cheque drops. I had my usual 100mg Winny too.

All prep decent, gracilis injury is a worry and I'm very stiff in upper back and left shoulder.

Working out at Letchworth Club on the mono on which I have never failed a lift (300kg).









*Squat* (Power Perfect IIs, SS lever belt, SBD knee sleeves/Inzer Black wraps, gumshield, sniff)

60/100/120/160 - right knee collapsing in on drive from hole, never had this before, body must be trying to work around injury on left thigh.

160/200/240 - conversing with Liam, toes and stance a little in, no issues now, game on. 240 was nice.

260 * 2 - self wrapped the Inzer Blacks (badly I must add), felt heavy, not happy with depth and or feel. Random guy fooked up pulling mono too.






260 * 2 - wraps better, much deeper, powerful, boom, easy. Feeling left thigh, do I crack on or bin it. Set felt great, cannot risk injury though, feel a phaggot, really want to take it on but agreed with Liam to bin it.

205 * 2 - totally raw (just shoes), stepped out. Good.

165 * 6 - same, ATG, feels good, that's enough, pulsing/throbbing in area of injury.

Really happy with second top set, shame I didn't get in the full quota.

I really, really need someone to work out with, help with wraps, mono etc etc, it is becoming an issue now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Quick in and out session, just as Scudda describes above. 30mg Halo. Mat has come along to check on LHS etc.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield, sniff on 153)

Bar/60/60/80/80/100/100/120/120 - Boom, very fast, no weakness on LHS, promising. Setup and technique feels optimal.

143 * 1 - felt heavy on descent, I'm overthinking this, fire it off chest, little slow on LHS on handover from pec to tri. Very disappointed with that. Speaking to Mat, he could see elbow pop up but then pop back in and power up, fook it, overthinking, will keep tighter on next rep.

153 * 1 - whole lift felt better, no weakness on LHS, powered this up, much easier than 143, lifting with the lats, I got deeper with this rep if that makes sense, I lifted with whole body and not upper body. Mat wants me to go up again it was so easy, I'm thinking spew it, 10KG up on last week, don't want to risk it. Sensibly I stopped there.

Ideally, I wanted 160 today but the 143 put paid to that. Defo more there though so will attempt 160+ next week if all goes to plan.

Deads on Sat - 280*3*3.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Do you take your orals (other than cheques) on off days?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't been updating as I ripped my hamstring running 70m Dads Race at my kids sports day. Then I got a chest infection so still on antibiotics when I competed yesterday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Comp Day - GPC-GB British Qualifiers (Salisbury)*

2hr drive down to Salisbury in exceptionally heavy rain. I felt a little tired this morning after staying up to watch the boxing last night and the drive didn't help. TBH, I felt like Tom looked last year, on valium. I was fully prepped with food, drinks etc

After not squatting or deadlifting for a decent period of time due to hamstring injury and chest infection, the plan was to hit openers (and thereby qualify for Brits), gauge how the openers feel and maybe go higher if all feels good.

*Squat*
Warmups went well with the last warmup of 220 feeling delicious. Lots and lots of hanging about though and starting to cool down when we were called (maybe after 11am). 50mg Halo/Mest preWO.
250 - setup was fine, just wearing sleeves and not wraps, down, stopped a little, lost form, brute forced it up. 250 is very light for me usually and this shows how much the non-training and illness has hurt my prep. Main thing was I got it and that means first phase of qualification is complete. Liam missed the vid 
265 - Liam put my wraps on (Inzer Blacks), much cleaner rep, felt perfect to me in all ways, walked away without even looking at lights only to be told by Liam that I got 2 reds for depth. Exceptionally harsh and, even after looking at vid, we think it is in. I'll put vid and pics up ASAP.
I spewed squat there.

*Bench*
Warmed up to 130 and all went well.
130 - very easy, flew up.
142.5 - real good rep, no weaknesses and LHS seems to be holding.
150 - all out on LHS but got it OK.

Looking at video and speaking to Mat, we reckon that LHS issue is now fixed and it is a case of strengthening tricep and stabilising muscles. No pain in shoulder so very promising.

*Deadlift*
Warmed up to 220 and smashed it. 50mg Halo/Mest preWO.
250 - seemed to lose shape at bottom of lift and brute forced it up. No issues but harder than I envisaged.
265 - tremendous rep, absolutely flew up, I said to Liam, 275 next, he said 272.5 so we went with that.
272.5 - much more difficult than it should have been, form poor at setup, almost all out.

I won my category and qualified for the British finals with a total of 672.5kg (which is 77.5 down from last year when I had uninterrupted prep). British finals are November 11th in Glasgow so work starts for that on Tuesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Do you take your orals (other than cheques) on off days?


 No mate, predominantly preWO only, orals hit my appetite and make me lethargic if taken at decent dosages for decent lengths of time. I can and will run 'lighter' orals like Var or Winny in a cycle if I feel like it though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*265SQ - FAIL*


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Congratulations @Huntingground

All the best for the finals ! :thumb

x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

14/15 weeks until British finals so 14 week cycle to sort out. I'm going to push very hard with food, training and gear as I'll be 45yo by November so need to win it before I retire into an alcohol/AAS/reccies/viagra-induced early death.

Liam is sorting my training programme out.

I'll be pushing weight up to 127/128kg if possible and then slight cut into finals. Aim is 310/170/320

Initial thoughts are as below:-

All gear will be Chiron unless I am using old stock from stash.

I'll be jabbing more than once a week due to volume of oil so NPP is fine (I have loads) otherwise I would use Deca. I have different esters of Tren so would prefer long first then short into comp. I'd prefer Var over Winny so will check stash.

Week 1-4 3g Test E, 100mg Var/Winny pd.
Week 5-8 3g Test E, 1g NPP, 100mg Var/Winny pd.
Week 9-14 3g Test E, 1g NPP, 1g Tren E/A/Mix.

20mg Cardarine pd.

I'll be taking AI (Aromasin) as and when needed.

BPC157 and TB500 will be seriously considered to help with existing injuries and any niggles.

HCG will be in.

Slin/GH are out.

Any thoughts/ideas on the above?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Stock Take*

*Oils*

10 Chiron Test E 300 (MCT)

4 Chiron Test E 250/NPP100 (MCT)

2 Chiron Test E 250/NPP100 (EO)

5 Chiron NPP100 (EO)

2 Chiron Tren Hex

3 Infiniti TMT500

5 Infiniti Tren E 200

3 Precision Mast P 100

3 Precision Mast E 200

2 Precision Tren E 180

2 Precision Tren A 100

1 Platinum Sust 250

1 Prochem Supertren 2000

1 BSI MTren+DS

*Orals*

110*10mg Chiron Halo

100*20mg Chiron Dbol

150*50mg Chiron Winny

200*10mg Chiron Superdrol

Chemical Solutions Mestanalone

*Others*

130 Noble 12.5mg Aromasin.

60 ml of Chiron preWO mix. Each ml contains 500mcg Cheque Drops and 10mg Halo.

HCG.

I seem to react badly to EO so Dr Chiron has recently started making me MCT-based oils.

From the above, I probably have everything I need. I need to purchase Cardarine, TB500 and BPC157. I'm going to try to use all of the non-Chiron stuff up first when I can. I'll utilise the Mast in the first 4 weeks too. Also looks like I'll be using Winny and not Var.

I'll start building to the cycle this week with 2*5ml shots of Platinum Sust 250.


----------



## djk4yah (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have been on TRT for 2 years now and I have been taking hCG along with it, 500iu twice per week but here in the UK they have just stopped manufacturing it. does anyone knows a good place to get some from?

I'm really desperate for some, please help a brother out!

Cheers!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Weight : 269lbs

Lovely weekend with kids, loads of activities and outdoor stuff, weather glorious. Body has been feeling battered, could be no rest after comp and/or increase in gear. I've been falling asleep in the afternoon unexpectedly (Saturday afternoon, on living room floor after foam rolling). Lower and upper back are very tight.

7ml gear went in Sunday, right ass cheek. 5ml Test E 300 and 2ml Mast P 200. The Mast is just thrown in as a bonus as I need to use my stash. 60mg Dbol pd too.

Decent sleep last night, food and fluids going in, stretching/foamrolling/exercises/routines have been done and will be done again before gym.

Nortons solo at 09:30. Cheque Drops and Halo to go in preWO.

SQ (Wraps) : 230 * 1r * 6s
SQ (Sleeves) : 202.5 * 3r * 4s

Looks pretty tough but I am determined to start this prep as I finish - by smashing it. 14 weeks to finals.

Liam Salmon (World Champion as he keeps telling me  ) has constructed the SQ/DL programme.









No fookin excuses!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

60mg Dbol, 20mg Halo, 1ml Cheque Drop solution (500mcg CD, 10mg Halo). All Chiron.

Working solo, no AC in Nortons, unbelievable heat.

*SQ* (Power Perfect IIs, StrengthShop Lever Belt, SBD Knee Sleeves, gumshield, sniff (230 only))

60,60,100,100,140,140,180,180 (walking out on mono) - power is unreal, massive issue with the pull in undergroin (glute tie-in to perineum/asshole area), I cannot get to depth, I cannot open up groin at bottom, I am closing knees in and using back to get depth to cover for injury. In between 60's and 100's I am stretching, Doink telling me to get into frog position, sweat lashing off me, dropping onto squat platform, as weight is getting on bar, I am getting deeper but still protecting injury.

230 * 1r * 6s - Cerberus Extreme wraps on, fook me these are serious wraps, boom out of the hole, all reps easy, Joe Miller (World Long Distance Driving (Golf) Champion is pulling the mono for me, smashing through these, getting tired though on reps 5 and 6, heat unreal. Back of knees destroyed from where the wraps bunch up. Vids next time, need to check depth with these wraps.

190 * 3r * 4s (walking out on mono) - getting tired now, just getting through these, feeling pull, just nursing it and trying to get to end. Easy enough.

Very hard doing that volume at that weight in that heat.

A little concerned about the undergroin, Mat would probably tell me to get fooked if I asked him to massage it









Rehab and upper on Wednesday with Mat.

Good start to programme, strength is there, just need to stay injury free. CDs were decent too.


----------



## djk4yah (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Weight : 268lbs

Quads and legs were aching badly last night with general all-over tiredness. We went for a walk along an old rail track (Ayot Green Way) and then Hertford Castle which was tough but wanted to get some blood into legs, home for Indian takeaway and then I attempted to eat 2l of ice cream which I failed miserably (only got 1l down my neck).

Sleep was poor due to heat and dancing/aching legs and feel fooked this morning, legs on fire. Chilled day on cards (may go for a walk around large lake, feed birds, eat ice cream etc), back in tomorrow for rehab and upper with Mat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rehab Day*

Weight : 268lbs

Legs have been very sore since Monday. I have also been struggling with my gimpy left shoulder. Lots of stretching/routines/exercises/foamrolling/bandwork etc and legs are much better today. Shoulder isn't.

Meeting Mat around midday for rehab session at Nortons. We'll be checking left tricep strength etc.

We're off to Leicester this afternoon so I'm not jabbing again until Sunday so only 1.25g Test this week. I'll take Dbol with me and also ingest an AI today. I'll be working out in Leicester on Friday - bench day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rehab Day*

Mat is convinced that once the tricep is sorted then the issue will be fixed, I think we would still have an underlying scapula/teres issue. I hope he is correct as tricep strengthening will be much quicker to sort than scapula issue.

Straight onto the HS incline bench machine (independently loaded).

Worked up to 70kg on LHS, powerful and clean rep. Worked up to 85kg on RHS, same. The disparity in strength of the triceps is decreasing weekly.

LHS only, speed work : 60 * 4, 50 * 4, 40 * 4, 30 * loads of reps and sets.

LHS only, speed work, red band doubled around bar : 20 * loads of reps and sets.

The RHS work was so fast and powerful from the base, the LHS work less so. Therefore we worked on smashing out of the hole on LHS and working with band too. This activated my scapula/teres area and felt great, like it was really hitting the spot. Essentially, I worked LHS until there was nothing left and pain was very high.

Every Wednesday, the above will be worked on, trying to get faster and heavier/more reps/sets. I refuse to be overcome by this phaggotry.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Unique Physique in Leicester, old throwback gym, all equipment antiquated but I quite like this gym now, no bullshit, spit and sawdust, busy at 09:00 on Friday morning with a mix of people in there, all male of course. A few of them recognise me now so I have a crack with them.

60mg Dbol.

*Bench*

60, 60, 80, 80, 100, 100, 122, 100 - power down, LHS not recovered from Wednesday, lots of pain in shoulder area, if I was sensible I would have bailed it on the way up, I persevered. 122*3 and then singles, all nearly max lifts, LHS feels awful.

WGPD to Chest - 3 sets of 10.

Pulley Row - 3 sets of 10.

Tricep Rope Pushdowns - 6 sets of 10. Really feel this in left tricep, feels big and full which is unusual for my gimpy LHS.

I did heavy rehab on Wed and heavy bench today, only 48hrs between, this is not sufficient to fully recover.

M : Bench.

W : SQ/DL.

F : Rehab.

That is plan going forward, more rest and recovery between the rehab/bench sessions.

I'll have to throw some painkillers down my neck, left shoulder area is throbbing and painful. Phaggot.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from Leicester at long last, food consisted mainly of Greggs, McDs, BK, Chiquitos, Chinese etc etc, true PL diet. I'm glad to get back and start eating semi-healthy TBH.

Just jabbed 5ml Chiron Test E 300 and 2ml Precision Mast P 100. Plan was to throw the Tren Hex in but the jab was already barrelled up from Wednesday so just jabbed it. Tren Hex being added in at 2ml on Wednesday. Going forward, 2 * 9ml jabs PW.

Chiron Dbol has run out so flipping onto 100mg Chiron Winny pd.

Plan for this week is:-

M : Bench.

W : DL.

F : Rehab.

I'll be checking weight in the mornings and also looking into BP/RHR issues and TB500/BPC157 too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight : 269lbs

BP : 120/65

RHR : 80

No BP/RHR meds and these figures are fine so I'll keep the Lisinopril/Ramipril for when needed.

Aim : To stem the flow of phaggotry.

From today, I'll be swapping the Dianabol for Winstrol, 100mg twice a day. Lab is Chiron. I'll be working out at Nortons solo at 09:00-09:30, hoping that my LHS/scap/shoulder has recovered from Wed/Fri. I'll be working it hard anyhow and pushing to just below the limit when I lose form.

Daughter has maths/english tutors this morning, then lunch and PM we are going to Gravity Force in St Albans which is a kids trampolining place. No swimming today due to weather. Nice, chilled day planned.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

100mg Winny in, food/fluids/sleep all fine, Nortons solo. Exercises/routines/stretching/bandwork/foamrolling and all other phaggotry done.

*Bench*

60/60/80/80/100/100/122/132.5/137.5/142.5/100 - worked up in triples to 122.5, LHS feels so much better than Friday, power relatively high for me, singles on 132.5 and 137.5 were comfortable too. I asked for liftoff and spot on single on 142.5, was very easy indeed, asked the spotter if he touched bar and he stated "it was all you, I didn't touch it", I did consider beheading him on the spot with the barbell as his hands were close to the bar on the lift and it seemed too easy but I have to take what he said at face value, defo some doubts there though. 100 downset was a joke, tendons in arms screaming so binned it early.

Only area I feel as though I have worked is LHS scapula.

I am saving myself for DL on Wednesday. I'll do loads of accessories on Friday too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Weight : 270lbs

I jabbed 2ml Chiron Tren Hex yesterday. Also ingested 200mg Chiron Winny.

Gear going forward (Chiron unless specified) : 5ml Test E 300, 2ml Precision Mast P 100, 2ml Tren Hex - jabbed twice a week. 200mg Winny pd. I've ordered 100*20mg Cardarine (will take 20mg pd) and also 2 Novorapid 300iu pens - will jab 20/30iu pre-dinner when I will eat 300+g carbs. I want to add 10kg BW in 10 weeks.

Upper LHS back feels tender from benching yesterday, this is exactly where I want to be hit. DL tomorrow, bench Friday.

Liam and Doink have convinced me to try this 666 challenge - 600 raw squat, 600 raw deadlift and 6 minute mile in the same day. The lifting should be difficult but straight forward, the run less so. Therefore I went out for a run yesterday afternoon (background : I was a cross country champion at school and run half marathons in 2007/8 but now carry much more mass and TBH, cardio goes against my aims of PL by eating into my reservoir of rest/recovery so I never do any *AT ALL*). The brisk walk, ahem, run was certainly challenging, my body felt broken with left knee, right groin and lower back being problematic and not allowing me to reach my CV ceiling which would be amazingly low anyway. Sure, it is a start - long way to go but I predict a quick trajectory, notwithstanding the Tren. Maybe I'll attempt it properly after the Finals but try to keep in a spot of running in the background.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Weight : 269lbs

Aim : 240 * 1r * 6s, 225 * 2r * 4s

Feel a little tender on lower back and calves (must be from running) and also upper LHS back (from bench). All good signs. Food has again been very high but weight not budging, will introduce fast slin when it arrives. I'm dropping the Winny to 100mg pd too.

All systems go. One of my mates is coming round to sort washing machine door this morning, then gym. Daughter has 2 hours of tutoring this morning and we plan to go out for this afternoon, destination unknown at this stage.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

30mg Halo, food/fluids/rest/sleep optimal, tender lower back and upper LHS back (scapula area on both sides but predominantly left).

*Dead* (chalk, gumshield and sniff (very old, not worth a wank now)).
60/60/100/100/140/140/180/220 - all fine, all doubles, no issues apart from lightheadness and dizziness at top of reps). I am working on form, much tighter at bottom, ass down, head and shoulders more up, back braced, pushing through heels. All feels great but I think the dizziness is due to much more tightness at bottom.
240 * 1 * 5 - first one was so fast I didn't feel it, John West (76yo PLer filmed it but got half the lift), second a tiny bit slower (got vid), each rep getting slower until 4th was 95% all out, got loads of air in for 5th and boomed it up, nearly passed out at top of rep and had to hold on for 5-10s). Stopped there 
220 * 2r * 4s - routine although getting tired.

Lower back is pumping and scapulas feel worked, hands ripped apart on both sides, just had to remove a load of ripped off skin with nail clippers, will use straps for rep work, grip never fails.

Decent session in the bag (I did want 6 on 240 but Liam said 4 to 6), onwards to bench and rehab on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Weight is 270lbs so still finding it hard to put on weight. Plenty of time yet though.

The new form on DLs meant that the focus of the lift has moved from lower back to legs and I felt legs much more than lower back yesterday evening so good news. I'll persevere with it.

Sleep was very broken, I was very thirsty and hungry after the session and all through the rest of the day. Also I was waking through the night with dry mouth too. Lots of fluids going in now.

Body feels battered this morning, especially upper back, primarily LHS so usual exercises/routines/stretching will be done multiple times over the day.

Look forward to rehab session tomorrow.

Last week I did this:-

_HS incline bench machine (independently loaded)._

_Worked up to 70kg on LHS, powerful and clean rep. Worked up to 85kg on RHS, same. The disparity in strength of the triceps is decreasing weekly._

_LHS only, speed work : 60 * 4, 50 * 4, 40 * 4, 30 * loads of reps and sets._

_LHS only, speed work, red band doubled around bar : 20 * loads of reps and sets._

I also want to throw in a selection of WGPD to chest, seated rows, chest supported rows, face pulls, seated OHP, bicep curls.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mat has just been in touch. I'm not allowed to do any accessory work on rehab day, just HS Incline Bench Machine - idea behind this is all stimulus and nutrients will be directed towards "problem" area. I may try to get a quick accessory session in early on Saturday morning as we have a day out planned.

He also states hip flexion will now be better on DL so hopefully more power once I nail it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rehab Day*

Cardarine and fast slin arrived. 20mg Cardarine gone in. Will take 20mg pd.

Late decision to hit the gym, didn't take any pre-WO or kit, including bands.

Concentrating on exploding out of the hole, pure aggression, power and speed.

*HS incline bench machine* (independently loaded).
Worked up to 80kg on LHS, powerful and clean rep. Rep was 100% all out. +10kg on last week.
LHS only, speed work : 60 * 3, 60 * 3, 50 * 3, 50 * 3, 40 * 3, 40 * 3, 40 * AMRAP, 40 * AMRAP, 30 * AMRAP.

Worked pretty hard, don't feel this work in left tricep any more, I feel it in scapula area, which is where I think the underlying issue is.

Phaggotry is slowly being eliminated from this thread. Hope I can bench decent on November 11th. Back in tomorrow for accessories.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I was planning to hit the gym today to do accessories but my left, front shoulder has been giving me pure grief all night, munching on painkillers just to sleep. Nothing serious of course, just overwork from yesterday and I was brutal with speed, and aggression whilst lifting whereas I'm usually pretty controlled. Fook it, it will have to get used to it and adapt.

Weight is 273lbs, I'm hoping it will start climbing now with the heavy weights and the amount of food. No slin yet. Looking forward to seeing the effects of the Cardarine, have heard good reports first hand, particularly for endurance etc.

Weather glorious, Willows Farm and swimming today, hoping to hit the gym tomorrow if shoulder stops phaggotting about.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 274lbs so climbing steadily which is what I want. 10ml jab went in yesterday, left ass cheek, a mix of mainly Test with some Tren/NPP/Mast in there too, still using up old stuff and not too concerned about what goes in at this stage (total dosage of each compound, esters etc etc).

I was planning to hit Nortons very early (opens at 07:00) to do a rehab/upper BB-type session consisting of some or all of the following:-

WGPD to chest, seated rows, chest supported rows, face pulls, seated OHP, bicep curls.

Body feels battered and sleep was shite so 50/50 on going TBH as I am mindful that I have a bench session on Monday and also I don't want to further aggravate my left shoulder issue. I'll probably go anyhow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I decided to hit the gym anyway, couple of OTC painkillers, 100mg Winny, 1 Cardarine and off I went, no brekkie but did have black tea with 2 sugars.

All exercises were performed with slow tempo, hold at end, medium weight, mind-muscle connection paramount.

WGPD to Chest - feel this in Teres muscles.

Seated Rows - feel in lat/scap area.

Facepulls

Seated OHP - left shoulder capsule very sore, usually I go full stack, had to go half stack and just get blood into area.

Nautilus Bicep Curls

Seated OH Tricep Extension - only 1 set of 15 to get blood into area. Both triceps feel big and full so left tricep must be almost 100% now.

Body feels much improved after the session, aches and strains gone.

Knebworth House today for Dino Adventure : https://www.knebworthhouse.com/events/dino-adventure-2/

Back in Monday for heavy bench, hoping the LHS is strengthening nicely and I can go heavier.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, 272lbs, appetite wasn't 100% yesterday, no orals today and I will attempt to eat everything.

Upper back/neck/LHS feel tender as usual, I have done my routines, I have heavy bench, speed DL/SQ (sort of deload with sets of 180+) and rehab/upper to get through this week. I won't go for heavy bench until LHS totally recovered though, hoping tomorrow or, if not, then Tuesday.

No real change in anything, gear/food/sleep/rest will all remain the same.

Missus and daughter are going out this morning so my boy and I are going to King George 5th park - scooter park, football, basketball, fly drone and also play with RC car. Should be cool, weather looks fine.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Damn that's a big stack 

so the plan is the 666 in 10 weeks?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sleep was long and deep last night, 10hrs, this must help recovery so much. Weight is 270lbs which doesn't surprise me as appetite was down over weekend, I dropped the orals out temporarily due to this. People ask, why is someone chasing strength using Dbol/Var/Winny and not SD/Oxy etc, well I rate quality of life highly and also think food is more important than drugs and SD/Oxy can obliterate my hunger. Also I get decent effects off the orals I do use, can use decent dosages for decent lengths of time too so it is a non-brainer for me. It comes down to "find what works for you and stick to that, not being swayed by the latest internet fad or guru". Back on Winny today. I have been sent a Dbol solution too - 50mg/ml so will incorporate that when this tub of Winny runs dry. Thanks Dr Chiron.

Shoulder/scapula and upper LHS area of back is not 100% so I'll probably attempt speed SQ/DL today, working up to 180kg and getting some work in on form/tech etc but concentrating on speed too.

Into last 2 week countdown for my daughter's entrance exams so that is number one priority, 3 hours of maths tutoring and 3 hours of English this week but loads of homework and work with me too. Exams are Sept 1st and 3rd. I'll be searching for work in the background too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Speed Day*

Really didn't want to go to the gym, had to drag myself kicking and screaming!! 100mg Winny, 20mg Cardarine this morning. 20mg Halo pre-WO. All Chiron.

Working solo at Nortons.

*SQ* (walking out on mono, belt, SQ shoes, gumshield)

60 * 4, 100 * 4, 140 * 4, 180 * 4 * 4 - no issues with groin at bottom of the lift, all of the stretching has paid dividends, form perfect, just feels a beautiful, fluid movement, weight perfect for speed out of hole. Really enjoyed it.

*DL* (wrist straps on 220, don't need chalk on under 220 either)

60 * 4, 100 * 4, 140 * 4, 180 * 1, 200 * 1, 220 * 1, 200 * 1 * 3, 180 * 1 * 2 - form and technique paramount, speed very high. I felt that on some of the reps I was hitting almost perfect form, much more power through the floor and not just dragging the weight up with my back like a SLDL. Speed was very high. Setup was good, bar position perfect, keeping bar close to legs, smashing hips through, ass down, head up. Getting there but more to work on.

Cardarine must be having an effect as I felt my stamina and endurance was very high. Both of the SQ and DL areas were in direct sunlight, sweat was lashing off me but I kept going at a decent rate and at a high level.

I saw Mat in there and he showed me a new groin/ankle stretch for SQ, tried it and it felt pretty brutal TBH. Will incorporate it. I am seeing him tomorrow for massage and MOT before he goes on hols and before my heavy bench (hopefully Wednesday, I need to make this count!!).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This is meant to be a deload week but I had no such plans (Liam wanted deload not me). The speed deads and squats took quite a bit out of me yesterday and I have been suffering with left front delt and upper LHS back from the end of last week. Therefore plan was to go massage man Mats for physio/deep tissue massage and then the gym for whatever took my fancy (choice of upper, rehab or heavy bench).

Mat got straight into the front left delt, oh my fookin god, the pain was horrific and was 9.5-10/10 on the Richter scale, he spent a decent amount of time on it (the tendons underneath the delt primarily, essentially when I cheat at bench I use my shoulder to help with the lift and these tendons/ligaments take the brunt of the strain). It was horrible and it was hard to get through. He was stating not to overdo it on bench or rehab and I think was trying to teach me a lesson for not listening
















Next up was upper back, scapulas, traps and neck. Again lots of knots and neck was particularly bad. Felt much better coming out but left front delt is swollen and very painful Therefore I have decided to take it easy this week, do heavy bench on Thursday and nothing else (you win Liam FFS!!).

Everything else going great, really need to make progress on bench on Thursday.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I love catching up with this log. Some beast training going on! No phaggotry in sight!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight : 274lbs. Climbing steadily which is what I want. This equates to 124.3KG in the morning, I intend to push this to around 287lbs/130kgs, then tighten up into the Finals, 13 weeks to achieve the aim so no issues with time or targets.

Food/fluids/sleep/rest have all been very high and yet I am struggling with tiredness and some lethargy (I am sleeping 10hrs some nights!!). Obviously I have increased the injectables recently and also introduced Cardarine. Hoping I adapt pretty quickly as I cannot be fooked with dragging my sorry ass around when I don't feel like doing anything.

LHS is feeling improved today so I have decided to hit heavy bench just to see where I am at. I am really hoping that all of the work I have been doing with Mat will start paying dividends and I would like to see some strength improvements. Plan is just bench today and then a rehab/upper session tomorrow.

I have been due another jab (10ml mix of Test/NPP/Tren/Mast - all different labs/blends/strengths etc so I don't know exact mg figures) but will hold off until lethargy clears a little.

Probably a touch of Halo and some pre-WO to have a good attempt at bench today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deltz123 said:


> Damn that's a big stack
> 
> so the plan is the 666 in 10 weeks?


 Missed this one mate. I will do the 666 after the British GPC Powerlifting Finals which are on November 11th. I need to get some running in but it is detrimental to the PL training so fook knows when I will start running again. I'll defo do it before Xmas though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

20mg Halo and 50mg Mest pre-WO. LHS feels about 80-90%. Let's fookin do it.

*BP* (chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield)

60/60/80/80/100/122 - all very fast and decent. Jumping onto WGPD and Seated Row machines between sets to warm up upper back and lats etc.

143 - no handoff but setup fine, felt light on way down and smashed it up, game on.

153 - got handoff, felt fine on way down, powered off chest, slowed a little at usual area (transition) on LHS and powered through. Great, buzzing, defo more there, but will stop here and go higher next week.

102 * 10 * 3s - Cardarine is magic stuff, smashed through these, started tiring/slowing from 8th rep on last set.

Pretty happy with that, hoping to push on now. I'll get some rehab and upper in tomorrow.

Nortons have listened to my moaning and have got cargo straps for the mono. They have also got some new bars but they were still wrapped so I couldn't get a proper look at them.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick upper/rehab session this morning at Nortons.

All exercises controlled, hold at concentric, form/technique/tempo paramount. 3 sets of 10.

Seated Rows.

WGPD.

HS Incline Bench - 40kg a side, concentrating on elbow in, shoulder stability.

Seated Machine OHP - half stack again, left front delt still very sore.

Seated Tricep OH Extension Machine - full stack easy, power very high now.

Nautilus Bicep Curls.

Feel massive and pumped. I'm sitting around 125kg at the moment and feel great.

I've been doing lots of Scapula Pressups too - definitely feel them in expected places but also in left side of neck (where Mat had to work the knots out).

My school mate, missus and two boys are down today, it is his boys 6th birthday weekend and my boys 8th birthday. Eating out and Willows Farm today, Gullivers Land and Nerfland in MK tomorrow.

Back in gym Monday.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> Quick upper/rehab session this morning at Nortons.
> 
> All exercises controlled, hold at concentric, form/technique/tempo paramount. 3 sets of 10.
> 
> ...


 Got any good tips for these? Seen a few videos but never manage to make it feel like I think they should.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Great weekend of fun with kids and shite food - I am actually sick of pub food and cake, looking forward to getting back on the jacket spuds etc.

Weight is 274lbs which is decent, no jab for way over a week (will jab today), I'll throw in some preWO today too, probably Cheque Drops and Halo.

Plan is 245 * 1r * 4s, 215 * 3r * 2s. Looks tough but bring it on. Mono at Nortons has cargo straps now so I can go all out in future.

Let's fookin do it!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Aim : 245 * 1 * 4, 215 * 3 * 2.

40mg Halo, 50mg Dbol from solution, 10mg Halo and 500mcg Cheque Drops from solution.

All prep perfect, lets fookin do this. Nortons solo.

*SQ* (SBD knee sleeves, lever belt, power perfect IIs, gumshield, sniff)

60, 100, 140, 185, 225 - all stepped out on mono, all felt great.

245 * 1 * 4 - Gordon pulling mono, power is off the scale. the drive out of the hole is insane and every rep felt light. I had some issues with balance though and didn't feel 100% planted, little weird, don't like the Blue Eleiko bar, the mono and cargo straps are OK.

215 * 3 * 2 - so easy I almost didn't feel them.

Video of second 245, felt nailed for depth but vid makes depth look suspect but I reckon it is angle. After watching that, I went an inch deeper on all following reps/sets anyhow.






Strength was great, endurance was great, just need to sort the balance issues out (too wide stance?? bar too high?? bar too shite??) and go from there. I may start going to Letchworth to use the Texas SQ bar.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Weight : 270lbs - down as usual after heavy squat session. I had 2 meals for dinner in a boozer in Hemel Hempstead washed down with pints of Coke. I'll be firing in food and fluids today. Loads of walking about HH too - what a shite hole.

I did state that the squatting took nothing out of me - I lied. I felt it when I got in bed and feel a little sore and battered this morning.

Usual stretching and routines will be performed many times today and I want to do heavy bench tomorrow.

10ml jab in yesterday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

20mg SD pre-bed, slept badly, dehydrated, felt a little shite and dizzy this morning. Why do I take SD?

100mg Winny, 20mg Cardarine on waking. 30mg Halo preWO.

Lots of stretching and exercises, upper back and left front delt feel shite. I still felt confident that I would it the 160BP.

*Bench* (gumshield, wrist wraps, chalk)

60*3/60*3/80*3/100*3/122*2/143*1 - all feel really light, power is very high, no weakness on LHS.

158 * 1 - felt light on way down, smashed it off chest, slowed a touch at transition, powered through. Pretty easy, fookin get in, bench is coming back.

110 * 10 - pumped these out quickly as had to be at dentist at 10:00.

I didn't do heavier downiest as my left front delt is not 100% and I won't risk any type of setback or injury. 163 next week, I will smash it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 273lbs which is fine. I'll start pushing it up again soon.

After heavy SQ on Monday and heavy BP yesterday, I feel a little battered. Lots of stretching done, I plan to do rehab today (very light) and then DL tomorrow and it would have been a successful week putting me way ahead of target for the Finals.

I'm going to start taking weekends off orals too. Plan to jab tomorrow and try to jab more frequently going forward.

There is also stuff happening on work front but, until concrete, I won't believe anything. I'm enjoying pro life though!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Got any good tips for these? Seen a few videos but never manage to make it feel like I think they should.


 I cannot find the IG video mate, I'll keep looking.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> I cannot find the IG video mate, I'll keep looking.


 Thanks ace


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rehab Day*

Plan was to go in, stretch and do some light work. Primary focus would be on scapula area and upper back.

No orals today or tomorrow, I have been feeling lethargic and dehydrated.

HS Incline Press Machine - loads of sets and reps, just a 20kg plate on each side, primarily on left but did some work on right, feel this in scapula and left front delt.

CGPD

WGPD

Chest-Supported Row

Seated Tricep OH Extension Machine - 3 sets of 12 on stack was easy, triceps are getting there now.

Nautilus Bicep Curl

Aches and strains have been worked out of upper back, neck and LHS. I worked reasonably hard but I had one eye on heavy deads which I will perform on Saturday morning. Bring it on. 10ml jab primed and ready to go.

My daughter's grammar school (11plus) exams are Saturday and Monday so that is primary focus. I am meant to be starting a short project on Tuesday but no paperwork, been here before though!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Not feeling too great still so orals dropped until I feel 100% again. I will seriously consider dropping the daily orals going forward and just sticking to the preWO orals now that the oils should be in full flow. 10ml jab to go in this morning.

Heavy deads (reps with 260) tomorrow and heavy bench (163) on Monday and then I'll have a chat with Liam and see where we are. On deads, I'll be working on tech - ass lower, head and torso more upright at start of lift - I was showing a lad yesterday how to DL (he wants to compete) and setup felt great.

I've had confirmation from MD of my company that I am starting onsite Tuesday, no paperwork though.

Final tutoring and prep for my little girl for Verbal Reasoning and Literacy exams tomorrow for grammar school. She is nervous but I am proud of the way she has rose to the task, regardless of the end result. I'm hoping she smashes it :thumb


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> *Rest Day*
> 
> Weight : 270lbs - down as usual after heavy squat session. I had 2 meals for dinner in a boozer in Hemel Hempstead washed down with pints of Coke. I'll be firing in food and fluids today. Loads of walking about HH too - what a shite hole.
> 
> ...


 10ml? What's the current cycle buddy?

Massive squats.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

arbffgadm100 said:


> 10ml? What's the current cycle buddy?
> 
> Massive squats.


 I'm using up old stuff so just a mix of Test, Tren, NPP and Mast. Labs, blends, strengths, long/fast esters etc are all a mix so I actually don't know the total mg of each compound. It will be fairly substantial though.

In the run up to the comp, I'll be using Chiron only - 3g Test E/1g NPP/1g Tren E pw. Maybe 100mg DBol a day. Lots of preWO orals too.

Aim is 310SQ/170BP/320DL in comp. An 800 total will be very nice for me :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As I am flying at the moment, with food/fluids/rest/sleep all optimal and gear flowing, I have decided to revisit the numbers and push a little (I have discussed with Liam). BP is much improved and DL form is coming on too.

Plan for this week:-

Sat : DL : 260*1*4, 240*2*2

Mon : BP : 163*1

Wed : SQ : 260*1*4, 240*2*2

Fri : BP : 168*1

Very tough and will help me to find out exactly where I am. Also, it will enable us to construct tougher numbers for the comp run in.

10ml jab just gone in, no fookin excuses!!


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> I'm using up old stuff so just a mix of Test, Tren, NPP and Mast. Labs, blends, strengths, long/fast esters etc are all a mix so I actually don't know the total mg of each compound. It will be fairly substantial though.
> 
> In the run up to the comp, I'll be using Chiron only - 3g Test E/1g NPP/1g Tren E pw. Maybe 100mg DBol a day. Lots of preWO orals too.
> 
> Aim is 310SQ/170BP/320DL in comp. An 800 total will be very nice for me :thumb


 Jesus!!!

Even if it was an average of 300mg stuff, that's still 3g in a oner!

Do you get bloods much?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Jesus!!!
> 
> Even if it was an average of 300mg stuff, that's still 3g in a oner!
> 
> Do you get bloods much?


 Sure mate, bloods once a year, had ECG, liver/kidney/spleen ultrasound, don't drink/smoke/drug, give blood regular, use AI, keep BP/RHR under control (have Ramipril and Lisinopril etc).

All my markers are always in check with no issues.

I wrote a thread on another board regarding sensible precautions whilst using AAS:-

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/sensible-precautions-whilst-using-aas.32313/


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks man! Will read it!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Weight : 272lbs - plateaued now, once I get this week out of the way (girls exams, new project, heavy lifting), I'll introduce fast slin I think.

Aim : 260 * 1 * 4, 240 * 2 * 2 - these figures are fluid and are higher than what Liam has set for me but I am flying so I wanted to attack. Any issues, I'll drop down to Liam's figures. I have straps and chalk as I ripped calluses last time when doing reps. Also, I want the first 260 filmed as I am playing about with tech - essentially lower ass, more upright torso, drive through heels. More of a DL than a GM.

Body feels a little broken and I feel very tired. I smashed in 10ml yesterday which contained a fair amount of Tren (E, Hex and A) so I'll either lift great or disappear for 6 weeks








. Chance you take I suppose.

PreWO is being selected. 40mg Halo is nailed on, rest is undecided.

No fookin excuses!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

40mg Halo and 50mg Mest preWO. Nortons solo.

*Dead*

60, 100, 140, 180, 220 - all fast with decent technique.

260 * 1 - felt fine, little slower than I wanted but comfortable.

260 * 1 - got rep but felt electric shock in lower right back. I couldn't walk about properly afterwards so spewed it.






Hips rise too quickly which then makes the rep a GM which puts too much pressure on lower back. Tips to fix please. Form is perfect up to 90% i.e. 250+.

The lower back issue is not too bad, could be a couple of days if I am lucky.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlift form looks terrible from the vid above. After discussions with the boys, I have come up with some cues to check over before each DL session:-

Bar position - over laces.

Hips low, shoulders back, head up.

Tighten hams and glutes.

Drive through heels, push floor away.

Keep bar close to legs at all times.

Smash hips through.

Looking forward to putting the above into practice ASAP.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Lower right back is problematic and I am struggling to bend at the waist or pick stuff up from floor etc. I'll do some stretching etc and hope to be able to bench tomorrow. If not, I'll do some light rehab and try to find that machine which Liam is always harping on about, Reverse Hyper or some such thing









I actually worry about my DL more than my BP now. DL was best lift at one time too, why the fook can I not get all 3 to fire.

My daughter thinks she did well in her tests (Verbal Reasoning and English) yesterday, final Maths prep today and Maths exam tomorrow morning so all focus on that.

My new work project starts Tuesday too so unsure as to how that will effect the lifting schedule. Need to find out when they want me on-site, when I can work from home etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Plan was to see how bench went on way up (163kg was original target but with back issue, who knows) and if I feel back, do some Reverse Hypers, Back Extensions etc.

30mg Halo, bananas and full fat coke. Really early session.

*Bench* (chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield, sniff)

60/60/80/80/100/100/122 - not as easy as I had hoped, nice tech, no issues from back. Loads of stretching and exercises between sets.

143 - slightly heavier than I would have liked, no real issues, banged it out. no hand off. Not sure where to go from here, 153->163 or straight to 163.

163 - concentrated on getting plenty of air in, lots of sniff, remain calm, handed off, felt fine on way down, drove off chest, slight slowness around transition, banged it up. Fookin buzzing, 5 year PB!!

100*10 - smashed these out with no stops.

This weeks schedule is my daughters exams phase II (Maths) today and then new project starting tomorrow in City. I was hoping to SQ/DL this week and hit 168BP but I'll have to see how the job works out.

Buzzing, don't feel like a PL fraud anymore, I can bench reasonably!! Massive thanks to Mat!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rehab Day*

Weight : 274lbs - creeping up slowly, trying my best to increase it but not at the expense of all out fat gain. Still have slin to go in, if I can ever be fooked to use it.

All areas of life are optimal for lifting so just need to get on with the lifting and stop being a phaggot. Lower back is still slightly problematic so rehab day today. I'll concentrate on LHS issue and also do some speed deads and squats to see how back holds up but also to get blood into area. I may even attempt some Reverse Hypers but doubt it very much









Orals have been out for a little while and I'm feeling much better so can stay out for the foreseeable. I'll crack on with the jabbing now too.


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

seriously it's always a great read and thanks for your journal. 
you doing any gh at the moment?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rehab Day*

Feeling a little tired (maybe being back in City yesterday took it out of me) but up for the sesh.

*HS Incline Press* - worked up to 80kg a side, rep wasn't cleanest and found that I may have been cheating on LHS, shoulder coming over the top so 60*3, 40*6, 30 * 10 * 3. Delicious burn in pecs and tris, especially LHS.

*SQ* - one of the PLers in there (Reece Meakin) has left his new SQ bar at Nortons which permission for me to use it, SS 25kg SQ bar, used it and it was tremendous. 65kg * loads of reps and sets, checking depth (struggling to get depth because of tightness at first so worked on A2G), felt good, could feel lower back but no issues. Bar felt great, just need one of the catches fixing on the mono and we are good to go.

*DL* - jumped in with a bird doing SLDL so just did lots of speed reps with 60kg.

*Tricep OH Extension Machine* - full stack * 12 then dropped to half stack and did 2 sets of AMRAP.

Massive pump in triceps and pecs so a very good sign. Hoping back settles, want to DL at weekend. I'll jab 10ml today (predominantly Infiniti TMT500 but other shite mixed in too (NPP, Mast etc)).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JakobJuice said:


> seriously it's always a great read and thanks for your journal.
> you doing any gh at the moment?


 Thx mate, hoping for big things over next 10 weeks into Finals.

I haven't been working recently so haven't bought any GH this time although I loved using it last August in run up to comp. Once work starts rolling in, 8iu pre bed 3 times a week will be going in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight : 272lbs

Aim : 168kg

All prep has gone really well. My lower back is still not 100% and I have some residual DOMs from Wednesday, sensible option may be to postpone the attempt until tomorrow but I need to get it done due to time constraints.

Food and fluids going in, school run and then gym. I'll get someone to video the lift this time too.


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> Thx mate, hoping for big things over next 10 weeks into Finals.
> 
> I haven't been working recently so haven't bought any GH this time although I loved using it last August in run up to comp. Once work starts rolling in, 8iu pre bed 3 times a week will be going in.


 hope you don't mind that I ask those questions in your journal..but I thought a lil bit of "feedback" would be nice!

just asking myself, how do you cope with those doms? is your CNS not permanently fried? Mental thing to get your ass up and shake it off? Any tips?

I'm not doing and powerlifting--bodybuilding. But I feel generally really spent through out the week, even enhanced + gh + good 8h of sleep.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JakobJuice said:


> hope you don't mind that I ask those questions in your journal..but I thought a lil bit of "feedback" would be nice!
> 
> just asking myself, how do you cope with those doms? is your CNS not permanently fried? Mental thing to get your ass up and shake it off? Any tips?
> 
> I'm not doing and powerlifting--bodybuilding. But I feel generally really spent through out the week, even enhanced + gh + good 8h of sleep.


 Fire away. No magic bullet mate.

Cardarine has defo helped. Being fitter helps (less BF etc). Loads of sleep/food/fluids/rest etc. No drink/reccies/smoking. Also, I drop orals if lethargy becomes too much.

Proper programming will help too. Usually I SQ and DL alternate weeks. I have deload weeks too.

Also I use a lot of Halo and Cheque Drops before big sessions which help push through any barriers.

But yes, if using lots of gear and pushing very hard in the gym, then lethargy and tiredness is nailed on. Just have to grind through it and think of those lovely PBs and/or comp totals!!

EDIT : I don't use stims etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

50mg Winny and 20mg Cardarine on waking. 50mg Halo and 50mg liquid DBol before gym. All Chiron.

Still not 100% recovered from Wednesday but fook it, it's getting it.

*Bench* (143+ : wrist wraps, gumshield, chalk, 168+ : sniff).
60/60/60/100/122/143 - all feel decent, I'm not 100% power today but still fine to have a go.
153 - handed off, harder than I wanted but still comfortable.
168 - handed off by Andy, felt heavy on way down, decent leg drive off chest, LHS struggling like hell, 100% all out, Andy didn't touch it but fook me, 1 more kilo would have meant I didn't get the lift. Buzzing, massive lift for me, LHS is finally recovering. I felt totally fooked after this!!
100 * 10 - I was drained so pumped these out and scarpered.

The 168 wasn't clean at all and felt horrible but I managed to grind it out and I'm claiming it. Andy states he didn't touch it too. Have a look at vid.






I'm going to Harry Potters Studios (where they made the films) on Sunday but need to DL260 * 1 * 4. I'll just have to get it done.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Couple of thoughts about today's bench:-

That was a lifetime PB. Previous PB was 166 in 2013 pre-injury.

Mat pointed out that, under duress, I didn't try to cheat by bringing my left shoulder over the top.

Just need to work on strengthening upper back and LHS now. Will continue with Mat.

All work is paying off now, the aim of 310/170/320 = 800 in finals is defo on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

It's amazing how much one lift can take out of you. I felt drained after the lift and was tired for the rest of the day, very dehydrated and fell asleep at 20:15 according to missus. I was awake in night drinking water though, maybe the orals.

I'm still tired and sore. Easy day today, going to Willows Farm, then takeaway tonight and watch the boxing.

I'm meant to be DL'ing tomorrow but may postpone until Monday, I'll assess body in morning. I'll have to leave the house at 09:30 for "Warner Bros. Studio Tour London - The Making of Harry Potter" anyway and Nortons don't open until 08:00 so would be tight.

As much food/fluids/rest/sleep on the menu.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there H, that was a helluva lift there, really well done, and not surprised your a tad knocked. You prolly know this already but.....just in case, have you tried a warm bath with Epsom salts in,? Really good for aching bods. It might help. I'm thinking about going to see the Harry Potter thing too, supposed to be quite good. Take care and have a good week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely day with kids at Willows Farm hitting the Amaize-ing Maze and also digging potatoes in the Potato Shindig (Jackets every night for next week I reckon). Monster takeaway, cheesecake and extra thick double cream and I was asleep about 20:30 again. Absolutely amazing how much the bench has broken me, I am still very sore (primarily lats, upper back, lower back and neck areas), lots of stretching has been done. Also I'm so dehydrated too!!

No chance of deads this morning so that will be postponed by one day. We're just getting sorted for the day out at Warner Bros Studios - Harry Potter Tour. Hope I don't fall asleep.

As much food/fluids/rest/sleep and a 10ml jab and hopefully I'll be ready for deads in the morning.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

See last nights card HG. Gutted about the ufc still. off his noodle this chap, state of him. :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Couple of thoughts about the week ahead.

I have pushed BP as far as I can so will drop onto Liam's BP programming now.

SQ and DL - I need to hit 260 * 1 * 4. Once I have hit these figures, I feel I have a good baseline and, again, I'll drop onto Liam's plan.

Mon : DL260 * 1 * 4, 240 * 2 * 2

Tue : BP.

Wed : Rehab.

Fri : SQ260 * 1 * 4, 240 * 2 * 2

I'm expecting to be called into work at short notice so that could fook all the plans up but the above is what I will work towards.

Weight was 273lbs/124kg this morning so I am happy with that.

Gear is flowing, food/fluids/rest/sleep optimal, I am excited about smashing DL and SQ.

No fookin excuses!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey there H, that was a helluva lift there, really well done, and not surprised your a tad knocked. You prolly know this already but.....just in case, have you tried a warm bath with Epsom salts in,? Really good for aching bods. It might help. I'm thinking about going to see the Harry Potter thing too, supposed to be quite good. Take care and have a good week.


 Thank you Flubs, hope you are fine 

Harry Potter was 7/10, kids loved it.

Off for a bath with salts soon, thx for idea!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pancake' said:


> See last nights card HG. Gutted about the ufc still. off his noodle this chap, state of him. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 162273


 Haahaa, quality mate, I was still broken from gym so in bed at 20:30, needed some of that fella's gear to get me going


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Weight : 274lbs.

I am struggling with lethargy and sleeping sickness (jokes). I sleep 10+ hours a night and still feel fooked all the time. The gear is high, the weights I am lifting are high but it is the amount of food being consumed which is the tipping point I feel. If I was working Mon-Fri, I don't think I would be able to cope but, as I am semi-pro life, I'll crack on. The weight is flying on and I look the best I have ever looked, I even have an upper body now
















I'm still struggling with lower right back pain too, electric shock type pain but I reckon it will be OK when I warm up.

The aim today is 260 * 1 * 4 and then 240 * 2 * 2 but with the proviso that I assess the body on the way up. Liam wanted me to take a deload week, I want to push on this week so we have agreed, any issues, I follow his plan.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lower right back issue won, I got up to 180 and felt it, electric shock at top of rep, I wanted to do another rep to test it but body was screaming NO and, as I didn't want to risk further damage, I binned it off there.

Back to drawing board. Deload. Try to see Mat ASAP.

Phaggotry abounds again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Aim : 150 * 1, 120 * 3 * 3

Weight : 275lbs/125kgs - feel massive and powerful.

Back is still very tight, Mat reckons Rectus Femoris is very tight, it attaches at the hip, pulling hip forward, meaning Anterior Pelvic Tilt which will be compressing the lumbar. Quads have been very tight and I have been struggling to get parallel on squats so the theory fits. Now I have had lots of Piriformis issues in the past too so the stretching this morning consisted of upper back, shoulders, neck, piriformis and new stretching which Mat has advised.






Now this stretch (where you sit up and straighten the quad) made me feel very sick and made me out of breath and have to lie down for a short while, when I did it for the first time. Shooting electric pains in front of quad and in lower back. I have been performing this and it is loosening too.

Anyway, I am meeting @Greedy Ben and Mat at Nortons at 12:30 for heavy bench with Ben and a quick chat with Mat WRT back issues.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

30mg Halo pre-WO. All prep good.

10/15 mins with Mat first, stretching and helping to sort out my tightness in quads/glutes/ankles.

Lots of stretching, exercises to warm upper back, scapulas etc etc

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield, sniff)

60/80/100/120/143 - not as easy as I had hoped, must switch on.

148 * 1 - sniff in, boom, flew up. Easy, much more there.

122 * 3 * 3 (one breath, paused on last rep) - all comfortable, long pause, easy.

100 * 15 - I think it was 15 but may have been 14, death by BP.

Decent session with @Greedy Ben who got a BP PB. Worried about lower back, need to start SQ and DL.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> *Dead Day*
> 
> Weight : 274lbs.
> 
> ...


 You might have sleep apnea mate

I started getting it around 125kg iirc and at 145 I was hanging out my ass all day just like you describe

I would sleep 8-9hrs wake up and eat and if I didn't have work I'd go back to bed for a nap. NEVER felt well rested

The wife confirmed I was choking out during the night so decided to lose weight as couldn't be f**ked with a cpap


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rehab Day*

Weight : 275lbs

As I have a few spare hours this morning, I'm going to squeeze a rehab session in. I can certainly feel yesterday's bench session but today is about rehab, tempo and filling the muscles with blood, not heavy ass weights.

HS Incline Press - until tricep death.

WGPD - 2 sets of 12 for this and all below exercises.

Seated Rows

Chest Supported Rows

Seated OHP

Face Pulls

Tricep OH Extension

Nautilus Bicep Curls

I'm giving blood at 15:10 so a very lucky person will be getting fully loaded blood soon.

Next focus is on sorting lower back so I can hit 260SQ and 260DL ASAP.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> You might have sleep apnea mate
> 
> I started getting it around 125kg iirc and at 145 I was hanging out my ass all day just like you describe
> 
> ...


 Highly unlikely mate, I have been way over 130kg and not had apnea.

Recently, I've increased the gear/food/weights massively so IMO it is just the body adjusting. Also I have now dropped daily orals.

I felt fine yesterday and feel fine today.

I'd put it down to just pushing hard and, I've found in the past, it is usually very temporary. Obviously, if I was like it for weeks or months then I would get it looked at......


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Highly unlikely mate, I have been way over 130kg and not had apnea.
> 
> Recently, I've increased the gear/food/weights massively so IMO it is just the body adjusting. Also I have now dropped daily orals.
> 
> ...


 Makes sense, I didn't think of that becuase you usually pre wo only with orals iirc

Must be that

If I take any oral other than anavar daily I get aids


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rehab Day*

I knew it wasn't the most intelligent idea to be working the LHS when I did heavy bench yesterday. Also I was tired an unenthusiastic.

No fookin excuses Phaggots!!

HS Incline Press - LHS only, loads of sets at 10-12 reps, only went up to 40kg, tempo and technique paramount, pinning left shoulder to bench. Lots of severe pain in left front delt, left shoulder girdle and left scapula area. Pain is just phaggotry leaving the body. Bring it on.

Seated OHP - 2 sets of 12 for this and all below exercises. Tempo and technique paramount, weight moderate.

WGPD

Seated Rows

Face Pulls

Tricep OH Extension

Nautilus Bicep Curls

I didn't enjoy it due to the pain but I just cracked on.

Next into stretching room and worked through the stretching exercises which Mat has provided, again felt nauseous and horrible, fookin hate this s**t. Lower back much improved though, I am pumped to squat so hope to finally squat Monday (seeing Mat Thursday and Sunday).

Firing food and fluids down. Volume bench is Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, main focus is on lower right hand back recovery so I have just been to see Mat. He worked on hip flexors, groin (very tight and shooting pains), glutes (10/10 on pain scale) and also lots of massage and tool work on lower back around SIJ. I feel much looser and more fluid.

I'm in City tomorrow so volume bench will have to wait until Saturday morning. I may see Mat again on Sunday then I'm hitting a big SQ session on Monday. I am bursting to do some squats so bring it on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench*

Weight : 273lbs

Aim : 135 * 4 * 4, 105 * AMRAP

A tough week on a personal level (my father was diagnosed with COPD even though he has never smoked and 2 childhood friends in hospital for alcohol and suicide issues respectively) and I have taken my eye off the ball a little. I have still tried to eat as much as possible and live the lifestyle but hunger/sleep has been curtailed. I had a long day in the City yesterday so am a little tired. On a better note, my lower back is much improved so I must make the decision whether to see Mat tomorrow (we'll see how it reacts to bench today). I'm bursting to do squats on Monday.

50mg Winny, 20mg Halo, 20mg Cardarine and 1 Aromasin this morning. Jabbing has been neglected so I need to jab today. Missus's Mum is down this weekend (oh, joy) but I am keeping to schedule (gym and boy's football this morning and boy's golf lesson (first one) tomorrow morning).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Volume Bench*

Aim : 135 * 4 * 4, 105 * AMRAP

Feeling very tired, demotivated and cannot be fooked.

*Bench* (no kit)

60/60/60/80/100/122 - LHS is definitely not recovered from this week's exertions, everything feels heavy.

135 * 3 * 4s - struggling on each rep, LHS weak, left shoulder killing, 9/10 on Richter scale.

105 * 10 - just pumped these out and fooked off.

One of those days where you just get in there, try to get it done and get out. Shoulder still agony, lower back still not 100% so I'll have to see Mat tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just been to see Mat and am very hopeful that I will be able to SQ tomorrow. Plan is to see how 260 feels and go from there........I'll get a vid too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

I've been having intensive physio/massage on lower back issue and have been performing stretches and exercises all of the time. It is not 100% though so plan is to see how it goes.

50mg Winny, 20mg Cardarine, 1 Aromasin on waking.

50mg Halo preWO.

*Squat* (PowerPerfect IIs, SS Lever Belt, gumshield, new sniff)

70/110/150 - using new SS SQ bar, feels delicious, lower back feeling like it is compressing so I'll see how 190 feels.

190 - on unpack I can really feel the compression on lower back, especially when steeping out. Bar flew up.

230 - I asked some lad to pull the mono, BBOOOMMMMM, smashed this up, no real pain in lower back, must be the stepping out which is causing issues. I'm feeling good, I want to go for 6 plates (271kg with bar and catches) but I had 2 angels @LittleLiam and Mat in my ear, saying don't fook yourself up softlad.

260 - this is actually about 258, fook it, sniff in, have to ensure I am sitting more upright, want to get bar lower, need to get depth too, take my time, don't go full berserker mode, down to below parallel and drive, fookin easy. Yes, I'm back, 280 there today. I'm stopping here as my back is still not 100% and I cannot risk anything 8 weeks out.






Critique : need bar much lower and to get more upright to decrease the lower back load.

Buzzing though, feel I may be back on track.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, 272lbs, body feels a little tender and fatigued in lower back and upper back so I have just been stretching and foamrolling etc. I'm in the City today so have prepped my box of 3 jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna/mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced, cheese cubes, black olives. Last time I just gorged on sandwiches, crisps and Coke and I got stomach acid (even after a Ranitidine in the morning).

Plan for the week is heavy bench tomorrow (working up to 155) and heavy DL on Fri (maybe 270 dependent on lower back).

10ml mixed jab went in yesterday (mixed labs, gear, esters, strengths but predominantly Test, Tren, NPP). I'm hoping to use all of this stuff up soon and just go onto Chiron for the run in to comp.

Plan for next week is 275SQ and 290DL and then drop onto Liam's SQ/DL programming for run in (already using BP programming).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench*

Weight : 272lbs. This looks like it won't progress much so I am thinking about adding the fast slin in, 20iu before evening meal.

Aim : 155 * 1, 125 * 3 * 3

Body still feels tender and fatigued from Monday. When I work in City, I do about 4 miles walking (home to station, Moorgate to Fenchurch St and then reverse that to get home) with heavy bag (large MacBook Pro and bits, food etc). I got Trensomnia for first time in years last night so I have had about 5 hours kip too. Once I get going, I'll be fine, stretching has been done already.

50mg Winny, 20mg Cardarine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench*

Tough to get myself up for this one, squirted some liquid Dbol in mouth on way out, how much, no idea, 1ml = 50mg and I was aiming for 2ml but could have been anything.

*Bench* (122+ : wrist wraps, gumshield, chalk, 155 : sniff)

Loads of stretching and machines warming up back, shoulders, triceps and biceps.

60/60/80/80/100/100/122/143 - not full power today but comfortable enough. Decent bars are locked away in subbed room and somebody in there so usually horrible bar.

155 * 1 - no handoff, comfortable enough, some weakness in LHS.

125 * 3, 3, 7 - first two sets real easy, last I pushed a little, some weakness in LHS so stopped at 7, no spotter too.

Not a bad sesh, one of those were you just grind through it. Heavy DL on Friday, bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sleep hasn't been brilliant recently, maybe the Tren effect. Feeling a little sore and tired. I am being called into the office tomorrow so Deads will have to wait until Saturday now. Stretching will continue and maybe an extra days recovery may actually help.


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

do you take any other supplements at the moment? (besides those listed on page 1)

because...like..you take a lot of orals. Even if it's only on workout days!

and thanks btw for the cardarine tip--really nice addition to combat endurance side effects from tren etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The large amounts of tren have been affecting me over the past few days, namely reduced sleep/trensomnia, lethargy, insane heat and also reduced hunger. I have a 10ml mixed jab barrelled up for tomorrow and after that, I will start calculating dosages of injectables. I may switch to Chiron only now for run in : 3g Test, 1g Tren E, 1g NPP.

Weight is 272lbs so still very steady, feeling massive and pumped at all times. I don't look as ripped as I did before August 2017 comp (when I put up pics), maybe this will come as I work towards the comp or maybe it is lack of GH this time.

Deads early in morning, form and tech is paramount, no specific injuries at the moment but my ankle mobility is shocking so have been working intensively on that so I can get into perfect starting position and sit back into lift. Plan is to go to 280+ if all feels good. I plan to squat 275+ on Monday too.

I have been offered a long-term contract role by a large financial institution in the City so I will be speaking to my current employers this morning to find a way forward. Time to start working 5 or 6 days a week now and to earn $$$$. Pro life may be over
















Finals are 7 weeks on Sunday. Still on track for 800, possibly 310/170/320. I reckon I can squat more


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JakobJuice said:


> do you take any other supplements at the moment? (besides those listed on page 1)
> 
> because...like..you take a lot of orals. Even if it's only on workout days!
> 
> and thanks btw for the cardarine tip--really nice addition to combat endurance side effects from tren etc.


 20mg Cardarine.
AI and HCG as needed.
1 anti-histamine (Ceterizine Hydrochloride - general allergies).
1 Ranitidine (stomach acid).

I don't bother with shakes or anything. I cannot be bothered with any supplements any more, I feel they add nothing.

Lots of decent food, plenty of water, lots of rest and sleep are what the body needs.

Orals only 2 or 3 times a week on workout days.

Looking forward to getting my bloods done once I have clear out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Weight : 272lbs

Aim : 260+, 280 would be nice but I am anxious about lower back issues so will not push at this stage.

20mg Cardarine, 50mg Winny, 1 Aromasin on waking.

Body feels OK, I'm struggling with sleep though as mentioned above.

Everything is about the technique today:-

Bar position - over laces.

Hips low, shoulders back, head up.

Tighten hams and glutes.

Drive through heels, push floor away.

Keep bar close to legs at all times.

Smash hips through.

Lots and lots of stretching will be happening before I hit Nortons early.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

50mg Mestanalone, 20mg Halo, squirted liquid Dbol in gob, could have been any amount.

All prep fine apart from lack of sleep.

*Dead* (straps, gumshield, sniff on 280)

60/100/140/180/200 - boom, trying so hard to explode from a very low position, driving through heels. All feel great.

260 - tougher than I would have liked, technique looks fine. Should I go 280 or not. Sniff in, fook it, it's getting it.

280 - back feels ok, lots of air and sniff, ass low, tech feels better, drive off floor, slows at thighs, pull through, nearly all out.






Buzzing off that, back in game after being out with back issue, see how I can recover now for heavy SQ on Mon/Tues.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, lashing down so all usual plans are off. Food is going in tremendously well. Fatigued and tried from 280DL yesterday but no residual injury worries so game on.

Plan going forward is "SQ - BP - DL - REHAB". 8 day rotation of 4 workouts with 48 hours between each workout. Plan is to forge ahead with SQ and DL and hit 300 on both within 3 weeks (drop onto Liam's plan then), BP I'm following Liam's plan and Rehab (LHS and Left Tricep) has been designed in conjunction with Mat.

Stretching, mobility work, exercises and routines are part of my daily routine now.

I have just barrelled up 2*10ml jabs of Infiniti TMT500, the gear must be flowing heavily now as I am taking 1 Aromasin a day.

Important day tomorrow for my future, I'll be travelling into City to meet with the MDs of company I am working for.....

Aiming to SQ 275/280 on Tuesday, bring it on, I will demolish.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench*

Stressful few days with sorting out employment future, two companies were in the running, a large financial institution and current employer (small, bespoke consultancy offering Cloud, Big Data and Delphix services to financial institutions). All sorted now, I am staying where I am but have been offered a senior management role with lots of scope for career progression, learning new skills etc. It is a perm role (other role was contract) so I can now concentrate on powerlifting for next few years
















Sleep has been a massive issue and food has been down so recovery from deads hasn't been optimal, indeed my lower back is fatigued, heavy and firing some electric shocks. Therefore no heavy SQ until 100% so heavy bench today.

Busy day : school run, gym, into City for two appointments.

Aim : 157.5 * 1, 127.5 * 3 * 3


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench*

50mg Winny, 20mg Cardarine, 1 Aromasin on waking.

Squirt of liquid Dbol (have a guess how much?), 30mg Halo. Let's rock.

*Bench* (chalk, gumshield, wrist wraps, sniff)

60/60/60/100/122/143 - lots of stretching and warming up first, not 100% power today, tired from DL and LHS feels vague and underpowered.

157.5 * 1 - sniff in, concentrate now, hand off, smashed this up, so easy.

131 * 3, 3, 6 (AMRAP - slight touch on LHS on 6th rep) - first two sets easy, got lots of air and sniff in and went for it on last, 6th was a total grinder, I had warned spotter not to touch unless I was going to be decapitated. Felt sick, actually dry wretched at end
















Reasonably happy with that, off to City now, 280SQ on Thurs/Fri dependent on work and recovery.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Body feels tired and fatigued, lower back especially. Next up is 280SQ and I will wait until 100%, it may even be Saturday now.

10ml Infiniti TMT500 going in tonight and 10ml in on Saturday.

Form critique :-

BP : Need more arch. Form feels good just need to strengthen LHS.

SQ : bar needs to be lower, sit back more and head up. Ankle mobility is being worked on.

DL : where do I start? Need to drag bar up legs, sit back more and head up. Ankle mobility is being worked on.

Now the job situation has been sorted, all areas of life are now optimal for lifting with no corners being cut. Next week is 290DL, week after is 300SQ and week after that is 300DL - all dependent on how previous lifting goes. I'll drop onto Liam's peaking plan then.

I actually officially start my new job on October 15th which is exactly (to the day) one year since I had my last beer......................session incoming


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The addition of large amounts of Tren has definitely impacted my sleep negatively and I am now getting 5-6 hours a night, I like to get 8 if possible. The lack of sleep is hindering recovery too and I have felt drained this week, with some lower back issues.

Everything else is spot on so I may try adding ZMA first to try to improve length of sleep.

I'm in City today and seeing Mat tomorrow so I plan to SQ on Saturday morning, confident I can hit 280 as long as body is fine.

New title looks as though it will be "Head of Infrastructure Services" - booommm, how did I manage to blag such a senior management role/title


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Final rest day before squatting tomorrow. This week I have really struggled with sleep but got a decent kip last night and also food is going in amazingly well today too. Body fully recovered and ready to go perhaps??

I have also been struggling with lower back but that has eased today. I have been stretching religiously multiple times a day. Only 6 weeks on Sunday to go so I cannot afford any injuries or missed lifts.

10ml Infiniti TMT500 went in Tuesday and 10ml will go in tomorrow. Still using up old stock. No orals.

Seeing Mat at 15:00 to ensure body is all systems go for early squats tomorrow.

Just jumped off the scales (full of food and fluids) at 277lbs/126kgs.

As much food and fluids whilst I lay on sofa watching Ryder Cup - PRO LIFE


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Two interesting findings from the session with Mat.

1. My right ankle mobility was terrible even though left is now hugely improved as I have been working on them for a few weeks. Tightness in right calf so Mat got stuck into it with hands and then Graston tools. Felt looser instantly.

2. Last week I jabbed 10ml into right ass cheek, I had lower right back issues. This week, left jab, lower left back issues. Mat broke the lumps at jab sites down, wow, pain was 10/10 on Richter scale.

Feeling ready for the 280SQ tomorrow, food and fluids ridiculously high today. Plan is 20iu fast slin before large pasta meal for dinner. Anything will be going in food wise this evening.

Lot of stretching and routines tonight and in the morning. Lower left back is nowhere near 100% so hoping I fire into life on the way up to 280 and feel fine.

PreWO will be Cheque Drops, Halotestin, Mestanalone and Dianabol or a selection of these. I'll be lifting early at Nortons, working solo so will have to ask for someone to pull mono and to video the 280.

Bar lower, head up. Bring it.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Love catching up with this. Bravo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Weight : 273lbs/124kg.

Aim : 280kg * 1.

Nortons about 8am, lots and lots of stretching, foamrolling, exercises and routines to do first. Body feels a little tender from the massage but in a good way, hard to assess lower back at moment but feels much improved.

I'll warmup then go 220*1, 250*1 then 280*1 and then fook off. I'm confident as the 260 last time felt real easy.

Bar lower on back, head up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

50mg Halo and Mest.

*Squat* (Power Perfect IIs, SS Lever Belt, gumshield, sniff)

70/110/150/190 - all felt good, trying to keep head up.

235 - Gordon pulling the mono, much heavier than I wanted. Power is down, aggression is down, mentally I am not 100% fired up. I am feeling lower back too, not happy. Must switch on now.

255 - sniff in, tried to get myself up for this, pretty comfortable rep but really feeling lower back. This should have been final warmup but stopping there. Gutted.

I have a 10ml sot barrelled up to go, it may have to go into right quad now FFS!!

I have to now pick myself up, hit decent BP and DL this week. The lack of sleep, worrying about job situation, lower back have all hindered progress, need to get back on the Gain Train. Phaggot.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fookin 45yo today, how did I make it to this age? Anyhow, I have got 5 years PL left in me I reckon so will continue as is.

Both calves very tight and pumped this morning, especially right. I'll be continuing with the ankle mobility stuff.

This week : Heavy bench on Monday. Thu/Fri heavy SQ. Hopefully, I would have hit 280SQ, 168BP and 280SQ by then so can cruise into finals on Liam's peaking plan, still hoping for 800 (tough ask but aim high).

I have to find somewhere to put this 10ml jab, glutes are out so probably right quad FFS.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Fookin 45yo today, how did I make it to this age? Anyhow, I have got 5 years PL left in me I reckon so will continue as is.
> 
> Both calves very tight and pumped this morning, especially right. I'll be continuing with the ankle mobility stuff.
> 
> ...


 Happy Birthday big guy!

And congrats on the new job

x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for birthday wishes @anna1, at my age, you don't tend to celebrate them. My kids seem to enjoy them more than me too.

I had my worst day with lower back for ages yesterday. It is definitely related to the large glute jabs so I'll be jabbing non-EO based Chiron gear into quads from now on (I have a 10ml jab barrelled up on Infiniti TMT500 so will whack this into quads, 5ml each side today).

I had 10 hours kip last night so body is feeling a little better. I have bench today and a visit to Mat to look at my lower back and also my calves which are so tight they are painful.

Weight is 274lbs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bench went well. Lots of stretching and exercises, lower back has eased loads, worked up to a single at 155 paused, which was easy, still not 100% power on LHS. Jumped onto HS Incline Press machine, loads of sets and reps, worked up to 60 a side * 6, feel this heavily in upper LHS scapula area where my major weakness lies. Jumped onto seated OH Tricep Extension machine, full stack, 3 sets of 12, delicious burn in triceps. Done.

I am seeing Mat at 15:10 and will then rest and gauge fitness/recovery etc for when I am ready for 280SQ, maybe Thursday/Friday.

I'll drop onto Liam's plan then.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, in City. Lower back is improving by the day (no more glute jabs). I jabbed 10ml Infiniti TMT500 into right quad yesterday, no issues. It goes without saying that food is as high as possible, fluids/rest have been optimal, still waking too much in night so CBD may be the answer. @pooley1810 where do I order from mate?

Target is 280SQ on Friday.

I didn't get to see Mat yesterday due to being called onto a conf call. I'm going to try to see him once a week in lead up to Brits.

My calves are so tight, painful and are cramping at times. Ankle mobility not improving even though I am doing the exercises and routines. This is the target area now.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> Rest day today, in City. Lower back is improving by the day (no more glute jabs). I jabbed 10ml Infiniti TMT500 into right quad yesterday, no issues. It goes without saying that food is as high as possible, fluids/rest have been optimal, still waking too much in night so CBD may be the answer. @pooley1810 where do I order from mate?
> 
> Target is 280SQ on Friday.
> 
> ...


 10mlz in one man in one site? Jesus... surprised you can walk!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been so busy with sorting new job contract, life in general and visiting prospective Secondary schools for my girl.

The plan was always to rest and hit SQ280 on Friday and that remains the plan.

Lower back is much improved, a little PIP from the 10ml jab into right quad but nothing to worry about, sleep still not great, falling asleep at random times throughout the day etc. Gear/food/fluids/rest are very high indeed, all systems go really.

Working heavily on mobility and everything coming along great apart from ankle mobility which is affected by achilles and/or calf tightness.

I've been rolling my calves/glutes/scapula area with this :-

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005CZVCW8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

8/10 on the Richter pain scale (10 is being boiled alive) and 8/10 on the Richter pleasure scale (10 is unloading into Liz Hurley).

I'll be jabbing 500mg of Tren A tonight. From Sunday it is 10ml Chiron TNT500 every week. Addition of Tren A when I feel like it too (run up to big lifts).

Boom, let's fookin do it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Aim : 280kg

Prep has gone OK, body may be struggling a little. Sleep is still broken, CBD oil will be sourced now ASAP. I am on 2 Ranitidine a day as stomach acid is debilitating. I jabbed 400mg Tren A last night, I had 500 in there but got horrendous Tren cough at 400 so had to bin it.

20mg Cardarine, 50mg Winny and E2 control has gone in (Raloxifene, Nolva and Aromasin) as I had a little gyro flare up from the liquid Dianabol, very rare for me but under control. 50mg Halo pre-WO, Nortons solo, minimal reps.

No real injury worries, lower back seems OK, tightness in calves, all stretching/exercises have been done.

Lifting about 09:15 after school run. Bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Weight is down, probably due to addition of Tren and the E2 meds. Feeling massive and pumped.

50mg Halo. All prep good.

*SQUAT* (Power Perfect IIs, SS Lever Belt, SBDs, gumshield, sniff)

70/70/110/150/190 - all stepped out, power is very high indeed, feeling lower back a little, will get the mono pulled now.

230 - boom, nothing on bar.

255 - again, real easy, like nothing on bar, fookin game on.

276 - I should have went 280+ but not 100% confident in mobility issues, loads of spotters etc, very aggressive, smash it down, drive up, feels real easy.






Critique : head needs to be pointing upwards.

Game on, if I had 100% mobility, I could harness full power and would smash 320 in comp.

5 weeks to Brits. I'm feeling good.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Weight is 273lbs, 5 weeks tomorrow from Finals. Food and fluids are as high as possible. Slin will be going in every night before big meal, I'll try 30iu tonight. 10ml of Chiron TTN500 will be going in once a week with 500mg Tren Ace night before big lift. Each morning 50mg Winstrol and 20mg Cardarine. Pre-WO will be whatever I feel like, I have a selection. Feeling really good, massive and pumped at all times, only slight issue is very tight calves. I am stretching morning and night for all problematic areas and will keep doing that until Finals.

I'll fly to Glasgow on Friday 9th, weight in between 09:00-11:00 on Saturday 10th and then lift on Sunday 11th (280/300/310, 155/165/170, 290/310/320), flying home that same night. I'm staying at Premier Inn, Bearsden.

Anyhow rest day, football with boy and then into town to hunt down some birthday present for missus with kids.

Bench on Monday, I'll be in City Tues/Wed. Permanent jobs starts Monday 15th.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

5 weeks today to comp. Here is the plan (thanks to Liam):-

3 sessions a week. SQ/DL alternate weeks, heavy bench and volume bench with rehab.

WC 08/10/2018 - Deload.

WC 15/10/2018 - 290SQ, 160BP, Vol BP (140*4*4) and rehab.

WC 22/10/2018 - 300DL, 165BP, Vol BP (142.5*4*4) and rehab.

WC 29/10/2018 - 300SQ, 170BP, Vol BP (145*4*4) and rehab.

WC 05/11/2018 - Rest.

WC 11/11/2018 - Comp.

280/300/310

155/165/170

290/310/320

It's time to lift like a *MAN*.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Deload Day 1*

The phaggotry is immense. I was sat outside Nortons feeling cold and totally unmotivated and had to drag myself out of the warm car kicking and screaming. Did I mention that phaggotry is immense?

Anyway this week is 3 deload sessions mainly focusing on BB type work, upper body, tri and scap rehab, DL form etc. No heavy DL and or SQ.

Also a detox week too. I have been feeling shite over weekend, dizzy, light headed and feel like I'm having hypos (I did jab 10ml Infiniti TMT500 last week and 500mg Tren Ace on Thursday so that may have something to do with it). No jabs/orals or anything this week.

*HS Incline Press Machine* - (per side) 20*10, 30*10, 40*8, 50*8, 60*6, then worked down until failure on 40 and 30.

*CG Seated Pulley Row* - 3 sets of 10, focusing on scapula area.

*CGPD* - 3 sets of 10, focusing on scapula area.

*Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine* - 3 sets of 15 with full stack.

Doesn't look much, but felt tired at end, mega pumped, especially pecs and tris.

City tomorrow and Wednesday so may have to do DL form Thursday and a similar session to today on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today and tomorrow due to work commitments but it works quite well on this deload week.

I saw Mat yesterday afternoon who tested ankle mobility (much improved) and then worked on my calves which was disgustingly bad (almost as bad as when he worked on my torn hammy). Also worked on upper back, scap and neck area. I'm a little tender today but nothing untoward.

No e2 meds this morning and I am feeling a little better already. I hope to be 100% for an all-out attack on the last 4 weeks before comp with very high gear/food/weights.

Sleep has been improved last few nights and I haven't ordered the CBD oil yet either.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Deload Day 2*

Weight is 274lbs which is 124.3kg so bang on the money with no cut required. I'll keep on doing what I am doing. I'm feeling massive and pumped at all times, physique is decent in the morning, no real issues at the moment too so onwards and upwards.

Deload was needed, I think I'll be better for it. I did 15 hours work (inc travelling etc) on Tuesday and another long day yesterday. Glad to be at home today and tomorrow so I can workout and sleep/rest. Today is DL form and tomorrow upper body.

I'm starting on the Chiron TTN today and will be pinning 10ml a week. No daily orals just pre-WO.

Flights are booked to finals, I am flying up on Friday, weigh in Sat, comp Sunday and then flying back on Sunday (departs 19:10 so hope everything runs smooth time wise).

I am looking forward to hitting 290SQ sometime next week now, I will be prepping for that from today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got off a call between 09:00-10:00 and have now been called into office to debrief before we go to client site (I don't officially start until Monday as well). No gym, no jab, think this job is going to be more onerous than originally envisaged and pro life is definitely over.

Another issue is that I will be on client sites most of the time so I cannot crack open my box with jacket spuds, tuna mayo, boiled eggs and cheese - stink the gaff out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Deload Day 2*

Feeling totally unmotivated. Only second day in gym this week and no more planned. Work is ruthless too.

HS Incline Bench Machine - only worked up to 50kg a side but did plenty and plenty of reps and sets. Feel it primarily in left scap area.

DL - no kit and working on form so only worked up to 220kg, did 4 singles, swapping grip over each time. I have never done left hand under before and actually found that it felt stronger today. Something to explore after comp perhaps.

Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine - 3 sets of 15 with full stack.

Volume will be dialled back with weight s going up and with the workload in new job being so high. I need to hit 290SQ next week and it may have to be Friday.

10ml Chiron TTN500 went in high up on right quad. I'll try to get some slin in again but can never be fooked with it. Food has been mega high this week though so will jump on scales in morning.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> Work is ruthless too


 New job mate. You don't realise how much it saps energy thinking about how to execute what you get paid for. I was the same in the job I'm doing now. Give it a few weeks and I'll settle down.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 274lbs which is 124.2kg so perfect. I'll keep doing what I am doing.

Right quad is very tight and swollen from the big jab yesterday. Everything else is going great.

Due to the new job, I may only be able to get to the gym on Friday when I work from home and Sunday. Therefore I'll bench this Sunday and plan will now look like this (volume bench dropped), just two sessions a week:-

WC 15/10/2018 - 290SQ, 160BP and rehab.

WC 22/10/2018 - 300DL, 165BP and rehab.

WC 29/10/2018 - 300SQ, 170BP and rehab.

WC 05/11/2018 - Rest.

WC 11/11/2018 - Comp.

So Sunday is 160BP and rehab and Friday is 290SQ. The volume feels right anyhow as when I am near max, I take a long time to recover and a 290SQ will take a lot out of me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> New job mate. You don't realise how much it saps energy thinking about how to execute what you get paid for. I was the same in the job I'm doing now. Give it a few weeks and I'll settle down.


 Hope so mate, give it a few weeks and see how it is!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight 279lbs/127kg - no idea where that spike in weight has come from. I wanted to be 127/128kg and slightly cut into the comp so I'm relaxed. Will keep diet cleaner now.

Gear flu has cleared but feel dehydrated and wooly-headed, maybe from the Codeine.

Aim is 160*1 but if it feels good, go for 2.

40mg Halo pre-WO, 08:00 at Nortons, solo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Prep not the greatest due to severe gear flu yesterday, 90mg Codeine down me yesterday evening, made my sleep very dreamy and me very dehydrated. I watched the boxing so sleep was short too.

On the flip side I'm feeling massive and pumped.

*Bench* (122 + : chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield, 160 : sniff)

60/60/80/100/122 - feeling very strong today, these are pumping up, slight concern is left tricep pumping and burning (not recovered from Friday?).

143 * 1 - fook me, welcome back to gay benching, severe weakness on LHS, gutted, phaggot, raging.

143 * 1 - much tighter, clean rep, nice.

160 * 1 - 100% all out, no pause, weakness on LHS, right smashed up, disappointed.

Excuses : I wasn't recovered from Friday and the gear flu meant that my strength was nowhere near 100%.

SQ290 on Friday now. No more phaggotry allowed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 278lbs/126kg, I can see this climbing and then having a 4 or 5kg cut in final week. That should be fine I hope.

Right quad is swelled magnificently from the 10ml jab, red, hot and difficult to bend. Will be fine.

Weekend was a write off due to gear flu, I'm just glad I'm OK-ish this morning as I have to present a demo to a large financial client in the City.

No gym until 290SQ on Friday, eat/sleep/drink/rest as much as possible.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been struggling with the new job (up for 04:30 yesterday, into City, home for 17:30 changed and out to boy's footy training until 19:30, food, bed, back up for 04:30 etc), weight (just jumped off scales at 280lbs/20st) and lethargy from the large amounts of gear. I've been randomly falling asleep too and waking myself up snoring (train, tube, canteen at work etc etc).

All will settle down in time so no major issues. Body feels fine with regards to injuries, no major issues. Right quad still heavily swelled and cannot bend fully but all should be good for Friday. I was meant to jab 5ml tonight but cannot face it. May try it tomorrow.

I've ordered Cerberus Extreme 2.5m Knee Wraps, arrive Thursday, I will use first time when I squat 290 on Friday. I'll use them in comp too, not worth putting myself at disadvantage if every other fooker is using them.

Everything will remain as high as possible and all eyes on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tiredness still a factor. Long hours in new job and it is stressful (two presentations to UK and USA based clients on Wednesday, only about 30 each time via Skype but imperative that we smashed it). Really enjoying it though and will start building a team soon.

Body is fine, no injury issues, I haven't been stretching at all so did some tonight. No issue with right quad.

Plan is to hit 290SQ tomorrow at Nortons at 09:00. Probably Dbol and Halo for pre-WO.

New 2.5m Cerberus Extreme knee wraps arrived today so will use them for first time tomorrow.

500mg Precision Tren A went in tonight for power and aggression.

Food/fluids/rest/sleep will be very high and I am really pumped to hit this tomorrow.

I'm approximately 20st, feeling massive and pumped at all times.

Bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Weight : 277lbs

Aim : 290kg

Prep has been good, squirt of liquid Dbol and 50mg Halo. Let's rock, solo at Nortons.

Beautiful morning for lifting. Using mono at Nortons with SS Squat Bar.

*SQ* (Power Perfect IIs, SS lever belt, SBD knee sleeves, gumshield, sniff on 265, Cerberus Extreme 2.5m knee wraps on 265)

70/110/150/190 - all so fast I didn't feel them, this is game on.

230 - light weight, down fine, hit bottom, felt something in left front quad, stopped but then powered it up. Not good, feel tender area, it isn't torn or ripped but something not right. Do I go again or bin it. 3 weeks to comp. Go again.

265 - wraps on, what a fookin ball ache to get wraps on, I tried it myself, couldn't manage it, shouted one of the lads who helped, sweating and out of breath by the time I got under bar, unrack, feels ok, down, smash out of hole, slows down and powers up, 99% all out. I'll have to stop here, I'm not 100%, is it the left quad issue, tiredness from new job, age or just complete and utter phaggotry. I feel very disappointed TBH, dreams of 800+ are dissipating into the cloud of phaggotry permeating from me.

Hari Kiri time. Fook this.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Definitely the new job mate. As before, when you settle in it'll free a bit more energy up. Chin up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Struggling with lethargy and tiredness, in bed for 20:00, could not be fooked to go the gym this morning.

Mestanalone, Halotestin, Dianabol, Cardarine and Caffeine sorted that out.

Weight is hovering around 125/126kg so bang on.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield, sniff on 160)

Lots of stretching and upper back exercises (seated rows, CGPD to chest etc).

60/60/100/100/122 - all feel good, nice tech, power fine.

143 - weakness in LHS.

160 - decided to move my grip over by one finger (usually ring finger on the bar ring, now right little finger and left middle finger), this would give right more work to do and left less work to do in theory. Worked a treat, bar moved really well, no issues, really felt it on right hand side lower back, maybe lower lat but pretty easy. I'll now keep this 'cheat' in going forward to the comp.

100 * 8 - slow, controlled, ensuring LHS is working hard.

3 weeks to finals today, need to keep on cracking on, two big lifts left I reckon, 300SQ and 165BP. Also some tech and speed work.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just checked BP : 130/65, that is fine, if it gets any higher, I'll introduce meds (Lisinopril or Ramipril).

RHR, as always, was very high. 100 (average of 3). This is too high really and not great for heart health, will defo have some downtime after British Finals. I'm meant to be competing in BPU in Jan at Folkestone but see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Not too much to report. Lethargy is still high but that is to be expected when you have the perfect storm of new job (long hours, pressure etc), weight (20st+), heavy gear, heavy food etc etc. Struggling with PIP high on left quad so will squat on Sunday morning probably.

Focus has been on job and recovery so let's see how Sunday goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is steady at 125kg so bang on, lots of sleep/rest so lethargy has been dropping a touch. PIP high on left quad has been ridiculous, looks/feels more like an allergic reaction with the area swelling up massively, I seem to be having issues over the past year or so with these type of reactions, is it overuse of certain sites, is it the concentration of the gear now, is it the amount of gear going in or just body changing? Anyhow, 5.5ml went into right glute yesterday as I have to push on until the comp.

I was meant to be squatting tomorrow but may have to bench and then squat during the week. Comp is 2 weeks tomorrow, once I get BP and SQ out of the way, I'll know where I am.

Food and fluids as high as possible, no orals/slin/GH etc etc. I binned all of my whey powders yesterday as I never use them any more, I use no supplements now.

After the issues and travails of this prep, I just want to get on the platform and take my fookin anger out on the lifts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BP and DL Opener Day*

With left quad still severely swollen from the jab, then I planned to do BP only. All pre-WO in, prep is good. Solo at Nortons.

*BP* (143 : chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield, 155 : sniff).

60/60/100/122/143 - all paused, all powerful, this bar has different width rings so that has fooked me up.

155 - asked a guy to hand off, he was rapido, put me off a little, down easy, paused, lost shape and just muscled it up, shite rep, I got it but will now drop opener to 150.

Comp BP : 150/160/?

Anger and aggression off the scale due to pre-WO and BP so fook it, DL is getting it, quad will have to man up.

*DL* (260 : gumshield, straps, 280 : sniff)

100/140/180/220/260 - all moving really well, tech is better, head up, back more upright, bar closer to shins. Fook it, let's go for 280.

280 - again tech much better, about 90% all out, felt good, moved pretty well.

Comp DL : 280/300/?

Left quad is killing me now but no fooks given.

Rest and recovery for SQ now on Friday where I will attempt 280 in wraps. Should be comfortable enough. If it is, then SQ : 280/300/? which will give me 760 on 2nd lifts and allow me to push closer to 800 on 3rd lifts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 126kg straight out of bed so I'll be a little careful now. Feel OK this morning, little fatigued in the right places but no issues. Sleep/rest/food/fluids all bang on.

I'll start getting the gear in properly now. Limiting factor is sites to be honest. Mat states no more quad shots but I'm sure 3ml and less will be fine. Glutes will be 5ml. I'd like to shoot 2ml TTN500 and 1ml Tren E 200 3 times a week equating to 1800 Test E, 1200 Tren E and 600 NPP. I'll just have to see how glutes and quads hold up. If I can get more in, I will.

All eyes now on Friday. 280SQ in wraps is minimum requirement.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All is going well, 10 days to comp, food/fluids/rest/sleep all very high indeed, I seem to be adapting to new job and the long hours. I'll weigh myself on Saturday morning and adjust from there.

Immediate aim is to squat tomorrow, my recovery from deads on Sunday is glacial and I can feel lower back and posterior chain tiredness and fatigue!! I was hoping to squat 280/290 in wraps but I may need to work on tech in wraps (only used Cerberus 2.5m wraps once) with a light weight, maybe 250. I'll go by feel.

I have been jabbing 5.5ml of gear every 2 days for last 4 days, in glutes. Tuesday was 4.5ml Infiniti Tren E 200 and 1ml Chiron TTN 500 = 1000mg Tren E, 300mg Test E and 100mg NPP. No issues with jab site on right glute. I'm jabbing again tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQ and BP Day*

All prep good, working solo at Nortons. Plan was for 150BP and then 250SQ. I'm still feeling lower back fatigue and won't push SQ too much as recovery is more important to me now.

*BP* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield, sniff)

60/60/100/100/133 - feeling really good today, tech feels bang on and power is high.

153 - felt light on unrack, paused on chest, drove it up very easy indeed. Buzzing!!

*SQ* (SBD knee sleeves, SS lever belt, sunshield, sniff)

65/105/145/190 - loving the mono and the SS Squat bar, feeling really good.

230 - very fast but feel lower back. Also, because of the amount of tren in at the moment, I'm struggling to get air in between reps.

252 - felt light on back, down, nice and deep, drove up, decent speed, not 100% speed though and a little more difficult than I would have liked.

Openers : 270 (wraps), 150, 280.

Rest now until the comp next Sunday, plenty of fluids/food/rest/sleep.

SQ : 270/290/310

BP : 150/160/165

DL : 280/300/320

I'll have to revisit this prep after the comp, I am not as strong as I should be after I have put so much effort in. The new job didn't help and I've had a few issues. Something to think about and consider for later.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 124.7kg which is spot on, I'll definitely tighten diet this week so there are no surprises on Saturday morning.

Woke up yesterday morning with very sore throat and was ridiculous this morning. Lemsips going in along with anaesthetic throat spray. As it would definitely effect the lifting, I'll make doc's appointment for after work unless I can find a walk-in somewhere in the City. Maybe antibiotics to clear it up quickly?

Apart from that, fook all, just keep foods/fluids/rest/sleep optimal. I'll be jabbing 2.5ml gear a night (mainly test/tren quick esters), considering an oral and am looking forward to lifting.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cleaning diet up a little from yesterday so weight is 276lbs which equates to 125.2kg. More work to do but won't be an issue.

Major issue is heavy cold with very sore throat and lots of shite on chest. Initial infection outbreak has passed so now just recovery from it, so much heavy green stuff coming up from chest and finding it hard to breathe. 4 days to comp though.

1.5ml Chiron TTN500 and 1.5ml Infiniti Tren A 100 last night, will repeat every night now. 50mg Winny per day too. Cardarine and Aromasin too.

No more weight sessions, 1 hour massage with Mat on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 124.6kg so still tight at weight.

If this wasn't finals, I'd be pulling out. Manflu in full swing, just hope it doesn't affect strength too much. Fooker.

No gear at all, I'm just trying to recover and be healthy.

Fly tomorrow night.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 270lbs which is 122.5kg so well under. I'm seeing Mat for an hour today, 12:30-13:30 and then flying tonight, weigh in at 09:00 tomorrow.

Chest and throat is still really shitted up but just have to see how I feel today. Yesterday was worst day but hope I am over worst now and I can lift decent on Sunday.

Nothing else to report really, keeping rest/sleep/fluids very high and controlling diet (within reason).


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Weight is 270lbs which is 122.5kg so well under. *I'm seeing Mat for an hour today,* 12:30-13:30 and then flying tonight, weigh in at 09:00 tomorrow.
> 
> Chest and throat is still really shitted up but just have to see how I feel today. Yesterday was worst day but hope I am over worst now and I can lift decent on Sunday.
> 
> Nothing else to report really, keeping rest/sleep/fluids very high and controlling diet (within reason).


 @Matt6210 better get the lube ready mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flight was delayed due to severe weather conditions at Luton so didn't get into bed until 01:00.

Weighed in this morning at 121.5KG so miles under. Setup looks decent. Bulldog has lost a lot of weight. One SHW lifter (190kg BW) is going for a 440SQ. Will defo watch that. Also I met one of the competitors in my cat but he is opening about 100kg less than me.

260/150/270 is what I have put down for openers. I'll see how warmups go, I may even drop these if needed. Primary job is to win the title, secondary is total, good if I can post a big one of course.

Robbie Stewart will be there to help me and also to video.

I feel tired today, hungry and dehydrated but that is being sorted. I still have the heavy cold but hoping it won't affect the lifting too much.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck today mate. Hope you smash it!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick overview to what was a relatively disappointing day.

SQ (wraps) - managed to smash a 302.5kg PB but this was all out. Video will be up when I can.

BP - 150 went up fine but was untidy, failed 157.5 and then got 157.5 only to be red lighted. Really disappointed with this.

DL - tweaked my back in warmup, Robbie Stewart helping me recover, I dropped opener down to 240 which was really easy but got red lighted for putting bar down too quickly (we think) and then got 240 easy. Back was in spasm and I had won category so I spewed it there.

I am GPC British Champion (M2, u125kg, raw with wraps) but total was poor and bench was shite.

Full write up when I can, I'm flying back soon (at Glasgow airport now) and fly to Denmark tomorrow for this working week. No gym. Aim for BPU in January, fix up bench and try to post decent total.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

302.5KG SQ


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Congratulations @Huntingground !

Surely you expected more of yourself but considering your illness wow !

x


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> total was poor and bench was shite.


 More food, more gear required :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : away in Copenhagen all last week, was tired and still not well so didn't train and just worked, ate and then slept. Arrived back home at 02:00 Saturday morning so was fooked all weekend too. My little girls birthday on Saturday so just spent time with her, my Mum was down, up and out for 04:00 this morning and back in Copenhagen. Absolutely freezing too!!

Plan : Squats/BP on Saturday, DL/BP next Saturday. Not sure about this week, don't think my hotel has a gym, called The Phoenix in Copenhagen, looks decent hotel.

Thinking about the comp, as I wasn't 100%, the SQ took a hell of a lot out of me, weakened me significantly for the rest of the day, meaning I really struggled on the bench and then tweaked my back. I am competing in BPU at Folkestone in Jan so will aim for that.

Plan is no gear at all for 4 weeks, blood test and go from there. Not sure if it is because of illness or not, but defo not 100% for last few weeks so close attention will be paid to the blood test, any issues, I'll cruise for decent amount of time and compete natty like Liam in Folkestone


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Congratulations @Huntingground !
> 
> Surely you expected more of yourself but considering your illness wow !
> 
> x


 Thank you Anna!!



lewdylewd said:


> More food, more gear required :thumb


 Defo on the menu for next comp mate, no more phaggotry will be tolerated


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Starting to feel better with more energy so will hit the hotel gym tonight, probably not much there but anything to tick over. Hotel is ostentatious, almost Louis XIV with marble and chandeliers everywhere, close to royal palace. I'm walking about in there with shorts, t shirt and bullet head, ZFG. Copenhagen is ridiculously expensive, went to a Thai last night (not massage!!), soup, chicken satay starter, chicken red curry with extra rice, 2 small cokes, 500DKR = £60. Good job it is on expenses otherwise I'd be going Netto
















Everything going well, get this week and next week out of the way and I'll be back in London and full steam ahead for Folkestone. I am going to compete on just Test, low dose (1g or less I think).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I managed to go the hotel gym on Tuesday (DBs up to 20kg, no kit) and basically did upper LHS stretches with the DBs. Felt weak but loosened up nicely and got rid of aches and strains.

Still very drained of energy with deep tiredness. I think the illness, comp and then the working away (under pressure as being left to sort this project out on my own, my first one on a customer site alone, issues due to DK settings on database and servers etc) has really taken it out of me, I am swerving the gym this weekend, get the third and final week of this overseas project out of the way and then start training for Folkestone.

Also, as mentioned above, I haven't been feeling great, dizzy spells (maybe hypos even though food is ridiculous, 5 full size chocolate bars after dinner most nights etc), sex drive non-existent, I feel like hormones all over the place. I jabbed 750mg of test yesterday, threw an AI in and jabbed some HCG so see how I feel this week. I'm defo clearing out for a while, blood test and then 4 week blast into Folkestone (I would qualify natty and untrained anyhow).

With being away all week, when I get back I have no time for anything with dealing with house and issues and seeing kids. Hoping to be working in London for a good stint now, sort body/training out, enjoy Xmas and go again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in Copenhagen, long, long days, up at 03:45 yesterday for flight, in office until 18:00 so food and sleep. Immediate improvement in mood, feel and general wellbeing after jabbing the test at the weekend. My thoughts are this : I was ramping up the NPP/Deca/Tren/19 Nors into the finals and lowering the test, the test may have dropped/cleared out to a low level pretty quickly but the 19 Nors were hanging about as they tend to do, making me feel like a phaggot.

More energy, vigour and will defo hit the gym this weekend now.

Project going well, looking forward to being back from Friday


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back on the scene, like a sex machine.

Hit Nortons this morning, no real plan, BP and DL.

Pre-WO was an argument with the missus, works better than Halo.

BP - having issues with LHS and left front delt, worked up to 122 * 3.

DL - worked up to 240 * 1.

Found it tough today, I couldn't be assed going, missus did me a favour, anybody know anybody with a funeral director's to get rid of the body.

Back to some semblance of a plan - Fri and Sun next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Been enjoying time off, just cruising on test, clearing out, food mega high, weight between 270-275lbs so that is perfect.

Sent away for Well Man test from Medichecks so will cruise until Jan 1st, take that and wait for results.

Training now starts for Folkestone on 27th Jan. Liam Salmon is designing the training with SQ/DL alternate weeks and BP twice a week with accessories. He has decided to ease me into the programme with the below
















*Friday 07/12/2018*

Sleeved Squat 220*4r*5s

Wrapped Squat 255*1r*1s

FFS, I better get eating
















I'm hoping for 750+ at Folkestone and nudging towards 800 if possible.

2019 will be my last year of PL I think and then I'll be switching to BB-type training, narrower waist and bigger arms. I'll probably never do it though so take that comment with a pinch of salt!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Been enjoying time off, just cruising on test, clearing out, food mega high, weight between 270-275lbs so that is perfect.
> 
> Sent away for Well Man test from Medichecks so will cruise until Jan 1st, take that and wait for results.
> 
> ...


 May be a nice change for you mate, how long you been power lifting? You won't do it... see your lifts going down you'll think f**k this...

like me I've cut once but couldn't handle my lifts and clothes sizes going down, trained to long just trying to be big.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Aim for today is above. I haven't squatted since the comp so interested to see how I get on today.

[email protected]

*SQ* (SBD knee sleeves, PowerPerfect IIs, SS Lever Belt, gumshield, sniff, mono pulled for 220+)

Bar/70/110/150/190 - all stepped out, all felt great, pausing at bottom for 3s, ATG, using them as warmups and stretches. Also stretching in between sets.

220 * 5 - tough.

220 * 5 - tougher, got to 3 and had to spit gumshield out, struggling for air.

220 * 5 - took 5 mins of almost hyperventilating to get enough air in to go again, easiest set of the lot, feeling electric shock in lower right hand side of back, same as comp?, I'll crack on.

220 * 5 - very, very tough, 100% all out, big problem with lower back so spewing it there. Hobbling about trying to put weights away, if I put chin to chest I feel elec shock in lower right back.

Bailed the 255 with wraps.

I'm seeing Mat at 17:10 so he can work on it and give me some advice/stretches/routines etc.

Food and drink going in. Life is great!! I'm a simple man, gym, full belly, empty sack, done, life complete :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> May be a nice change for you mate, how long you been power lifting? You won't do it... see your lifts going down you'll think f**k this...
> 
> like me I've cut once but couldn't handle my lifts and clothes sizes going down, trained to long just trying to be big.


 I've been lifting 9 years, won SM contest in 3rd year (trained SM once), won first PL comp in 2017 and won Brits in 2018.

I've cut down before to mid-240s and felt like a pencil neck :lol: , soon started bulking again.

You know how it is : when bulking, you think about cutting, when cutting, think about bulking. Can never win!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

I've been a broken man since squats, legs have been so tender and lower back playing up. Painkillers and Winny in pre-WO.

I've forgotten what Liam has programmed for me and no sign of spreadsheet so I'm guessing 125 * 3r * 5s. As I am so broken and struggling to get the gym, no accessories today.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, gumshield, chalk).

Bar/60/100 - concentrating on scapula retraction, gripping bar tight and whole body staying coiled. Feels fine.

125 * 3r * 5s - pretty tough actually, LHS weakness showing on 3rd rep of each set. I was mentally tracking my left scapula and noticed that under pressure, it tracks outward and I then use ancillary muscles to drag the bar up - that is why I get sore in left front delt, left trap and other muscles around scapula. My LHS feels much smaller than RHS too so I reckon Mat may be bang on with his diagnosis. I'll see the osteoporosis ASAP. Anyway, this was pretty tough, glad to get it out of the way.

Next session is Tuesday, bench at Nortons, no idea how I am going to make time but needs must......


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Nortons solo at rush hour, hell on earth TBH. Quick in and out.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, gumshield, chalk).
Bar/60/100feeling big and strong today, bench will always bring me back down to each though.
127.5 * 4r * 4s - fired through first 3 sets, fourth set I had a touch on 4th rep. Pretty tough, left shoulder causing a lot of pain.

Seated OHP machine - 2 sets of 10.

Tricep OH extension machine - 2 sets of 10.

Nautilus bicep curls - 2 sets of 10.

Feeling pretty pumped, sitting around 20st, neck is over 20" now too so still growing, just wish I could bench


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Next session is Friday morning : DL230 * 3r * 6s.

Lower right back still a little niggly, I need to do more stretching but I am up for 04:00 and don't get in until 17:00 so time is tight, evenings are busy too (Mon : u9 footy training, Tue : Nortons for BP, Wed : regular appointment) so don't have great deal of time left. I will try my best to incorporate into daily schedule.

I give blood this evening so immortality shall be eternal.

Nothing back from Osteo yet.

I am using 500mg Test E pw at the moment and will continue with this until I have my blood test (around Xmas/New Year). I will stay on Test and preWO orals all the way into Folkestone, aims are SQ300+, BP150+, DL300+.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Huntingground you still training 3x per week ?

I've got a meet in April and thinking to f**k off the shoulder nonsense and just go 3x per week squat, bench, deadlift for the recovery


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> @Huntingground you still training 3x per week ?
> 
> I've got a meet in April and thinking to f**k off the shoulder nonsense and just go 3x per week squat, bench, deadlift for the recovery


 Hello mate,

Tough to get my training in due to time constraints but essentially goes like this.

SQ/DL - alternate weeks as it takes me time to recover now at my age.

BP - twice a week due to my gimpy left shoulder.

Week 1 : Tues : BP, Fri : SQ, Sun : BP

Week 2 : Tues : BP, Fri : DL, Sun : BP

Using more volume this time too. Competing at Folkestone in BPU on 27th Jan. SQ300+, BP150+ and DL300+.

What fed and what comp are you competing in? GPC?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Tough to get my training in due to time constraints but essentially goes like this.
> 
> ...


 the numbers youre shifting are bound to knock the piss out of you a bit too

the lilliebridge method is based similar with the squat and dead alternating between heavy and light for alternating lifts each week

my max are only squat 255 in sleeves and dead 260 so i can get away with hitting each lift heavy once per week as is less stress on my low back

ive always gone a 1-2x per week freq on all lifts usually spread over 4 days but i remember seeing in your log during your prep that you were doing a 3x split and as i mentioned the lilliebridges run something similar so that you always have a days rest between each sesh to maximize recovery 
plus im really starting to loath ohp and generally shoulder work i just find fannying about

still mulling it all over but my prep starts mid Jan for GPC meet on April 7th

loose but certainly achievable numbers for me this far out is Sq 260-265 (wraps) / Bp 165/ Dl 255 (squats always rape my dead) on a conservative (for me) stack but that may change as the comp gets closer and the dbol and tren in my draw start calling for me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Correct mate, 3 times a week allows optimal recovery times, I could never work out two days on the bounce even for different body parts/muscles/lifts. Also I do throw some accessories in on BP day, you can do a little upper back, OHP, Tris, Bis etc.....

Good numbers, I'll be following along mate, good luck.

I'll be doing a GPC qualifier around that time too, I'm down Herts way so anywhere London/Herts based will be the target........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*2019 Comps*

Jan 27 : BPU Qualifier @ Folkestone.

Mar 24 : GPC-GB London Qualifier @ Genesis Gym.

Aug 18 : GPC-GB British Finals.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dead day. I have to be in Canary Wharf for 10:30 so an early 06:00 session at Nortons is in order. DL230 * 3r * 6s. I reckon that will be quite tough, not done any dead reps for a while.

Work has become somewhat silly recently with me up at 04:00 but not getting back home until late evening, starting to affect my sleep/rest/food etc. We work alongside a large US software company, we/they sell the software, we install/configure it and then provide ongoing managed services to the client. Anyhow the Q4 period is the most intense for the salesmen trying to hit targets so work is crazy, hitting most large banks in the City. I had to cancel giving blood on Wednesday as I had to work late 

Anyway, zero stretching has been done and lower right back is still slightly niggly. Hoping deads will be OK. Will be focusing on form as weight is fine.

Just jumped off scales at 280lbs. Gear is 500mg Test E per week until blood test (it is high as I may still have Tren/Deca hanging about from comp and when I dropped the test, I turned very phaggot-like, becoming emotional watching Peppa pig etc). Blood Test over Xmas/New Year, that is primary aim to get all clear for 2019.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Aim : 230 * 3r * 6s

Weight : 280lbs

First time of doing heavyish dead reps on Liam's training programme. No food, lots of fluids and 100mg Winny. Nortons was busy at 06:00.

*Deads* (all straps, gumshield, sniff)

230 * 3 * 4s - weight is not a killer, it is the strength endurance, spat gumshield out on 2nd rep of second set, heavy breathing between sets with decent rests, all out on third rep on fourth set. Trying to emulate Brian Shaw with a deep sit then lift from there, seemed to help, will keep it in.

220 * 3 * 2s - just about got through these with sniff, getting really tired now.

Good start, the aim was to get the volume in, found it very tough.

FOOKED.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Aim : 127.5 * 3r * 4s

Awake in night as lower right back was causing me discomfit so I got up to watch Canelo destroy Rocky, back to bed and then in gym for 08:00. Feeling battered, 100mg Winny and painkillers, lower back is an issue.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield)

60/60/100/100/122 - cannot get feet flat on floor so using the balls of my feet for a little leverage. Doesn't seem to be affecting anything really.

127.5 * 3r * 4s - all comfortable apart from last rep on 3rd and 4th set where LHS weakness showed and I had to lose form to get it up. Pain from LHS shoulder.

Nautilus bicep curl machine - 3 sets of 10 reps, amazing burn and pump.

I was meant to be doing shoulders and tris but postpone these until Tuesday. It was an achievement just getting to the gym today so I'm pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Aim : 135 * 3r * 4s

Nortons so busy at this time.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield)
60/60/100/100/125 - all fine, tech feels good, power seems OK.
135 * 3r * 4s - all comfortable apart from last rep on 4th set where LHS weakness showed and I had to squirm around to get it up. Hardly any pain from left shoulder area.

Seated OHP machine - 2 sets of 10 reps.
Nautilus bicep curl machine - 2 sets of 10 reps.
Seated OH tricep extension machine - 2 sets of 10 reps.

Feeling decent at the moment, low gear and high food is working just fine at this time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lower back has been giving me a little grief on and off this week so may go for SQ tomorrow or Saturday dependent on how it is.

SQ (Sleeves) : 235 * 3r * 5s

SQ (Wraps) : 265 * 1

The issue with the schedule is twofold : one is that I am fooked from the rep work with back burnt out, two is that I have nobody able to put wraps on me. If I was fresh, I'd smash 265 with sleeves anyhow. Just have to see how it goes.

Weight was 277lbs this morning and feeling big, strong and healthy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Aim : 235 * 3r * 5s

I am using the new technique today, brining knees in when I drive from hole.

100mg Winny/50mg Mest. All prep perfect. Solo at Nortons.

*Squat* (SBD knee sleeves, belt/gumshield from 190, sniff/mono being pulled from 235).

Bar/70/110/150/190 - feels tremendous, new technique feels spot on, just a touch of movement in knee area, bringing them in less than an inch when I start to drive from hole.

235 * 3 - very tough, fook me how am I going to get through 5 sets.

235 * 3 - boom, power switched on, smashed these easily, new tech is bang on.

235 * 3 - again, powerful, controlled, deep, love this.

235 * 3 - becoming tired and ragged now, bringing lower back into 3rd rep when I start losing form due to fatigue. Feeling a little sick, don't want to go again. Took all of my mental fortitude to go again.

235 * 3 - very tough, form goes out of window, just got to get them up, all out on last.

Very, very difficult, felt very sick and dizzy at end, lying in Kencifix in mono. Some phaggot was walking about in tight vest with his fit bird walking behind filming his every move, hoping she got me in the vid in Kencifix pose in the mono
















Took 10 mins to strip bar, 10 mins for back to settle (just fatigue, not an issue) to get to car and a while before I could drive.

At home in Kencifix pose on rug.

Fooked.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Planning for my lifting sessions over the festive period. Gym is closed for two days and I'm being dragged, kicking and screaming to Leicester for a number of days so will be working out at Unique Physique.

Monday 24 BP140*2r*3s
25/26 Nortons closed.
Thursday 27 DL252.5*2r*6s
Leicester 28-02
Saturday 29 BP140*2r*2s
Monday 31 BP147.5*2r*3s
Thursday 03 SQ255*2r*5s 270*1(wraps)
Sunday 06 BP147.5*2r*2s


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

What's the reason for travelling to Leicester HG. I know it's the best city in the world so a good reason to visit but presume you have family here?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight : 277lbs

Aim : 140*2r*3s

It is difficult to articulate just how broken I have been for the past two days. Another 10 hour kip last night (after a 2 hour afternoon kip), as much food and fluids as possible and yet I am still sore. My body will just have to adapt and get used to the higher volume. Mental strength will force me through this morning's session. Plan is to do some accessories too - upper back, seated OHP, Tris and Bis.

Food and fluids going in, 100mg Winny already in with painkillers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> What's the reason for travelling to Leicester HG. I know it's the best city in the world so a good reason to visit but presume you have family here?


 I worked for National Car Rental on Welford Road for about 9 months in 2004 (living in Aylestone and drinking in the Rutland - now demolished) and met my missus in Leicester. She's from Glen Parva so I'll be staying at her Mum's for 4 days over New Year.

Enjoyed Leicester turning over Chelsea too


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Glen Parva lol. The only time I've ever been to that part of the city is to play Rugby at the prison. They used to have a team in the league and we had to play them away twice a year. The borstal lads used to taunt us "you're leaving here in an ambulance". We used to retort saying when we leave we're going for a pint and then we're going to shag your mum. Happy Days!

I will catch up with you at some point in the future. Good Luck with the training and have a nice Christmas


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

100mg Winny, 20mg Halo preWO.

Nortons solo.

*Bench* (chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield from 125).

60/60/102/102/125/125 - no weakness on LHS.

140 * 2 - first one fine, 2nd one lost line and brute forced it up. Shite.

140 * 2 - both decent reps.

140 * 2 - first one was natural, felt beautiful, hard to describe, just flowed out of the body, like a bench rep should be, no issue with LHS, tech must have been perfect too, second rep fine too.

102 * 10 - easy enough, stopped here when I started to push a little, mindful that I didn't lose form on LHS.

The first rep on the 3rd set gives me so much hope. My bench hasn't felt like that for 5 years. Maybe I'll be able to bench fine in 2019. That is the aim. 320SQ/320DL and decent bench.

CGPD to chest - 2 sets of 10, medium weight, focus on form/tempo and squeeze on bottom. Visualisation.

Seated Row (WG) - this is a very wide grip, wider than shoulders, palms facing together, this is the exercise I need for the LHS issue (Teres Major, Trees Minor etc), these muscles were screaming, aching and cramping pretty quickly. Defo keep in. 2 sets of 10.

Nautilus Bicep Curl - 2 sets of 10.

Seated OHP machine - 2 sets of 10.

Tricep OH Extension machine - 2 sets of 10.

Fantastic session, hope springs eternal for bench, Merry Xmas!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Aim : 252.5 * 2r * 6s

All prep great, food unbelievable, 100mg Winny, 50mg Mest and 20mg Halo.

*Dead* (wrist straps, gumshield, sniff (last set only))

60/100/140/180/220 - tech imperative, using the Brian Shaw method of dropping ass, head up, shoulders back, back tensed and lats flared, boom, feels so powerful, didn't feel 220.

250 * 2r * 6s - first four sets easy, almost too easy and was going to increase the weight, fifth set second rep was tough, little slower, took much more out of me than it should, sixth set first rep fine but second slower again, 95% all out.

The new technique is working great and I feel powerful on deads. Noticeable that my LHS is much weaker than right too. 320 in 2019. Bench Saturday.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Merry xmas HG :thumbup1:

How you liken the 100mg Winstrol? how would you compare to a 100mg var in terms of strength.

Unfortunate for delboy, I'm a whyte fan, but I like delboy, brought it the whole way, that ref was a cnut! threw him off his stride imo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Aim : 140 * 2r * 2s

Even though I have been sleeping 9+hrs a night, I am feeling very sore and battered after deads. Lots of rolling/stretching/routines this morning.

100mg Winny, 20mg Halo preWO. Nortons solo.

*Bench* (chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield from 125, sniff on 144).
60/60/102/102/125/125/135 - no weakness on LHS, power is good, RHS feels ridiculously powerful.
144 * 2 - Both fast and powerful.
144 * 2 - first one fast and powerful, second very slightly slower on LHS but fine.

Seated Row (WG) and CGPD to chest - I alternated between these two exercises until nothing left, maybe 4 sets of 10 on each, moderate weight, lovely tempo and contraction, no yanking/pulling with biceps, really feel it in upper back/lats and also Teres.

Another decent bench session, one last session (which is bench) on Monday 31st in a crossfit gym in Leicester (long story but I will be doing zero CF of course).


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Some of your comments are so funny.

Hope you had a lovely Xmas and I wish you very Happy and successful New Year

x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Glen Parva lol. The only time I've ever been to that part of the city is to play Rugby at the prison. They used to have a team in the league and we had to play them away twice a year. The borstal lads used to taunt us "you're leaving here in an ambulance". We used to retort saying when we leave we're going for a pint and then we're going to shag your mum. Happy Days!
> 
> I will catch up with you at some point in the future. Good Luck with the training and have a nice Christmas


 Glen Parva is not too bad mate, it's not like The Saff or The Monsell :thumb

Thanks mate, I'd be up for a session sometime, have a great New Year!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pancake' said:


> Merry xmas HG :thumbup1:
> 
> How you liken the 100mg Winstrol? how would you compare to a 100mg var in terms of strength.
> 
> Unfortunate for delboy, I'm a whyte fan, but I like delboy, brought it the whole way, that ref was a cnut! threw him off his stride imo.


 Merry Xmas mate!! Hope you have great New Year!!

The Winny was an experiment but IMO not as good for strength as Var.

I don't like daily Oxy/SD as I feel shite and it affects appetite, Dbol/Winny/Var are my daily choice. Halo/Mest pre-WO.

I love Dillian too mate, both great throwback fighters who will fight anyone, how it should be!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Some of your comments are so funny.
> 
> Hope you had a lovely Xmas and I wish you very Happy and successful New Year
> 
> x


 All the best Anna, hope you are having a lovely time :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I was meant to be doing bench today, my mate said 'come to my gym, we'll sort it together', not seen him for a while, I know he does CrossFit now. Anyway it transpired he had booked me in for CF today at 10:30  

I survived, just, the routine was 2 minutes at each station followed by 30s rest. Stations included burpees, bike, rower, sit-ups, macho man, ski machine etc etc. I was cruising until about 30 minutes (I was surprised with myself) but then between 30-40 mins I was struggling like hell, mobility was an issue for some of the exercises too, then binned it at 40 mins. I was doing really well on the board too and was using the heaviest weights. I had to lie on the floor for 10 mins though, FOOKED.

Enjoyed it, lots of rich, fit birds, was tough but surprised myself and the owner by how well I did. I live very healthily now though and would fancy myself to get to a reasonable standard pretty quick if I lost 5st and was consistent. May do that when I pack in this game.

I missed bench though so am searching Leicester for a gym open tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*2018 Overview*

I only competed in two comps - GPC Qualifiers in Salisbury where I won my category and GPC British Finals in Clydebank where I won my category. Therefore two comps, two wins and British Champ. That doesn't really tell the true story of a disappointing year. The first few months were blighted by swelling in quads (put me out of BPU qualifiers), took me a while to work out I am allergic to EO, then I ripped a hammy before GPC qualifiers, training wasn't great with LHS issues, I did get a 168BP though, then I got manflu in week before Brits. Essentially, immense phaggotry which I will put right in 2019.

Jan 27 09:00 : BPU Qualifier @ Folkestone.

Mar 24 09:00 : GPC London Qualifier @ Genesis Gym.

May 12 09:00 : BPU British Finals.

Aug 18 09:00 : GPC British Finals.

Aim is to win Brits * 2 and hit 800+. Big ask as Simon Norcup may be lifting in GPC and he can hit 840. I am pinning great hope on the osteo helping to fix up my LHS issues too, if so, my total will jump massively.

On a personal level, 2018 has been the best year yet, I landed my dream job and everything else is spot on (family etc).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Aim : 147.5 * 2r * 3s

After CrossFit and a relatively late night for me, I am feeling tired and jaded. I have to get the volume into bench though. 100mg Winny preWO.

PureGym by Filbert Street in Leicester.

*Bench* (wrist wraps, gumshield, chalk from 120, sniff on 147.5)

60/60/80/80/100/100/120/135 - not feeling so powerful today, the 135 slower and harder than expected.

147.5 * 2 - all out on both reps. No spotter and don't want to hurt front, left delt so drop to 140.

140 * 2 - much better, powerful.

140 * 2 - again, decent power but slight weakness on LHS.

Bicep curl machine, 3 sets until mega burn.

Out of there, wasn't sure if car was parked in OK position as everywhere is permit holders so didn't hang about. I wasn't 100% power anyway.

I'll create HG2019 when I get time and I will fookin smash next year


----------

